# Green Tape and light box



## tpharkman

Got seized and Homeland Security left a kind letter in the box.

Now what?

Does anybody know if the Fail of Sale people guarantee their shipments or am I out the cash?


----------



## mvorbrodt

Holy $hit! what did the DHS have to say?


----------



## asmartbull

customs or home-land ?


----------



## tpharkman

The letter had a stamp on it with a Homeland Security seal. It looked like one that had been photocopied over and over again. The green tape said U.S. Customs.

Pretty discouraging


----------



## xhris

Wow, that's scary as hell, especially since I have some boxes en route... I feel for ya bud. Hopefully, the retailer will work with you


----------



## asmartbull

This reminds me of the time a buddy sent me some beer from CO and used the USPS for delivery.
A bottle broke. The case was confiscated
I got a letter of seisure (sp)
I went to the PO
They were telling me about all the fines I could be responsible for...
I aksed how I could be held responsible for what someone sent to me.
They backed down..
The postmaster later appologized
He said the only way I could be responsible was if I sent them
to myself.
I suspect that customs letter is the same thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Customs letter means nothing you have 30 days to dispute. If you don't they keep the cigars. They need their Christmas stogies too. The OFAC letter is the one you gotta look out for. I don't know if that vendor Guarantees delivery i have never used them. With all the recent threads about them here and on other forums. It does not surprise me in the least that package's are being seized. Might be like it was some years back for Hong Kong but you guys are to young to remember that.
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## rob51461

Just because youre an old fart dosent mean the rest of us dont remember the other embargos


----------



## clovis

I think he's referring to a a bunch of people getting letters after using a vendor from HK a few years back. That happened before this was called puff.com, so I'm not sure if it's in the archives or not...I think most of that stuff migrated over...

If you're ever feeling like you need to slow down on ordering but just can't seem to stop, dig up some of those threads if possible...they might slow you down a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

clovis said:


> I think he's referring to a a bunch of people getting letters after using a vendor from HK a few years back. That happened before this was called puff.com, so I'm not sure if it's in the archives or not...I think most of that stuff migrated over...
> 
> If you're ever feeling like you need to slow down on ordering but just can't seem to stop, dig up some of those threads if possible...they might slow you down a bit.


Amen my brother Amen!

Letter from OFAC couldn't find the one like the one i got years back but this is similar. This is the one they use for traveling to Cuba without permission. The other letter is for cigars or rather any other Cuban goods. No joke a grand $1,000 for the lawyer $550 for the fine. You guys are new to this so you post pictures of cigar orders. Then post threads about long waits from vendors. You bring heat to yourself s and everyone else with your actions.

The Office of Foreign Assets Control ("OFAC") administers a comprehensive trade embargo against Cuba as set forth in the Cuban Assets Control Regulations, 31 C.F.R. Part 515 (the "Regulations"). Section 515.201(b) of the Regulations prohibits all unauthorized travel-related transactions with respect to Cuba by persons subject to the jurisdiction of the United States. Travel-related transactions may be authorized only through general or specific licenses issued by OFAC. Violations of Regulations may result in civil and/or criminal penalties.
OFAC has received information indicating that you traveled to Cuba during March of 2007. This Office has no record that a specific license was issued authorizing you to engage in travel-related transactions involving Cuba. OFAC has information indicating that you claimed to qualify under the provision for general license for full-time journalists. An application dated October 12, 2006 was submitted by Coldflat Productions, which included you, but no determination had been made by OFAC. OFAC Enforcement is conducting a civil investigation for possible unlicensed transactions under the Regulations surrounding your alleged trip to Cuba. The information you provide in response to this letter may serve as the basis of further civil enforcement action by OFAC.
Pursuant to section 501.602 of the Reporting, Procedures and Penalties Regulations, 31 CFR Part 501, you are hereby required to provide this Office with a detailed written report concerning your alleged trip to Cuba. Your report must specifically respond to all the items enumerated below.
1. Provide your dates of travel (include date and point of departure from the U.S., third country stopover points, date of arrival in and departure from Cuba and date of return to the U.S.). 
2. Provide the reason for your trip to Cuba and your itinerary within Cuba.
3. If you claim that your trip to Cuba qualifies for a general license for journalistic activities, provide the following:
a. Evidence that you are regularly employed as a journalist by a news reporting organization or;
b. Evidence that you are regularly employed as a supporting or technical personnel by a news reporting organization.
4. State the cost of your airline or ocean vessel tickets and the name of the individual or entity that paid for each ticket (provide a copy of each ticket receipt).
5. Provide the name and address of any travel agency that you used to arrange travel to Cuba, the service each agency provided to you and the amount you paid to each agency (provide a copy o f receipts).
6. Provide the name and location of hotel(s) or other place(s) where you stayed while in Cuba and the amount you paid (include method of payment and receipts).
7. For each individual who was part of this trip, provide their name, address and purpose for participation..
8. Provide any additional information which you may wish OFAC to consider concerning your trip to Cuba.
Your report is due at OFAC within 20 business days from the reciept of this letter and should be addressed as follows:
U.S. Department of the Treasury 
Office of Foreign Assets Control
Attn: John Dickie
1500 Pennsylvania Avenue, N.W. (Annex)
Washington, D.C. 20220
You should be aware that failure to respond to this letter may result in the imposition of civil penalties by OFAC. If you have any questions, please call Mr. Dickie at (202) 622-2430
Sincerely,
SIGNATURE
Dale Thompson, Chief
General Investigations & Field Operations
Office of Foreign Assets Control


----------



## JGD

I was just reading a few threads on some different boards about this. Looks like a bunch of shipments are getting confiscated from all over.


----------



## tobacmon

clovis said:


> I think he's referring to a a bunch of people getting letters after using a vendor from HK a few years back. That happened before this was called puff.com, so I'm not sure if it's in the archives or not...I think most of that stuff migrated over...
> 
> If you're ever feeling like you need to slow down on ordering but just can't seem to stop, dig up some of those threads if possible...they might slow you down a bit.


Amen my brother Amen!

Letter from OFAC couldn't find the one like the one i got years back but this is similar. This is the one they use for traveling to Cuba without permission. The other letter is for cigars or rather any other Cuban goods. No joke a grand $1,000 for the lawyer $550 for the fine. *You guys are new to this so you post pictures of cigar orders. Then post threads about long waits from vendors. You bring heat to yourself s and everyone else with your actions.*

*I think someone already said it but I'll say it again---Amen my brother Amen!*


----------



## tobacmon

JGD said:


> I was just reading a few threads on some different boards about this. Looks like a bunch of shipments are getting confiscated from all over.


Sad --:spy:


----------



## Rodeo

No question that confiscations are up significantly. Common sense tells me that this has nothing to do with postings on an internet board and everything to do with the bomb they found in a package of toner ... a week or two before confiscations went through the roof.

Collateral damage. The net got a lot bigger and a lot of little fishies are getting caught.


----------



## tpharkman

tobacmon said:


> *You guys are new to this so you post pictures of cigar orders. Then post threads about long waits from vendors. You bring heat to yourself s and everyone else with your actions.*


I am not sure if you are referring to me when you say "you guys" but I have never once posted a pic of any order, I have also never complained about long waits from vendors and I very rarely post anything in this section. The only reason I produced this post was to politely give people a heads up on the reality of life.


----------



## tobacmon

tpharkman said:


> I am not sure if you are referring to me when you say "you guys" but I have never once posted a pic of any order, I have also never complained about long waits from vendors and I very rarely post anything in this section. The only reason I produced this post was to politely give people a heads up on the reality of life.


In no way was I speaking of you but of many like Tony referred too. Don't take it personal and I understand your having a bad day because of this, Like Tony said "members" here are putting to much info up that only draws flies if you know what I mean.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> No question that confiscations are up significantly. Common sense tells me that this has nothing to do with postings on an internet board and everything to do with the bomb they found in a package of toner ... a week or two before confiscations went through the roof.
> 
> Collateral damage. The net got a lot bigger and a lot of little fishies are getting caught.


Could be maybe possibly i dunno. What i do know is its happening just like it did not so long ago. They know whats in those boxes before they open them.
First off they say cigars on the declaration sheet 2nd off they x-ray the box 3rd all the vendors from Hong Kong moved somewhere else. You can run but you can't hide. Is the forum the sole reason for this of course not. Its spoken about though on many forums. Stay stateside for a while till the smoke blows over.


----------



## tobacmon

Rodeo said:


> No question that confiscations are up significantly. Common sense tells me that this has nothing to do with postings on an internet board and everything to do with the bomb they found in a package of toner ... a week or two before confiscations went through the roof.
> 
> Collateral damage. The net got a lot bigger and a lot of little fishies are getting caught.


Good point Rodeo--- this in fact can be one of the reasons this is happening along with many others when it comes to Homeland Security.


----------



## Habano

Well this is def not an encouraging thread for me as I have about six boxes in the air and on the way to me. My vendor guarantees delivery, but that would be the least of my worries if I were to get what you received in the mail today.

Sorry about your luck. I'd just leave the letter go, let them claim your package. Email a copy of the letter to your vendor and inform them of the issue. More than likely they will send you a replacement order or refund your money. Best of luck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tobacmon said:


> In no way was I speaking of you but of many like Tony referred too. Don't take it personal and I understand your having a bad day because of this, Like Tony said "members" here are putting to much info up that only draws flies if you know what I mean.


Thad 
Paul is good people!
Take a deep breath brother check your P.M there is a surprise for you!


----------



## tobacmon

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thad
> Paul is good people!
> Take a deep breath brother check your P.M there is a surprise for you!


Thanks Tony--- but no PM for me---arty:

Thad sending PM!


----------



## tpharkman

No worries Paul, I just wanted to make sure the record was clear that I try to leave as little of a "cigar footprint" as I can...LOL!! I apologize for directing my frustration so pointedly toward you as you did not deserve that reaction:sorry:

I will be over the shock and awe by the end of the week and I am really more pissed about having to go back to smoking NCs:sad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tobacmon said:


> Thanks Tony--- but no PM for me---arty:
> 
> Thad sending PM!


You already know where to get them silly.arty:


----------



## tobacmon

tpharkman said:


> No worries Paul, I just wanted to make sure the record was clear that I try to leave as little of a "cigar footprint" as I can...LOL!! I apologize for directing my frustration so pointedly toward you as you did not deserve that reaction:sorry:
> 
> *No need Thad your a good brother and glad you brought it up my friend.*
> 
> I will be over the shock and awe by the end of the week and I am really more pissed about having to go back to smoking NCs:sad:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> You already know where to get them silly.arty:


Your a bad man!


----------



## jedipastor

Sometimes living in Japan is good


----------



## bouncintiga

Sorry to hear man. Hopefully you get a refund/reship.


----------



## Coop D

Looks like this is happening from more then one vendor


----------



## Costa

From what I understand, most of the confiscations have taken place in a 7 day period, from November 15 to November 22. One vendor has confirmed nothing before or after. This is second hand info, so I can't personally vouch for its accuracy. Good luck to all.


----------



## aea6574

Wow, sorry to hear about this.

Scary times, I guess I should wait until after the holidays.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Coop D

not a bad idea. Let it cool down a bit


----------



## bpegler

This is sad, but if I was to guess the word" cigars" on packages entering the US makes customs job too easy. Let's all hope nobody gets the ugly letters. I remember when a fine vendor that Tony referred to was targeted through credit card charges. That got really nasty.


----------



## Arnie

This is a worrisome thread. I'm waiting on a box that was shipped 11/19.


----------



## jimjim99

Arnie said:


> This is a worrisome thread. I'm waiting on a box that was shipped 11/19.


I have a box that was shipped the same day, nothing for me either.

Is tracking showing up for confiscated shipments?


----------



## woodted

Arnie said:


> This is a worrisome thread. I'm waiting on a box that was shipped 11/19.


Sh*t, the same day mine was shipped!!:banghead:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just heard from a friend that was hit back to back to back. 3 shipments lost WTF is the chances of that. Most go their whole life and never get banged once.:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## tpharkman

I received an empty box so yours could still possibly be on their way to you.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Count me as another who just received an empty box with the letter inside....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Count me as another who just received an empty box with the letter inside....


Was that your reship from the sale of fail or a new order?


----------



## Rodeo

This blows!

Its not a cigar crackdown its a terrorism crackdown, which unfortunately is going to put a serious dent in our hobby for a long, long time. Stinkin' radical asshats. Its bad enough we can't travel anymore without anal probes, now we can't stay home and smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'll say one thing those Customs officers are gonna have one hell of a Christmas party. I just spoke to my buddy Jimmy and he lost Cuban Rum. As Steve has said they are opening up everything. Cuban Rum and Cuban cigars might be a shit job, but the benefits are awesome!


----------



## Rodeo

Statement by Secretary Napolitano on Increased Security Measures

Release Date: November 8, 2010

For Immediate Release
Office of the Press Secretary
Contact: 202-282-8010

"Following the thwarted terrorist plot last week to conceal and ship explosive devices on board aircraft bound for the U.S., the Administration took a number of immediate steps to increase security by tightening existing measures related to cargo bound for the United States.

Some of the steps that have been taken by the Department of Homeland Security included adapting inbound cargo targeting rules to reflect the latest intelligence and ordering a ground halt on all cargo coming from Yemen. In addition, Transportation Security Administration (TSA) Administrator John S. Pistole and a team of TSA inspectors visited Yemen to meet with government security officials and to assist in enhancing Yemen's security procedures, which are necessary to eventually lift the ground halt on cargo.

Late last week, TSA directed industry carriers to begin implementing additional precautionary security measures for international flights inbound to the United States. These measures take effect today. Specifically, the ban on air cargo from Yemen will continue and has been extended to all air cargo from Somalia as well. In addition, no high risk cargo will be allowed on passenger aircraft. Toner and ink cartridges over 16 ounces will be prohibited on passenger aircraft in both carry-on bags and checked bags on domestic and international flights in-bound to the United States. This ban will also apply to certain inbound international air cargo shipments as well. Further, all cargo identified as high risk will go through additional and enhanced screening. *These measures also impact inbound international mail packages, which must be screened individually and certified to have come from an established postal shipper.
*
The Administration is also working closely with industry and our international partners to expedite the receipt of cargo manifests for international flights to the United States prior to departure in order to identify and screen items based on risk and current intelligence. We are also working with our international and private sector partners on the expansion of layered detections system including technology and other measures.

As always, the safety and security of the American public is our highest priority. The threats of terrorism we face are serious and evolving, and these security measures reflect our commitment to using current intelligence to stay ahead of adversaries-working closely with our international, federal, state, local and private sector partners every step of the way. We encourage our partners, as well as our citizens, to remain vigilant and report any suspicious activity to local law enforcement authorities."


----------



## bouncintiga

agreed. i can see this becoming a yearly thing during the holidays. a friend of mine told me, "body scanners and genital fondling would save more lives if the government was paying for them in hospitals rather than airports". 

i just hope prices aren't severely affected for the next year to make up for lost stock.


----------



## Coop D

Are the grabbed cigars Tubos?


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Was that your reship from the sale of fail or a new order?


It was a new order, but I'm guessing the reship won't show up now either....


----------



## tpharkman

This may be a bad time but does anybody know of any nc cigars that taste just like ccs?:spy::bitchslap::hmm:


----------



## Arnie

tpharkman said:


> This may be a bad time but does anybody know of any nc cigars that taste just like ccs?:spy::bitchslap::hmm:


You're in luck!! It just so happens there is a company that sells these stogies they call Alternatives and...................................................................

Sorry, Tony, I couldn't resist.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arnie said:


> You're in luck!! It just so happens there is a company that sells these stogies they call Alternatives and...................................................................
> 
> Sorry, Tony, I couldn't resist.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Damn Arnie that was funny i really needed that! tried to bump ya but i gotta spread it around i forgot i got you the other day heres the next best thing!

:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> This may be a bad time but does anybody know of any nc cigars that taste just like ccs?:spy::bitchslap::hmm:


Sure get some Johnny-O's


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure get some Johnny-O's


:hmm::hmm::hmm::sad:


----------



## xhris

Johnny-O's are probably more elusive than CC's at this point... or at least that's the perception...


----------



## JGD

xhris said:


> Johnny-O's are probably more elusive than CC's at this point... or at least that's the perception...


Really? I have never had a problem getting them. In fact Johnny had a bunch for sale not too long ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

xhris said:


> Johnny-O's are probably more elusive than CC's at this point... or at least that's the perception...


P.m me if you want info Chris you been here long enough I'll help you out bro!


----------



## bpegler

So here's my somewhat paranoid question :
Are any shipments coming through intact?
I have one out there myself.


----------



## Coop D

bpegler said:


> So here's my somewhat paranoid question :
> Are any shipments coming through intact?
> I have one out there myself.


It would be nice to hear some good news for a change!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> So here's my somewhat paranoid question :
> Are any shipments coming through intact?
> I have one out there myself.


Well i wasn't gonna post this Bob and add fuel to the fire. But the boxes that i ordered a couple of weeks ago the holiday sale thread i started. I split the shipment i sent two boxes of Partagas Salomones and two boxes of Dukes to my brother to pass out to the troops. He called me today they got pinched i am still waiting for my box of shorts but it don't look good.


----------



## asmartbull

Just canceled 1....


But no way I gunna smoke NC's....:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Coop D

asmartbull said:


> Just canceled 1....
> 
> But no way I gunna smoke NC's....:bounce::bounce:


I hope you get an order in before 2030 :rofl:


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Just canceled 1....
> 
> But no way I gunna smoke NC's....:bounce::bounce:


so, whats up with those JR's look alikes...


----------



## Tredegar

This thread is a real bummer. I bet a lot of vendors are quite unhappy right now also.


----------



## bouncintiga

this is getting very disturbing. 

Al, didn't you say you got a box of anejo sharks?


----------



## Rodeo

I don't want to be a pessimist but I think this is the new reality. Where exactly it shakes out is hard to say, but if interception rates are even 20%, that's the end of the game as we know it.

Who's going to guarantee delivery when 1 box out of 4 doesn't make it?

I don't foresee any events that would lead DHS to ramp _down_ its scrutiny of foreign parcels coming into the US. Just the opposite I'm afraid.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well i wasn't gonna post this Bob and add fuel to the fire. But the boxes that i ordered a couple of weeks ago the holiday sale thread i started. I split the shipment i sent two boxes of Partagas Salomones and two boxes of Dukes to my brother to pass out to the troops. He called me today they got pinched i am still waiting for my box of shorts but it don't look good.


That's what I was afraid of Tony. I will let you all know what happens with mine.

The good news is that I'll be in Mexico Friday. I may set up shop in the LCdH in Cancun. Have to work on my Spanish...


----------



## gator_79

I usually don't post on these threads but... I have an order out there too. Not from the Epic Sale of Fail... it was shipped 19 or 20 Nov. and so far nothing. No package, letter or anything. It was 2 boxes so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## asmartbull

bouncintiga said:


> this is getting very disturbing.
> 
> Al, didn't you say you got a box of anejo sharks?


I will never say no to a gift from a brother....That would just be rude....


----------



## Mutombo

I've got 3 boxes out there, shipped separately on Nov. 16. Nothing yet, but I'm hoping at least one of them gets through.


----------



## bpegler

Rodeo said:


> I don't want to be a pessimist but I think this is the new reality. Where exactly it shakes out is hard to say, but if interception rates are even 20%, that's the end of the game as we know it.
> 
> Who's going to guarantee delivery when 1 box out of 4 doesn't make it?
> 
> I don't foresee any events that would lead DHS to ramp _down_ its scrutiny of foreign parcels coming into the US. Just the opposite I'm afraid.


So far nobody is reporting anything getting through. Sucks.


----------



## tobacmon

tpharkman said:


> I received an *empty box *so yours could still possibly be on their way to you.





Son Of Thor said:


> Count me as another *who just received an empty box with the letter inside*....


This sounds fishy--both of you got the boxes the smokes were shipped in with a letter inside--Now this is the first time I have ever heard of this happening. Usually a letter is mailed and all the contents & box included are kept for evidence. I know someone that had this happen to and they did get a letter but not in a box--think about it--sounds like this is more than what it seems --


----------



## Coop D

tobacmon said:


> This sounds fishy--both of you got the boxes the smokes were shipped in with a letter inside--Now this is the first time I have ever heard of this happening. Usually a letter is mailed and all the contents box included are kept for evidence. I know someone that had this happen to and they did get a letter but not in a box--think about it--sounds like this is more than what it seems --


I think they mean an empty cardboard box, not the box the cigars come in. If they sent the cigar boxes they would just be teasing you!


----------



## Mutombo

bpegler said:


> So far nobody is reporting anything getting through. Sucks.


I've seen some reports of orders getting through on other forums, but that seems to be the exception I'm afraid :-|


----------



## jedipastor

I know of someone who got an order through about a week ago, so not everything is getting pinched.

Here is the reality--they are NOT cracking down on cuban cigars. They are ramping up security period. But by law if they open a box and find something contraband, they can't just seal it back up and send it to the recipient. They have to confiscate it. I honestly don't think this is some major crackdown (as Congress was very against the use of US resources for such in 2008 ), but simply highly increased security and certain things are getting caught in the web.

It's not a huge deal for me personally, as I've got my Nicaraguans to keep making me happy. But I do feel bad for everybody caught up in the mess. The international sellers are going to take a HUGE hit this holiday season now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

People are getting hit all over East Coast West Coast and everywhere in between. Like Steve said this is nation wide and it ain't pretty.


----------



## tpharkman

I didn't get the cedar boxes I just got the outer shipping container...I almost forgot, they did leave me one of those pretty, thin and ornate paper pieces that you get inside every box.

I don't know how that got in there because I was expecting chocolates.


----------



## BigKev77

Three boxes shipped Oct 15. At the 45 day mark so I am hoping my refund happens soon. What a shame.


----------



## JGD

Well boys, here is another option: Have your vendor ship you band-less cigars in a zip lock bag. Then, they could ship the bands in an envelope separately. Of course this would mean you would really have to trust your vendor.


----------



## deep

Rodeo said:


> *These measures also impact inbound international mail packages, which must be screened individually and certified to have come from an established postal shipper.
> *


Not sure if this means anything, but I get sports collectibles from Europe several times a year, nothing that is a problem at all, so never had any issue, but the last box I got was from switzerland and it had a large red sticker on the back that said *SHIPPER ID CONFIRMED* , I have never seen that in the last 10 years. Everything was fine and it did not look as if it was opened and there was nothing that would be a problem just wondering if that adds any validity to the above.


----------



## asmartbull

Looking at internet post, I see that there are tons of anabolic steroids being found in shipments to the US.

All gray market items are being seized....


----------



## JGD

asmartbull said:


> Looking at internet post, I see that there are tons of anabolic steroids being found in shipments to the US.
> 
> All gray market items are being seized....


Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Here is a CNN video that shows how customs looks for counterfeited items.


----------



## Frinkiac7

This is horrible! This thread documents a massacre! I'm stunned.
Glad I didn't place any orders recently, although I've been really tempted. 
Should have stocked up more while the getting was good. This is really bad news!

All because of some stupid Yemeni underpants printer cartridge bomber...those damn terrorists really know how to make the U.S. spend billions of dollars and millions of man-hours.

I could go the LCdH route next month as I'm traveling, but prices aren't nearly as good, and there's the risk of confiscation inherent in that. 

I know that Warren once mentioned that the Aussies left a shipment of his alone because it was vaccuum-wrapped and sealed within the box itself, and they didn't cut through everything and confiscate it, but let it pass because it was sealed. I know our system here is different, but has anyone had any luck with some kind of packaging variations that are more likely to get through?

And finally, has anyone heard from their vendor if they are getting hammered by confiscations and if this is really a big trend in the trade, how vendors might be reacting, etc. Without naming names or anything else compromising, of course.


----------



## Costa

Frinkiac7 said:


> This is horrible! This thread documents a massacre! I'm stunned.
> Glad I didn't place any orders recently, although I've been really tempted.
> Should have stocked up more while the getting was good. This is really bad news!
> 
> All because of some stupid Yemeni underpants printer cartridge bomber...those damn terrorists really know how to make the U.S. spend billions of dollars and millions of man-hours.
> 
> I could go the LCdH route next month as I'm traveling, but prices aren't nearly as good, and there's the risk of confiscation inherent in that.
> 
> I know that Warren once mentioned that the Aussies left a shipment of his alone because it was vaccuum-wrapped and sealed within the box itself, and they didn't cut through everything and confiscate it, but let it pass because it was sealed. I know our system here is different, but has anyone had any luck with some kind of packaging variations that are more likely to get through?
> 
> And finally, has anyone heard from their vendor if they are getting hammered by confiscations and if this is really a big trend in the trade, how vendors might be reacting, etc. Without naming names or anything else compromising, of course.


Ben, I sent the following this afternoon, as I had planned on a pre-Holiday order with a vendor I am on a first name basis with and have been using for years:

*Dear xxxxx*

*Is it ok to place in order in the next few weeks? The reason I ask is that I have been hearing about many packages being confiscated, and I don't want to cause any problems for you. I wanted to ask in case you thought I should wait to place an order. *

*Every package for many years has always reached me in perfect condition, so I thank you for such great service and quality. Please let me know your thoughts. *

*Again, thank you and everyone at xxxx.*

*Regards,*
*xxxxx xxxxxxx*

His Reply:

*Hi xxxxxx,

This only happens occasionally.
Don´t shuld be more issues.

Best regards,
xxxxxx*



I did not get the detailed answer I had hoped for. I'm essentially a one source guy, with a back-up I use on occasion. I think I am going to hang back until this all blows over, unfortunately.


----------



## Rodeo

deep said:


> Not sure if this means anything, but I get sports collectibles from Europe several times a year, nothing that is a problem at all, so never had any issue, but the last box I got was from switzerland and it had a large red sticker on the back that said *SHIPPER ID CONFIRMED* , I have never seen that in the last 10 years. Everything was fine and it did not look as if it was opened and there was nothing that would be a problem just wondering if that adds any validity to the above.


This is the first moderately good news we have heard. If shippers get on some "ID Confirmed" List, customs/DHS won''t open packages and agents won' be forced to seize contraband goods. That may be why there are reports of vendors saying this is only a temporary issue.


----------



## Frinkiac7

We can only hope...I trust our vendors are doing everything they can to head off this problem, if possible. It's their livelihood on the line, so I'm sure if there is a workable solution to this they will figure it out.

Otherwise, what else is a smoker to do? I know some vendors will let you pop in their locations or meet you at a certain airport...I guess I should keep some flex time this spring to drop in on them while traveling in the area? Bah! Has it come to this? Damn you, Yemeni mail bomber!


----------



## GentlemanJester

If anyone can figure this out, it'll be the vendors. They're businesses would be on the line if this was a serious, permanent, issue.


----------



## bouncintiga

I'd look for this to blow over by the end of the year. It's a monumental waste of resources and they can't possibly sustain it. stings like this usually only last a few weeks.


----------



## ckay

Two boxes were ordered and were mailed out on the 17th. Both boxes, seperate orders, made it to my house safely. One on Saturday, and one today.


----------



## Frinkiac7

ckay said:


> Two boxes were ordered and were mailed out on the 17th. Both boxes, seperate orders, made it to my house safely. One on Saturday, and one today.


At least there's some good news. Glad your smokes made it in okay.


----------



## Mante

jedipastor said:


> Sometimes living in Japan is good


Everytime living in Australia is good. HaHaHaHaaaaaaaa. :rofl::banana:


----------



## wsamsky

This thread is making me nervous :spy:! I hope i can get a refund if the worst happens.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I just got a response from my vendor. They said this is a result of the toner incident and they think they have a solution figured out. It will take them 8-10 days to test out the solution and then once it has tested successfully they will reship the order.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Son Of Thor said:


> I just got a response from my vendor. They said this is a result of the toner incident and they think they have a solution figured out. It will take them 8-10 days to test out the solution and then once it has tested successfully they will reship the order.


*Crosses fingers*


----------



## tobacmon

Coop D said:


> *I think they mean an empty cardboard box*, not the box the cigars come in. If they sent the cigar boxes they would just be teasing you!


Why would they ship a letter in a box and not in an official envelope ?


----------



## xhris

Son Of Thor said:


> I just got a response from my vendor. They said this is a result of the toner incident and they think they have a solution figured out. It will take them 8-10 days to test out the solution and then once it has tested successfully they will reship the order.


Good luck Corey, I still have a box in delivery right now, if it doesnt arrive today im gonna start getting worried


----------



## harley33

This thread is like a horror film. I am trying to keep my eyes closed and not watch, but I find myself coming back for more...

Good luck all...


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> This thread is like a horror film. I am trying to keep my eyes closed and not watch, but I find myself coming back for more...
> 
> Good luck all...


It's only the 5 oclock news here. LMAO. :eyebrows:

I feel for everyone copping this, I really do, but the risk was always there. A small time aberration methinks.


----------



## asmartbull

My buddy is a "seasoned" TSA agent.
He heard about this and says it is typical

Throwing the baby out with the bath water
and
The Law of unintended consequences

He also believe it is the matter of days before retailers
figure out a solution.......He actually suggested a few.
No OFAC letters to follow...

There is also be no easing the new policy ....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JGD said:


> Well boys, here is another option: Have your vendor ship you band-less cigars in a zip lock bag. Then, they could ship the bands in an envelope separately. Of course this would mean you would really have to trust your vendor.


They can still seize your cigars if they suspect they are contraband. The burden of proof is on you. You would have to contest and provide invoices or other proof that they are not Cuban. Even with vendor providing fake invoices. That lasts for a while until the gig is up as most cannot hold a glass of water. Or an agent places an order with company himself. Then the vendor is put on a list and all his shipments are targeted. It has happened before.


----------



## bouncintiga

asmartbull said:


> There is also be no easing the new policy ....


this part is disheartening.


----------



## mvorbrodt

I think I'll order few 3-5 packs from you-know-who just to see if it will go through...


----------



## rob51461

Just when I was waxing up my skis:bawling:


----------



## mvorbrodt

mvorbrodt said:


> I think I'll order few 3-5 packs from you-know-who just to see if it will go through...


OK here we go:

Cohiba Siglo IV (1x5) petaca	
Montecristo Tubos (1x3) AT	
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (1x3) TA

Just ordered. Should ship tomorrow or Friday. I expect them to get here by next weekend (11th-12th Dec).

I'll keep you guys posted. Note that 2 of those come in tubes. I also asked for vacuum packaging.

Cross your fingers!


----------



## Coop D

Glad you put some tubos in there to see


----------



## mvorbrodt

Yea now that I think about it, it will suck if it doesn't make it here. I'll be $140 short


----------



## Tredegar

That's brave. Testing the waters even with sharks circling.


----------



## MoreBeer

I wonder how many Cuban Cigars are in the White House humidors and throughout high-level government buildings for foreign dignitary "entertainment" purposes? LOL!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Tredegar said:


> That's brave. Testing the waters even with sharks circling.


Yes, but atta way Martin. Good luck and I hope we get through.
I'm going to wait on this new method vendors are trying out, and if we start seeing some good news consistently, I hope to place an order before the holidays.

Although truth be told I'd still take my chances with getting swiped/getting those sweet, sweet Cubans, versus having to go back to NCs.


----------



## Coop D

MoreBeer said:


> I wonder how many Cuban Cigars are in the White House humidors and throughout high-level government buildings for foreign dignitary "entertainment" purposes? LOL!


Well at least 50 more now :bawling:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Luck Martin!:rockon:


----------



## Coop D

Martin.... They arrive yet???


----------



## mvorbrodt

Coop D said:


> Martin.... They arrive yet???


LOL! That's a bad scary clown! Bad!

Thanks for encouragement guys! I guess loosing $140 isn't that bad if it means taking one for the team and testing the waters for all of us here. I'll certainly keep you all updated. The source changed the order status from Pending to Processing today. I'm hoping they will ship tomorrow or Friday.

Keep your fingers crossed guys! Especially you Big Bad Scary Clown!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop is a clown amongst Clowns.
But still my favorite Clown!:rockon:


----------



## Mhouser7

Add me to the list of people waiting! Mine shipped on the 16th of Nov.


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coop is a clown amongst Clowns.
> But still my favorite Clown!:rockon:


I will lay one on Tony :kiss: :eyebrows::tongue:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oh my you made me blush!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh my you made me blush!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I have some extra Clown make up if you want to cover it up????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Went to the post office much to my disappointment they pinched my shorts.
On the bright side received a very generous package from Steve AKA Rodeo from the MAW/PIF Thank You Steve.


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Went to the post office much to my disappointment they pinched my shorts.
> On the bright side received a very generous package from Steve AKA Rodeo from the MAW/PIF Thank You Steve.


I h8 it when my shorts are pinched


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Went to the post office much to my disappointment they pinched my shorts.
> On the bright side received a very generous package from Steve AKA Rodeo from the MAW/PIF Thank You Steve.


they caught you streaking again?

but on a serious note, sorry to hear about the cigars man, are you getting a replacement/refund?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> they caught you streaking again?
> 
> but on a serious note, sorry to hear about the cigars man, are you getting a replacement/refund?


Quite honestly refund i am laying low til this blows over. I grabbed a bundle of Johnny-O's for myself and i sent 3 bundles to my brother for the troops as his parcel i had sent got pinched earlier this week.:ballchain:ainkiller::deadhorse:


----------



## bouncintiga

i hear ya. normally i'd ask for a refund, but the price was too good to pass up on these cigars and i'd rather have the cigars than the money. order was a box of ERDM CS and monte 4's for like $205. I can wait for this to blow over til I receive them. 

I might pick up some johnny O's for now though


----------



## Coop D

bouncintiga said:


> i hear ya. normally i'd ask for a refund, but the price was too good to pass up on these cigars and i'd rather have the cigars than the money. order was a box of ERDM CS and monte 4's for like $205. I can wait for this to blow over til I receive them.
> 
> I might pick up some johnny O's for now though


That is a good price!
Is your order already resent?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> That is a good price!
> Is your order already resent?


His waiting silly didn't you read his post!


----------



## Mr. Slick

I've been reading this thread the past couple days and it's pretty demoralizing to me. . . I pulled the trigger for the first time on one of these kind of orders a couple weeks ago. My brother and I combined our orders and we're sitting here with our fingers crossed. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> His waiting silly didn't you read his post!


Oops... I was trying to make balloon animals while typing! Clown College has a lot of home work...


----------



## ROB968323

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Went to the post office much to my disappointment they pinched my shorts.
> On the bright side received a very generous package from Steve AKA Rodeo from the MAW/PIF Thank You Steve.


How hard is it to get a refund from vendors? What sort of proof do you need? I have two boxes on the way that I'm sure will be taken.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ROB968323 said:


> How hard is it to get a refund from vendors? What sort of proof do you need? I have two boxes on the way that I'm sure will be taken.


Contact your vendor for details!:focus:


----------



## Krish the Fish

This is keeping me from buying a couple boxes for the holidays. That, and none of my vendors are carrying the Behike 52 currently... Plus I'm still sitting on a couple CoRos, PSD4s, RASSs, and Fonseca 1s from 2009. And a couple Siglo IVs from a 5 pack earlier this year (not sure of the date on those.  )

It would be nice to get a couple more boxes to age though... Just trying to wait it through the holiday season and I imagine the strict searching will cease.


----------



## Coop D

Krish the Fish said:


> This is keeping me from buying a couple boxes for the holidays. That, and none of my vendors are carrying the Behike 52 currently... Plus I'm still sitting on a couple CoRos, PSD4s, RASSs, and Fonseca 1s from 2009. And a couple Siglo IVs from a 5 pack earlier this year (not sure of the date on those.  )
> 
> It would be nice to get a couple more boxes to age though... Just trying to wait it through the holiday season and I imagine the strict searching will cease.


Everyone is hoping the strict searching will stop!!!


----------



## xhris

such terrible timing for people living in warmer weather states too. we basically have to wait til it cools down unless you want your smokes sitting in the furnace that is a delivery truck...


----------



## ROB968323

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Contact your vendor for details!:focus:


Thanks Tony.


----------



## BillyVoltaire

Ugh, I have an order that is in fulfillment right now. Going to contact the vendor and see if they can cancel it until we get this straightened out. What a shame.

BV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ROB968323 said:


> Thanks Tony.


:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## gator_79

I'm still hoping for the best...So far no letter, so time will tell. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Tarks

I had 7 boxes shipped to my US address last week. All arrived safe and sound! Took 1 week from date of order to arrive.


----------



## asmartbull

Tarks said:


> I had 7 boxes shipped to my US address last week. All arrived safe and sound! Took 1 week from date of order to arrive.


Good Karma...


----------



## Arnie

Tarks said:


> I had 7 boxes shipped to my US address last week. All arrived safe and sound! Took 1 week from date of order to arrive.


Awesome!! There is still hope.


----------



## Coop D

Good to know Tarks!!! Fingers are still crossed for me!!!


----------



## Shaz

Tarks said:


> I had 7 boxes shipped to my US address last week. All arrived safe and sound! Took 1 week from date of order to arrive.


Same here. Stop sweatin boys!opcorn:


----------



## TXsmoker

Ive been waiting on mine for over a week. Still, I guess no news is better than bad news.

(first post on this side)


----------



## Frinkiac7

Lol, so why do you CANADIANS get their orders untouched coming into the U.S., but we poor saps get our sticks swiped! :lol:


----------



## Tarks

Frinkiac7 said:


> Lol, so why do you CANADIANS get their orders untouched coming into the U.S., but we poor saps get our sticks swiped! :lol:


It is ironic that us "Canadians" have to go to the US for our Cubans!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tarks said:


> It is ironic that us "Canadians" have to go to the US for our Cubans!


Only if you don't wanna pay your taxes.:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## Mante

Tarks said:


> It is ironic that us "Canadians" have to go to the US for our Cubans!


Now I'm confused. How does that work Jeff?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Now I'm confused. How does that work Jeff?


He ships them to America then smuggles them into Canada i guess.
Jeez Jeff i never knew a smuggler before cool!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Tarks

TonyBrooklyn said:


> He ships them to America then smuggles them into Canada i guess.
> Jeez Jeff i never knew a smuggler before cool!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


I love shhhhmuggling!


----------



## Shaz

Tashaz said:


> Now I'm confused. How does that work Jeff?


Packages shipped to Canada from overseas have had a high rate of getting intercepted. But not so much to the US. We live an hour away from the border. If we stay over 48 hours, we can bring back 50 sticks per person. So I brought back 100 between me and wifey.
No shmuggling.


----------



## Coop D

That's a cool exemption


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaz said:


> Packages shipped to Canada from overseas have had a high rate of getting intercepted. But not so much to the US. We live an hour away from the border. If we stay over 48 hours, we can bring back 50 sticks per person. So I brought back 100 between me and wifey.
> No shmuggling.


Sure its Smuggling you are not allowed the have them in America. Just because your Canadian does not exempt you from American law while you are in America.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> That's a cool exemption


When are you going home Coop there is a package waiting for you.:eyebrows:


----------



## Coop D

How do u fit all the cigars in your butt is what I want to know!?!?!?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ky jelly i would suppose!


----------



## Shaz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure its Smuggling you are not allowed the have them in America. Just because your Canadian does not exempt you from American law while you are in America.


:eyebrows: I guess technically you're right. I was referring specifically to bringing them back across the border. We don't see the US guys at all. Just the Canadian officials, and by then we're in Canada. They don't care where the cigars are from, so long as you're not over your limit.:eyebrows:


----------



## shannensmall

On the yard that's called Suit Casin. You n the wife must reeeeeealy like cubans! mg:mg:

Oh and they use Mayo not KY.


----------



## Mante

Shaz said:


> Packages shipped to Canada from overseas have had a high rate of getting intercepted. But not so much to the US. We live an hour away from the border. If we stay over 48 hours, we can bring back 50 sticks per person. So I brought back 100 between me and wifey.
> No shmuggling.


Cool! Thanks for the explanation. :smile:


----------



## rob51461

Coop D said:


> How do u fit all the cigars in your butt is what I want to know!?!?!?


 Um theyre not smokable then IMHOu


----------



## Frinkiac7

That is an excellent strategy, my Canadian friends. I must applaud you...anytime "the man" gets the runaround, an angel gets its wings.


----------



## Shaz

Frinkiac7 said:


> That is an excellent strategy, my Canadian friends. I must applaud you...anytime "the man" gets the runaround, an angel gets its wings.


:smoke:


----------



## Coop D

rob51461 said:


> Um theyre not smokable then IMHOu


I think that is where that get that extra Twangy flavor :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> I think that is where that get that extra Twangy flavor :thumb:


Actually that's only when females smuggle them!

:thumb::bolt::rapture:


----------



## havanajohn

Box shipped Nov.17 arrived today with green tape, and a letter inside. Fu*k!


----------



## Tarks

Holy crap. That sucks. Looks like I'll have to hold off on international orders for the time being.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tarks said:


> Holy crap. That sucks. Looks like I'll have to hold off on international orders for the time being.


Jeez Jeff you just got 7 boxes you think you can hold out?
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Shaz

havanajohn said:


> Box shipped Nov.17 arrived today with green tape, and a letter inside. Fu*k!


Man, that really blows.
I find it wierd that they open the box, take the cigars, leave a letter and ship you the original box.
I guess we got off lucky, hey Jeff?


----------



## bigslowrock

havanajohn said:


> Box shipped Nov.17 arrived today with green tape, and a letter inside. Fu*k!


I guess the questions isn't if, just when at this point. :hurt::hurt:


----------



## Mhouser7

havanajohn said:


> Box shipped Nov.17 arrived today with green tape, and a letter inside. Fu*k!


That blows.... and this point I'm loosing hope that my box will be full of sticks!


----------



## havanajohn

[No message]


----------



## Shaz

I wonder if there's any link to vender or country of origin that's being targeted?


----------



## Mhouser7

Shaz said:


> I wonder if there's any link to vender or country of origin that's being targeted?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Coop D

So far it is 3 different vendors that I am aware of have all been pinched on here


----------



## Coop D

Shaz said:


> Man, that really blows.
> I find it wierd that they open the box, take the cigars, leave a letter and ship you the original box.
> I guess we got off lucky, hey Jeff?


Not the box from the cigars, just an empty card board box they ship with the green tape sealing it back up


----------



## Shaz

Coop D said:


> Not the box from the cigars, just an empty card board box they ship with the green tape sealing it back up


I meant that they're shipping the original packing box, but pulling out the cigars and the dress boxes they come in. Am I understanding it right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All the vendors are vulnerable and it is from coast to coast the ones that got through are lucky is all.:couch2:


----------



## Shaz

Well I hope this blows over quickly. F*ckin terrorists! Pisses me off!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't count on it according to the media these policies are here to stay!
:hurt::hurt::hurt:

:yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Shaz

I'm wondering what the retailers have up their sleeves? Sounds like they might have a work around in the works. If they don't come up with something, there's going to be a lot of them suffering.


----------



## tpharkman

Good luck getting a refund. I am getting the Triple Class A runaround from my vendor and now it looks as if they have merged with another vendor. I can hear it now, "any and all orders placed under previous name we are no longer responsible for the guarantee". I found it a little suspicious and way too convenient that a week or so after they got almost everyone of their orders pinched they are now going to be doing business under another name.

Oh well, I knew the risks going into it and as Tommy Boy once said, guarantees don't often mean a whole lot.


----------



## Costa

Shaz said:


> I'm wondering what the retailers have up their sleeves? Sounds like they might have a work around in the works. If they don't come up with something, there's going to be a lot of them suffering.


I'm guessing unbanded sticks in unmarked boxes, like days of yore.


----------



## Shaz

Costa said:


> I'm guessing unbanded sticks in unmarked boxes, like days of yore.


That makes sense. The Dept of Homeland Security isn't really looking for incoming Cuban cigars afterall.
As usual, you will really have to trust your vender.


----------



## BillyVoltaire

I had recently placed an order that has not been shipped and inquired of the vendor as to how to proceed - they sent me a letter saying that all orders "in fulfillment" are being held in the warehouse while they monitor the situation.

They also said that the delivery service has returned to their previous mail routing, and that everything should be back to normal in a week. I think this may be very optimistic, but who knows.

BV


----------



## Tarks

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez Jeff you just got 7 boxes you think you can hold out?
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I have a problem, I know!


----------



## Costa

BillyVoltaire said:


> I had recently placed an order that has not been shipped and inquired of the vendor as to how to proceed - they sent me a letter saying that all orders "in fulfillment" are being held in the warehouse while they monitor the situation.
> 
> They also said that the delivery service has returned to their previous mail routing, and that everything should be back to normal in a week. * I think this may be very optimistic, but who knows.
> *
> BV


They have to be, but unless the current inspection processes are relaxed, which from what I'm hearing they will not be, this could be our new reality.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tarks said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I have a problem, I know!


Don't we all my brother don't we all!


----------



## Shaz

The only problem we have, it appears, is getting reliable supply of Cubans.


----------



## BillyVoltaire

Going to have to repackage them if nothing changes, I suppose.

BV



Costa said:


> They have to be, but unless the current inspection processes are relaxed, which from what I'm hearing they will not be, this could be our new reality.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaz said:


> The only problem we have, it appears, is getting reliable supply of Cubans.


You guys have no problems they are legal in your country.


----------



## Coop D

maybe someday in our country too....


----------



## Shaz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guys have no problems they are legal in your country.


That's true. I should have added "a reliable supply of *reasonably priced* Cuban cigars." Paying $25 plus for an average CC would really put a big dent in my cigar smoking.


----------



## Coop D

That is a lot!!!


----------



## Tarks

Shaz said:


> That's true. I should have added "a reliable supply of *reasonably priced* Cuban cigars." Paying $25 plus for an average CC would really put a big dent in my cigar smoking.


So long as your smoking cigars in "Tarks Humi" you have nothing to worry about Kaz!!!


----------



## Coop D

everyone to tarks humidor ASAP!!!


----------



## Shaz

Tarks said:


> So long as your smoking cigars in "Tarks Humi" you have nothing to worry about Kaz!!!


That reminds me, I haven't been at your place for a while :eyebrows:


----------



## ptpablo

This thread is killing me! i've been watching it like a hawk! myself and two fellow BOTL's on this forum placed an order, our first order!! on the 19th of Nov i believe. i'll keep ya posted. wish us luck! whatever happens it was still worth the shot, you have to go into this expecting that this could happen.


----------



## jimbo1

watching this too, was about to place an order for my xmas present, but gonna listen to the experience BOTL and hold off, hope everyone that is waiting gets what they expect, sorry to hear all the headaches, please keep these posts going w/ updates


----------



## Domino68

Just read this whole post with a look on my face like it was a horror story (which it is). Was SERIOUSLY gonna place my first ever box order today but ran across this post. Sorry for everyone that this affected, but appreciate all for informing.


----------



## woodted

How long from the time of order did it take to get "the box"? 
Just wondering how long before I start to worry!:ballchain:


----------



## havanajohn

woodted said:


> How long from the time of order did it take to get "the box"?
> Just wondering how long before I start to worry!:ballchain:


The order was placed on Nov.17th. and the empty box arrived today.


----------



## Frinkiac7

I've never gotten a box like that, is that from your vendor or did DHS give you the new cardboard box. Mine always ship in a plain plastic pouch from the particular postal carrier...has anyone had those seized, or are the remnants of that soft envelope contained in the cardboard box? If we can discuss this without getting specific as to colors, countries, or names of carriers...my question is: for those whose usually arrive NOT in a hard cardboard box, have yours been seized and how does the chopped-up container come to you? 

So much to be pissed off about here, this thread is a real downer. Bureaucracy, red tape (green tape?), waste of resources, poor allocation of taxpayer dollars, shadowy national security apparatus...all in a day's work.


----------



## LosingSleep

Well... the doorbell rang and a package was delivered. I heard, "it's for you". I said, "really(?)". Grabbed the box, boy it's light, who's it from? Crap! Green tape...

I'm not sure if this is my replacement shipment or not. Blows...


----------



## havanajohn

Frinkiac7 said:


> I've never gotten a box like that, is that from your vendor or did DHS give you the new cardboard box. Mine always ship in a plain plastic pouch from the particular postal carrier...has anyone had those seized, or are the remnants of that soft envelope contained in the cardboard box? If we can discuss this without getting specific as to colors, countries, or names of carriers...my question is: for those whose usually arrive NOT in a hard cardboard box, have yours been seized and how does the chopped-up container come to you?
> 
> So much to be pissed off about here, this thread is a real downer. Bureaucracy, red tape (green tape?), waste of resources, poor allocation of taxpayer dollars, shadowy national security apparatus...all in a day's work.


This order came from a vendor that always ships in a cardboard box... The bottom of their box was in the pic you see.


----------



## LosingSleep

BTW, there's a website that's gone MIA.

Edit: make that two...


----------



## Frinkiac7

LosingSleep said:


> BTW, there's a website that's gone MIA.
> 
> Edit: make that two...


Apparently merged with their "sister site" and the overall entity is still in business. Still, seems like a hell of a time for them to go AWOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ptpablo said:


> This thread is killing me! i've been watching it like a hawk! myself and two fellow BOTL's on this forum placed an order, our first order!! on the 19th of Nov i believe. i'll keep ya posted. wish us luck! whatever happens it was still worth the shot, you have to go into this expecting that this could happen.





jimbo1 said:


> watching this too, was about to place an order for my xmas present, but gonna listen to the experience BOTL and hold off, hope everyone that is waiting gets what they expect, sorry to hear all the headaches, please keep these posts going w/ updates


I wish everyone luck, as i was lucky to exercise my refund option. My credit posted to my card today. I say lucky cause i feel many vendors will bail out. Resurface when this all blows over under different names. This is something that would drive anyone out of business. To many packages to replace and no way of safely replacing them. That and everyone demanding refunds will force them out. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I think I may cry.....seriously, this is a sad thread.* *It's almost like a bad dream that is coming true. F'n border bastage. Somebody tipped them off to what to watch for I presume. I imagine any packages from a certain country are red flagged now. I really hate to see the un-banded in generic boxes thing again. Such a pain in the kheester*. *So much for putting in my Christmas order this year.* *You know damn well some border checker is a happy puffer this year.*


----------



## Domino68

LosingSleep said:


> Well... the doorbell rang and a package was delivered. I heard, "it's for you". I said, "really(?)". Grabbed the box, boy it's light, who's it from? Crap! Green tape...
> 
> I'm not sure if this is my replacement shipment or not. Blows...


Dayum, sorry to hear that! I certainly hope that this is just a phase of some sort.


----------



## Mutombo

This suuuuuucks! Still no sight of my 3 boxes that shipped Nov. 16.


----------



## asmartbull

Most have "stopped shipping" to the US......


----------



## bigmanfromou

If my green taped box ever shows, I'm going to frame it and hang it on my wall. Would make some interesting cigar art.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I wonder if the Customs guys are reading these threads that are popping up all over the place. I would assume it must be very funny to them. While they are sitting there smoking people cigars and drinking there rum. Bringing home those knock off sporting goods and clothing they have acquired as well. The job doesn't pay much but you can't beat the fringe benefits.
:bitchslap::faint::hmm::spy::der:


----------



## smelvis

No shit Tony, Hope they find the field sprayed with ddt LOL

F**kers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No doubt that will fix their wagon!


----------



## TXsmoker

I should place another order, but ask that all the cigars be dipped in ipicak (that stuff that makes you vomit, to early to spell good). Knowing my luck, it would be my only package to ever make it through...


----------



## mvorbrodt

Frinkiac7 said:


> I've never gotten a box like that, is that from your vendor or did DHS give you the new cardboard box. Mine always ship in a plain plastic pouch from the particular postal carrier...has anyone had those seized, or are the remnants of that soft envelope contained in the cardboard box? If we can discuss this without getting specific as to colors, countries, or names of carriers...my question is: for those whose usually arrive NOT in a hard cardboard box, have yours been seized and how does the chopped-up container come to you?
> 
> So much to be pissed off about here, this thread is a real downer. Bureaucracy, red tape (green tape?), waste of resources, poor allocation of taxpayer dollars, shadowy national security apparatus...all in a day's work.


My test order should come in a plastic bag instead of a box.


----------



## Coop D

My order comes in a plastic bag usually. Last one unfortunately had green on their bag this time and was "Letter" thin...


----------



## Coop D

Just found this on my vendors site:

"Due to shipping issues, at the moment we have stopped shipments of everything to the US except, bespoke cigars, non cuban cigars, humidors and accessories. Your order will only be charged and processed if it is for the above items."

So guessing my reship was cancelled from them, so I shouldn't be getting a reship grabbed which I am glad about!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be Spoke is that another Alternative Be-Hike:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Arnie

Coop D said:


> Just found this on my vendors site:
> 
> "Due to shipping issues, at the moment we have stopped shipments of everything to the US except, bespoke cigars, non cuban cigars, humidors and accessories. Your order will only be charged and processed if it is for the above items."
> 
> So guessing my reship was cancelled from them, so I shouldn't be getting a reship grabbed which I am glad about!!!


Where on the site did you find that message? I saw the Bespoke cigars but nothing about not shipping to the US.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arnie said:


> Where on the site did you find that message? I saw the Bespoke cigars but nothing about not shipping to the US.


Those cigars are not Cuban from what i have been told. So there should be no issues shipping them.


----------



## marked

....


----------



## marked

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those cigars are not Cuban from what i have been told. So there should be no issues shipping them.


The site says they're Cuban, just custom rolled for the vendor.


----------



## asmartbull

Their words in Email... "Not Cuban Cigars"


----------



## marked

asmartbull said:


> Their words in Email... "Not Cuban Cigars"


Their words on the site... "Bespokes: Custom rolled and 100% Cuban"


----------



## asmartbull

Unfortunatley, at the moment we have stopped shipments of everything to the US except, *bespoke cigars, non cuban cigars, humidors and accessories.*

I may have misread this.....Depends on the comma,
sorry.......... my mistake....sorry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes my mistake as well thanks for he heads up.:bounce:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Not sure if we're talking about the same vendor here, but my test order was charged for already. Hopefully it should ship tomorrow.


----------



## Arnie

Now I see the message, it's on the checkout page. It does say they are shipping the Bespoke cigars.


----------



## woodted

marked said:


> Their words on the site... "Bespokes: Custom rolled and 100% Cuban"


Because they aren't banded?


----------



## Arnie

If my order gets seized maybe they'll ship some bespokes in place of the cigars the government steals from me.


----------



## jedipastor

woodted said:


> Because they aren't banded?


If they are unbanded, that would make sense.

As far as the "are they Cuban or not" debate, my take is thus:

They are not released by H.S.A., and are therefore not officially "Habanos." Some might say that since they are not exported from Cuba, they are therefore not Cuban ... even if the tobacco itself is Cuban.

I'm not sure what US Customs really considers "Cuban." Are they "Cuban" cigars if the tobacco is from Cuba but they are assembled in the DR? Most Nicaraguan, etc, tobacco growers use at least some 1st gen Cuban seed ... i.e. the seeds themselves literally come from Cuba. If the tobacco is cultivated in Nicaragua, however, it's not "Cuban," regardless of where the seeds are from. If the tobacco is grown in Cuba but brought somewhere else to make the cigars, that falls somewhere in between. I have no idea if that "counts" or not as far as customs goes.


----------



## woodted

Has anybody ever tried them (Bespoke)?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The vendor that has just issued me a refund has taken his holiday sales down and is no longer shipping to the states until further notice.
I dunno those J.R Alternative Be-Hikes are looking better and better!
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Mhouser7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I dunno those J.R Alternative Be-Hikes are looking better and better!
> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


:bitchslap: :der: ound:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> those J.R Alternative Be-Hikes are looking better and better!
> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


*Let us know how that turns out for you!* :cheer2:


----------



## Costa

Just picked up about 20 Illusione from the local B&M to get me through the next few months.


----------



## Mr. Slick

I logged in to my account on the vendors site today. There was nothing listed under "current orders" On Friday it still listed what I ordered and said status: shipped. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. 

Should I go ahead and give them a call? or patiently wait for my package and hope that it didn't go on a diet on the way here?


----------



## Mutombo

Mr. Slick said:


> I logged in to my account on the vendors site today. There was nothing listed under "current orders" On Friday it still listed what I ordered and said status: shipped. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.
> 
> Should I go ahead and give them a call? or patiently wait for my package and hope that it didn't go on a diet on the way here?


Same here. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Bunker

I was planning on making a first attempt after the first of the year but this thread has definitely dampened my spirits about doing so.

I did read some fine print from one vendor and to paraphrase:



> From now on due to recent customs activity all cigars will be shipped parcel post out of their original boxes, the boxes will be shipped seperately via certified mail


Since I have not ordered from them before I don't think I will do so now, but I guess this is one way to get around things if you trust the vendor.


----------



## tpharkman

Instead of choosing the reshipment option I chose the refund that is part of my vendor's guarantee. Now I am getting stalled on the credit being issued to my credit card. 

Has anyone been in this position and how did you go about seeing it through to a positive resolution? 

PMs welcome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A good vendor should issue a credit right away mine did got it the other day. And my order got pinched way after yours.


----------



## tpharkman

I appreciate the response Tony and thanks for pointing that out. My question and where I can use some help is in the area of putting some pressure on the vendor to do the right thing. I guess I would like to hear from those that are in a similar situation as I am versus those who were easily refunded their money.

I am happy that you got your refund quickly but there has to be some people out there (like me) who have not been so lucky.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well i don't know who you used but you really shouldn't have to pressure anyone is my point. If its the vendor i told everyone not to use a few started to give me grief about. I wish you luck as they are out of the game.


----------



## Arnie

Got my empty plastic bag today with the letter in it. Bummer!


----------



## xhris

Arnie said:


> Got my empty plastic bag today with the letter in it. Bummer!


Sucks man... I've pretty much given up hope of receiving my shipment... But on the bright side, I did receive my first ever box of CCs like a week before all this started happening. guess ill have to really make them last.


----------



## Habano

I'm beginning to think every box is being opened and the contents are being checked. If these boxes were being checked at random, then some of you would have received your order rather than getting a letter as they would have slipped through unchecked. It's just amazing to see how many of you are getting empty boxes with letters.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Starbuck said:


> I'm beginning to think every box is being opened and the contents are being checked. If these boxes were being checked at random, then some of you would have received your order rather than getting a letter as they would have slipped through unchecked. It's just amazing to see how many of you are getting empty boxes with letters.


Or people who may have received any recent orders don't want to jinx it by saying anything. We also have to remember that there's been increased bomb threats following that printer bomb incident, and customs tends to be a little extra vigilant during the holidays. They may not necessarily care about cigars, but there's going to be some collateral damage when things are more tense. Did anyone's order end up in #6?

Banned goods at JFK Airport shed light on American desires - CNN.com


----------



## Max_Power

Starbuck said:


> I'm beginning to think every box is being opened and the contents are being checked. If these boxes were being checked at random, then some of you would have received your order rather than getting a letter as they would have slipped through unchecked. It's just amazing to see how many of you are getting empty boxes with letters.


I know of 1 package that made it through during all of this. It took a few weeks but it made it.


----------



## Mr. Slick

You'd think they would have some high tech scanner that they could run unopened packages through to detect the presence of chemicals that are necessary to make an explosive!


----------



## xhris

sirxlaughs said:


> Or people who may have received any recent orders don't want to jinx it by saying anything. We also have to remember that there's been increased bomb threats following that printer bomb incident, and customs tends to be a little extra vigilant during the holidays. They may not necessarily care about cigars, but there's going to be some collateral damage when things are more tense. Did anyone's order end up in #6?
> 
> Banned goods at JFK Airport shed light on American desires - CNN.com


LOL @ No.8

We have it good guys, we're just missing our cigars. Some poor soul is going to have to go without their DEER ***** this Christmas... Count your blessings..


----------



## tpharkman

Great point on #8...lol!!

How can customs worry themselves about a few cigars when we have deer-crank coming into this country?


----------



## mvorbrodt

I emailed my vendor asking if/when they'll ship my order, since my card has been charged already. Here's the reply I got:



> Dear Martin,
> 
> We are currently waiting to make a decision as to whether or not it is feasible to ship.
> Current customs conditions are making this a difficult time.
> Will revert within a day or two if we decide to ship or not.
> 
> Regards,
> XYZ.


P.S. This is the test order of 3 sample packs (5 Siglo IV's, 3 Montis and H.Upmanns)


----------



## sirxlaughs

tpharkman said:


> Great point on #8...lol!!
> 
> How can customs worry themselves about a few cigars when we have deer-crank coming into this country?


For the most part they don't. If they did, I don't see why they wouldn't be able to confiscate almost every package coming in. Once they open a package, however, I don't think they're allowed to say, "Oh, it's just cigars. Pack'em back up and send'em out." That's why I think it may just be collateral from the increased vigilance during the holidays when it comes to overseas packages.


----------



## Frinkiac7

I've got my LCDH locations all picked out for December/January and March, if this storm hasn't blown over by then. Preparing to be absolutely gouged...might as well shop for singles in Canada!


----------



## Coop D

Tony is the one ordering the Deer-Crank!!!


----------



## Mante

Re Bruno's link.


> "Myself and my team got very little sleep under the blinding fluorescent lights. It was torturous. I could barely stand on the last day," said Simon.


 Oh the poor little muppet! What a sacrifice she made. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Rodeo

Chicago Customs Seizes 100,000 Cuban Cigars
Gregory Mottola
Posted: December 6, 2010

If you are waiting for your shipment of Cuban cigars to arrive from Switzerland, there's a good chance that you won't receive them. Chicago Customs and Border Protection has confiscated an estimated 100,000 Cuban cigars shipped directly from Switzerland.

"It started on November 8 after the Department of Homeland Security decided that no mail over 16 ounces can travel as cargo on passenger airlines," said Brian Bell, public affairs officer for CBP. "Mail from Swiss post used to fly on passenger airplanes. When that stopped, the mail was shipped as freight on cargo aircraft."

This new classification meant closer scrutiny of incoming packages as they arrived on pallets for inspection. According to the official press release, CBP located several online retailers in Switzerland who sell genuine Cuban cigars and are shipping orders to the United States despite the current embargo.

"It seems that there are numerous online retailers with shops based out of Switzerland," said Bell. "We normally confiscate 10 to 12 shipments per week of cigars, but no one has ever seen this kind of volume anywhere, except maybe in Cuba. There's usually a green tab right on the box that says 'cigars.'"

According to Office of Foreign Assets Control regulations, CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars and all other Cuban imported products.


----------



## TXsmoker

Bastages. That volume should show them that the average American dissagree's with that law, and it should be removed.


----------



## tpharkman

Rodeo said:


> There's usually a green tab right on the box that says 'cigars.'"


One bad decision by the Swiss govt and wallah they destroy an entire industry in their country. With policies like that no wonder Europe is going broke.

Im calling myself stupid for ever thinking boxes labeled like this would ever get through. Those green tabs are about is inconspicuous as this guy:spy:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars


*And I'm 100% sure that will happen on all three accounts!*
*
100,000...........what the F does that tell you? If they would do away with the embargo, we could literally puff away some our deficit.* *And be happy about it*.
*What a shame......just a crying shame.

Prices are certain to go cloud high now.*


----------



## woodted

Rodeo said:


> Chicago Customs Seizes 100,000 Cuban Cigars
> Gregory Mottola
> Posted: December 6, 2010
> 
> If you are waiting for your shipment of Cuban cigars to arrive from Switzerland, there's a good chance that you won't receive them. Chicago Customs and Border Protection has confiscated an estimated 100,000 Cuban cigars shipped directly from Switzerland.
> 
> "It started on November 8 after the Department of Homeland Security decided that no mail over 16 ounces can travel as cargo on passenger airlines," said Brian Bell, public affairs officer for CBP. "Mail from Swiss post used to fly on passenger airplanes. When that stopped, the mail was shipped as freight on cargo aircraft."
> 
> This new classification meant closer scrutiny of incoming packages as they arrived on pallets for inspection. According to the official press release, CBP located several online retailers in Switzerland who sell genuine Cuban cigars and are shipping orders to the United States despite the current embargo.
> 
> "It seems that there are numerous online retailers with shops based out of Switzerland," said Bell. "We normally confiscate 10 to 12 shipments per week of cigars, but no one has ever seen this kind of volume anywhere, except maybe in Cuba. There's usually a green tab right on the box that says 'cigars.'"
> 
> According to Office of Foreign Assets Control regulations, CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars and all other Cuban imported products.


Did he say destroy?!?!:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Bunker

woodted said:


> Did he say destroy?!?!:sad::sad::sad::sad:


Somehow I am sure a box of Garcia Vegas would miraculously get emptied and refilled with something with something unbanded before they lit that match.


----------



## TXsmoker

woodted said:


> Did he say destroy?!?!:sad::sad::sad::sad:


Yup. One at a time. They make sure they are destroyed right.


----------



## Rodeo

Video: CBS 2 News at 10PM « CBS Chicago - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic, and the Best of Chicago

Yep, the sky really is falling


----------



## Arnie

Rodeo said:


> Video: CBS 2 News at 10PM « CBS Chicago - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic, and the Best of Chicago
> 
> Yep, the sky really is falling


Oy Vey! That makes you want to cry. You see all those yellow bags and the boxes? Mine came through Chicago, too. All I got was the bag and the letter. Sucks big time!


----------



## pomorider

I wonder if the black market CC in the States will cost more than the legal ones in Canada?


----------



## eyesack

Rodeo said:


> Video: CBS 2 News at 10PM « CBS Chicago - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic, and the Best of Chicago
> 
> Yep, the sky really is falling


A large part of my soul just died right there...:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:
:bawling::bawling::bawling::rip::rip::rip:


----------



## Habano

Rodeo said:


> Chicago Customs Seizes 100,000 Cuban Cigars
> Gregory Mottola
> Posted: December 6, 2010
> 
> If you are waiting for your shipment of Cuban cigars to arrive from Switzerland, there's a good chance that you won't receive them. Chicago Customs and Border Protection has confiscated an estimated 100,000 Cuban cigars shipped directly from Switzerland.
> 
> "It started on November 8 after the Department of Homeland Security decided that no mail over 16 ounces can travel as cargo on passenger airlines," said Brian Bell, public affairs officer for CBP. "Mail from Swiss post used to fly on passenger airplanes. When that stopped, the mail was shipped as freight on cargo aircraft."
> 
> This new classification meant closer scrutiny of incoming packages as they arrived on pallets for inspection. According to the official press release, CBP located several online retailers in Switzerland who sell genuine Cuban cigars and are shipping orders to the United States despite the current embargo.
> 
> "It seems that there are numerous online retailers with shops based out of Switzerland," said Bell. "We normally confiscate 10 to 12 shipments per week of cigars, but no one has ever seen this kind of volume anywhere, except maybe in Cuba. There's usually a green tab right on the box that says 'cigars.'"
> 
> According to Office of Foreign Assets Control regulations, CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars and all other Cuban imported products.


Well I'd say we are all screwed because they are now aware of the increased shipment of sticks. So they will be on the lookout more than ever. Retailers will have to come up with new ways to sell cigars and get them to their customers. 100k, wow, uncle Sam is going to have a very nice xmas.


----------



## Habano

Rodeo said:


> Video: CBS 2 News at 10PM « CBS Chicago - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic, and the Best of Chicago
> 
> Yep, the sky really is falling


My god. Well this just made my couple boxes of Behike's become very expensive. I'm willing to sell one of my box of 54's for 10k! First come first serve!

:hurt:


----------



## Costa

Rodeo said:


> Video: CBS 2 News at 10PM « CBS Chicago - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic, and the Best of Chicago
> 
> Yep, the sky really is falling


Oh my God. That is painful.


----------



## Frinkiac7

WHY, GOD...WHY!!!!

Okay, Chicago is seven hours away. 100,000 / 25 = approx 4,000 boxes. My guess is that there is a pair of poor old chaps guarding the warehouse on duty tonight, I say we bust in there and wheel some of those giant carts out of there. My strategy is either go as "suits" from DHS HQ there to inspect the results of the big bust, or else go in work uniforms as the guys who are there to "destroy the contraband." Either way, I say this has a reasonable chance of success. It'll be just like any old heist movie.

And they've sure got our number, too. This is disastrous, down to naming names, method of delivery used, weight of packages for cutoff, courier used, and country of origin. 

I guess now we know why a switch was suddenly thrown and everything got stopped. Solution has got to be to get the packages off of those cargo planes, change couriers, or something...god I hope vendors figure it out. 

Don't like all of the unwanted media attention, either. Maybe it will discourage more people from trying, though, if they think anything they order will get pinched.


----------



## 96Brigadier

pomorider said:


> I wonder if the black market CC in the States will cost more than the legal ones in Canada?


The problem with black market CC's is you have no idea if it really is a CC or not. At least you know the legal ones in Canada are legit.


----------



## MoreBeer

Ouch! Well, there goes the neighborhood Mr. Rogers.....at least for a while.


----------



## 96Brigadier

MoreBeer said:


> Ouch! Well, there goes the neighborhood Mr. Rogers.....at least for a while.


That's what we said about traveling with various items carry on when flying... rules that came into place several years ago are still in place today. Not trying to be a pessimist, but I wouldn't count on them relaxing the rules any time soon. As has been said, it's up to the vendors to figure out a way at this point.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You better buy em before they sell out!

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?p...OR&/JR CUBAN ALTERNATIVES-COHIBA ROBUSTO.html

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shaz

This really blows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Costa

Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com

This video will break your heart. They are all heading to a bloody blast furnace in Chicago. They even show a vendors website.

Is this our new reality?


----------



## 96Brigadier

Costa said:


> Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com
> 
> This video will break your heart. They are all heading to a bloody blast furnace in Chicago. They even show a vendors website.
> 
> Is this our new reality?


Well, on the plus side at least they stated they won't be laying charges against the people who ordered the cigars.


----------



## BigKev77

That was tough to watch.


----------



## bouncintiga

sighh...........................

time for some el dentes then.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Up to vendors to figure out a way...stay off the cargo planes! I'll take delivery by stork, boat, or pony express, I'm not picky as long as they arrive on my doorstep safe and sound.


----------



## bouncintiga

actually boat is prob the best way. It can take a month+ but if customs aren't screening shipping ports like the airports they should be fine. 

I'm still saying going unbanded is the best way to go. not comfortable with having cigars sitting in a boat for over a month.


----------



## Costa

96Brigadier said:


> Well, on the plus side at least they stated they won't be laying charges against the people who ordered the cigars.


This is true, and I forgot to mention that, thank you. So at least those that have lost packages can rest easy that there will be no follow up action such as a fine.

I have received calls from family members and colleagues who have seen news reports or read articles about this.

I was always very discreet, only discussing vendors and such with BOTL's I had grown to know and trust over the years. Seeing those packages and boxes on the news, an opened box of Montecristo's on the conveyor belt, I feel like I just came home and my house has been broken into.

Essentially every part of our Habano's hobby has been detailed and exposed to the highest level.

This is a nightmare, and its not going away I'm afraid.


----------



## CraigJS

Sounds like packages over 16 oz. are at higher risk.. Geez I so loved Swiss "chocolate".. 100,000 cubans grabbed, any bombs yet boys? What a Farse!


----------



## tobacmon

Costa said:


> Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com
> 
> This video will break your heart. They are all heading to a bloody blast furnace in Chicago. They even show a vendors website.
> 
> Is this our new reality?


Sad , just sad .. That's the green tape everyone is talking about. If this is the case, isn't that the disclosure form that is filled out before shipping? Get the part where the news guy says they will not be burn one at a time..LOL--Yea right--Bastid's will be parting and are already giving out their gifts...:spy:

Again a sad day for many BOTL


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Can you imagine all the agents running around in that building puffing their chests out like they just busted the largest Cuban cartel* *in the world* *when the first package was opened and they found what was inside? * 
*Now after watching the video, I'm really just sick to my stomach. I think I'm going to have to call off work tomorrow and mourn. 
Seriously.............I feel sick. I know it's only cigars but it feels like we lost a family member here. I guess I should I just be grateful I was able to secure what I could while the getting was good.
I think this is going to take a long time to fix and it's never going to be how it used to be.
Phucking terroists..........
*


----------



## Habano

Well this is good to know for some....
_
"The buyers of these items will soon receive notices that their packages were seized by Customs officials in the U.S. Authorities say they will not be charged"._


----------



## Cigary

What a thread..almost made me sick to my stomach. Where there is a will there is a way and if you want what you want you find foolproof ways ( or nearly foolproof ) to get what you want. Sometimes things are so simple you don't look at the obvious and I fear many are not looking at the obvious.

Good to be back home after my trip to the Caymens and other places...gotta a big bottle of 7 year Havana Rum with my initials on it. Green Tape......can kiss my a$$.


----------



## bouncintiga

we need compassionate BOTLS to work for customs and allow these cigars in need of @sylum to pass and find good homes here in the states, it's only the American dream isn't it?

edit: really that word is blanked out? it's not like i'm talking about the other site.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Rodeo said:


> Video: CBS 2 News at 10PM « CBS Chicago - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic, and the Best of Chicago
> 
> Yep, the sky really is falling


Holy Mother of Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so F%$#&@G depressed right around now.
And with a smoking nazi in the office, we can forget about the embargo going away


----------



## marked

mvorbrodt said:


> And with a smoking nazi in the office, we can forget about the embargo going away


Who are you talking about? What office?


----------



## mvorbrodt

Here's a though...
...maybe we should try a source from a country that DOES NOT require a customs form


----------



## mvorbrodt

marked said:


> Who are you talking about? What office?


:-|
never mind. i brought politics here once before and it didn't end well.
just saying, wish the embargo went away... :sad:


----------



## JGD

mvorbrodt said:


> And with a smoking nazi in the office, we can forget about the embargo going away


First, if you think that the reason the embargo has not bee lifted is because Obama is a "smoking nazi," then you are severely misinformed. Any issues the president has with smoking aside, the embargo won't stay or go because of anti or pro tobacco politicians - it all has to do with the voting block in FL and civil rights (don't get me started on the hypocrisy with that). Also, it now requires an act of Congress for the embargo to be lifted (I think this was changed under GW).


----------



## mvorbrodt

JGD said:


> First, if you think that the reason the embargo has not bee lifted is because Obama is a "smoking nazi," then you are severely misinformed. Any issues the president has with smoking aside, the embargo won't stay or go because of anti or pro tobacco politicians - it all has to do with the voting block in FL and civil rights (don't get me started on the hypocrisy with that). Also, it now requires an act of Congress for the embargo to be lifted (I think this was changed under GW).


Obama renews Cuban embargo for another year | Cuba News Headlines. Cuban Daily News

Biting tong VERY HARD now cuz I promised not to talk politics on this forum anymore 

Anyways, forget I said anything guys. Just little depressed about the whole situation.


----------



## 96Brigadier

mvorbrodt said:


> Here's a though...
> ...maybe we should try a source from a country that DOES NOT require a customs form


Isn't a customs form required for anything entering the US, regardless of the country it comes from? I assumed that was a law already in place.


----------



## JGD

mvorbrodt said:


> Obama renews Cuban embargo for another year | Cuba News Headlines. Cuban Daily News
> 
> Biting tong VERY HARD now cuz I promised not to talk politics on this forum anymore
> 
> Anyways, forget I said anything guys. Just little depressed about the whole situation.


I'm not sure what your getting at, the last paragraph says exactly what I said - only Congress can end the embargo.


----------



## mvorbrodt

96Brigadier said:


> Isn't a customs form required for anything entering the US, regardless of the country it comes from? I assumed that was a law already in place.


Some vendors are more creative with their custom forms than others.


----------



## 96Brigadier

mvorbrodt said:


> Some vendors are more creative with their custom forms than others.


Ahh, gotcha, so you meant getting them from a country that doesn't have a law in place that says the vendor has to declare the contents truthfully  That makes sense.


----------



## mvorbrodt

96Brigadier said:


> Ahh, gotcha, so you meant getting them from a country that doesn't have a law in place that says the vendor has to declare the contents truthfully  That makes sense.


You said it


----------



## 96Brigadier

mvorbrodt said:


> You said it


On a side note, a Swiss vendor I have used in the past shipped any way I wanted. I asked that vendor to ship Fed Ex so it wouldn't go the usual route, which they did. I had to pay the shipping cost, but that was worth it. I don't know if that would make a difference for you guys in the US or not.

The form said "measuring device". Odd name for Swiss chocolate, but whatever


----------



## tpharkman

Great idea but that doesn't matter anymore. Did you see the machine on the news clip? That is a good ole fashioned airport-type bag screening machine. Any and all packages over 16 ounces are now delivered by cargo planes instead of passenger planes and those delivered by cargo will go through that machine. 

So unless they believe those little torpedo shaped things inside the box are chocolate cigars the box will be opened. This will then leave the future prospective owner holding an empty bag, :sad:, and smoking overpriced dud cigars from somewhere else in the world.

This is freakin :banana:


----------



## CraigJS

They needed a way to show the public what a great job they're doing. How well the money is being spent and how well their security measures are working.. Funny, I don't recall them saying that each package says cigars on the label (and has for a long time). Guess they don't want the public to know how poorly they read, or how much they didn't really care what was in the box. Smoke and mirrors, it's not the Swiss that we have to worry about, it's our ALLIES!
They also talked about the inflated prices, hell it's cheaper to buy ISOMs than Doms most the time. Pure BS and the country will buy it, hook, line, and sinker..

Molon Labe.. Dick Tracy!


----------



## marked

I've seen some vendors say they ship cigars without bands and box and then ship those separately. How would that be handled? How could they prove they were Cuban cigars at that point?


----------



## bouncintiga

96Brigadier said:


> On a side note, a Swiss vendor I have used in the past shipped any way I wanted. I asked that vendor to ship Fed Ex so it wouldn't go the usual route, which they did. I had to pay the shipping cost, but that was worth it. I don't know if that would make a difference for you guys in the US or not.
> 
> The form said "measuring device". Odd name for Swiss chocolate, but whatever


has fedex worked for you recently during this whole mess?


----------



## bouncintiga

marked said:


> I've seen some vendors say they ship cigars without bands and box and then ship those separately. How would that be handled? How could they prove they were Cuban cigars at that point?


they can't, which is why that's the method that's worked for ages according to botl's older in the game than myself.


----------



## mvorbrodt

bouncintiga said:


> has fedex worked for you recently during this whole mess?


FYI,
The common misconception is that the terrorist a$$hole who shipped the bombs used mail. It was actually UPS that carried the package Yemen - London - US route. So I would venture to guess that it will not make any difference who the underlying carries is. As long as it enters US and is over 16 oz, it get's the hose :/


----------



## JGD

marked said:


> I've seen some vendors say they ship cigars without bands and box and then ship those separately. How would that be handled? How could they prove they were Cuban cigars at that point?


It would be very hard to prove in my opinion. My guess is that if they _really_ wanted to they could try to get some information from the server that said that you ordered specific cigars, but it would be very hard and time consuming to do that within the limits of international laws.


----------



## JGD

JGD said:


> It would be very hard to prove in my opinion. My guess is that if they _really_ wanted to they could try to get some information from the server that said that you ordered specific cigars, but it would be very hard and time consuming to do that within the limits of international laws.


Of course it would be much easier for you to check to make sure they aren't fakes.


----------



## marked

bouncintiga said:


> they can't, which is why that's the method that's worked for ages according to botl's older in the game than myself.


Well...seems like the workaround is pretty clear to me.


----------



## GentlemanJester

marked said:


> Well...seems like the workaround is pretty clear to me.


That's a big leap of faith... Even for buddy Jesus! :tongue1:


----------



## 96Brigadier

bouncintiga said:


> has fedex worked for you recently during this whole mess?


I haven't tried during this mess... but it wouldn't matter either way as I'm talking about shipping to Canada and trying to relate it to the US (like I said, not sure if it would help or whether everything is being inspected this way now or not). If everything is being screened this closely it won't matter.


----------



## xhris

I'm confident they'll figure out a solution. As for prices being what they used to be... probably not... I guess we can look forward to $300 boxes....

EDIT - just to be clear, are all boxes from all countries being seized? because the news stories seem to only mention swiss vendors


----------



## tpharkman

xhris said:


> EDIT - just to be clear, are all boxes from all countries being seized? because the news stories seem to only mention swiss vendors


The website they featured on one of the newsreels was from another European country.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> The website they featured on one of the newsreels was from another European country.


Admins, given the recent developments, is it OK to list countries getting zapped ?


----------



## marked

mvorbrodt said:


> Admins, given the recent developments, is it OK to list countries getting zapped ?


Since it's being reported on television, I think the secret is out.


----------



## mvorbrodt

marked said:


> Since it's being reported on television, I think the secret is out.


OK, Switzerland has been targeted given all the sexy yellow plastic envelopes we all love to see in the mailbox. Who else?


----------



## marked

mvorbrodt said:


> OK, Switzerland has been targeted given all the sexy yellow plastic envelopes we all love to see in the mailbox. Who else?


The website they showed was from Spain. I checked it out, but it seems like the links to inventory have all been removed.


----------



## Mutombo

I finally decided to email my vendor and they said they would refund if/when I get a customs letter. Sounds like they are honoring their delivery guarantee but it cannot be pleasant to issue that many refunds at once.

I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst. Maybe my 10ct box of Monte 2's squeaked in under the 16oz limit, but I'm not holding my breath for the other boxes...we'll see.


----------



## MATADOR

*30,000 Cubans Seized*

Over 30,000 Cuban Cigars seized at O'Hare over two weeks...

30,000 Cuban cigars seized at O


----------



## Rock31

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

Wow that is a ton of smokes over such a short period of time.


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> they can't, which is why that's the method that's worked for ages according to botl's older in the game than myself.


The same way the track sources of drugs. WIDE spectrum chemical testing so they can match soil compositions.


----------



## Broz

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I hope no one's shipment was in that batch...


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

.


----------



## Mante

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

Try 100 000 actually, from news I've read elsewhere.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

That sucks!!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



Tashaz said:


> Try 100 000 actually, from news I've read elsewhere.


30k have come from packages that are confirmed to be Cuban cigars, these are going to be confiscated.

70k have been seized, but not confirmed as Cubans and are awaiting inspection.

This should get moved/merged.


----------



## fuente~fuente

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



> If you tried to order Cuban cigars by way of Switzerland, your prized treat could be on its way to being _destroyed by customs agents_.





> According to regulations, CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars and other Cuban imported products.


Suuuuuure they are...

:smoke: <-- Customs Agent


----------



## txemtp69

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



fuente~fuente said:


> Suuuuuure they are...
> 
> :smoke: <-- Customs Agent


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## PJD

Gents, I've been following this thread with some dismay and over the weekend I was at a social gathering and by chance ran into a CBP supervisor (deputy something or other, forget the exact title) from Newark Airport. I asked him about cigars and are they actively looking for CCs. His answer was an unequivocal YES. Actively, not just catch-them-if-they-can. Apparently a memo went out about a month ago.

He dug a little deeper and when we chatted this afternoon, what he said made me a tad uneasy. His supervisor and one of the directors had a briefing session with his frontline guys and discussed "certain websites where people brag about importing contraband." His words. Not mine. He went on about posting pictures and giving identifying information. 

Maybe this is just one anecdote, but part of me wonders if perhaps our being too loose-lipped at times (and not just on PUFF but in all cigar forums) might have added fuel to that blast furnace in Chicago.

Should this nightmare ever end (or if vendors do eventually find a way around it), may I respectfully suggest that we play our cards closer to the vest?


----------



## bouncintiga

eyesack said:


> The same way the track sources of drugs. WIDE spectrum chemical testing so they can match soil compositions.


i'll be damned if customs knows the secret to the twang!


----------



## Mante

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



thegoldenmackid said:


> 30k have come from packages that are confirmed to be Cuban cigars, these are going to be confiscated.
> 
> 70k have been seized, but not confirmed as Cubans and are awaiting inspection.
> 
> This should get moved/merged.


Cool Charlie. The problem is only small then. LOL. Typical media beat up.


----------



## ckay

PJD said:


> Should this nightmare ever end (or if vendors do eventually find a way around it), may I respectfully suggest that we play our cards closer to the vest?


I think it is too late for that. The damage has been done.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

oi, placed an order about a week and a 1/2 ago. Hoping to have something before the holiday!


----------



## Frinkiac7

So nobody up on the offer to drive down to Chicago and liberate those pallets of cigars? I thought it was a decent idea...anyone? Bueller?


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

Man, I WISH I was one of those Customs agents!

Jim


----------



## Mante

Cool Peter. I'll be the only one left posting Cuban Pron!! :rofl::banana:


I'd help Ben but a little far for me to drive. 

On a side note, even though the Cuban purchasing side of this debacle has little immediate effect on me it does indirectly affect my bombs to the US. I sent one last week, all totally unrelated to tobacco and it was sent International Courier. Should have got there in 3 days. Due to it being over 16oz and the new laws in the US regarding air freight it took over a week to get there. That sucks when I pay extra but US customs screw me over anyway.


----------



## eyesack

I'm down, Ben. Only if I get to dress like a ninja and make fun movie-noises with my mouth.








WATAAAAAH!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

"According to regulations, CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars and other Cuban imported products."

According to my ash tray, I seize, forfeit, and destroy all of my cigars, too...


----------



## Frinkiac7

I was thinking more along the lines of we dress up like workmen and introduce ourselves as the crew guys "from the incinerator."

The ninja route might work, though...if we are stealthy enough!


----------



## eyesack

Can we do the incinerator worker costume on top of our ninja gear, just so if they find us out, we can puff really hard on our stogies and it'll be like a big smoke screen so we can run away haha oh man this is a big run-on sentence i gotta go to bed my head hurts.


----------



## PJD

Tashaz said:


> Cool Peter. I'll be the only one left posting Cuban Pron!


Well, perhaps there'd be some other BOTLs in Canada and elsewhere, too.


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



eyesack said:


> "According to regulations, CBP officers are required to seize, forfeit and destroy all Cuban cigars and other Cuban imported products."
> 
> According to my ash tray, I seize, forfeit, and destroy all of my cigars, too...


Must be quite the Christmas party this year at the CBP !!! arty:

Just imagine, 30,000 or even 100,000 cubans with no owners...


----------



## Mante

PJD said:


> Well, perhaps there'd be some other BOTLs in Canada and elsewhere, too.


Yeah but they dont post pics. LOL. Actually, now I think on it, I havent for ages either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Yeah but they dont post pics. LOL. Actually, now I think on it, I havent for ages either.


I never post pictures either only if i am doing a review.


----------



## BigKev77

I would imagine they have been aware of all the web sites and sources regardless of any pics or chatter on the forums. All you have to do is Google it. The only reason for the rash of confiscations now is the limit on packages that can fly passenger and now have to be scanned not the "certain websites where people brag about importing contraband."


----------



## asmartbull

If terrorist had not tried to ship in ink cartridges, this would not be the case......Law of unintended consequences.


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



fuente~fuente said:


> Suuuuuure they are...
> 
> :smoke: <-- Customs Agent


thats exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Habano

Well to shed a little light on this...it can be done. I am not going to go into exact details but I know for a FACT some countries can get around on declaring what is actually inside the box being shipped. A shop I have used shipped two packages for one box of sticks. One box had the empty box, the other had the sticks with the bands intact and both were not declared as cigars and rather something more common. This was done a few months back and was done more than once and it seemed to work like a charm. Would it work now? I am not sure as I haven't ordered from them in a couple of months. I will probably wait till the flames die down a little and give it a shot.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Tashaz said:


> Yeah but they dont post pics. LOL. Actually, now I think on it, I havent for ages either.


Ok, you asked for it. Here's some cigar pron from a Secret Santa bomb I received yesterday from another Canadian BOTL.


----------



## asmartbull

Outstanding............
Please post how that VR is............


----------



## asmartbull

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



thegoldenmackid said:


> 30k have come from packages that are confirmed to be Cuban cigars, these are going to be confiscated.
> 
> 70k have been seized, but not confirmed as Cubans and are awaiting inspection.
> 
> This should get moved/merged.


I wonder how they inspect / confirm the other 70,000 ??


----------



## asmartbull

I see all the cigars are being confiscated.
An article says 100,000 cigars
30,000 are Cuban
The others are being inspected.
I wonder how one inspects a cigar.....That at first glance, country of origin can't be established ???


----------



## Breakaway500

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

"I wonder how they inspect / confirm the other 70,000 ??"

Taste test,I am sure...


----------



## Coop D

I was watching the news last night and they had a full report on all the cigars they were confiscating at O'Hare. I teared up when I saw them cutting into a Behike 52 box

There was piles, and piles, and piles of boxes and bags of cigars they had seized. I am in the process of finding a job at that division of the airport!!!!


----------



## Coop D

asmartbull said:


> I see all the cigars are being confiscated.
> An article says 100,000 cigars
> 30,000 are Cuban
> The others are being inspected.
> I wonder how one inspects a cigar.....That at first glance, country of origin can't be established ???


I think the smoke a couple to see if they have the Twang :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull

Coop D said:


> I think the smoke a couple to see if they have the Twang :bounce:


Now, How did I know that was coming.....
Just thought Tony would have said it..........


----------



## Coop D

I have been talking to Tony a lot lately... I think I need to change my Avatar to a hot chick standing by a Corvette....


----------



## Barefoot

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

Customs trained to detect twang.................


----------



## mvorbrodt

Do all international shipments go through customs in Chicago?
I hope my go through Miami, and I hope the locals here appreciate me supporting Cuban economy


----------



## sirxlaughs

asmartbull said:


> I see all the cigars are being confiscated.
> An article says 100,000 cigars
> 30,000 are Cuban
> The others are being inspected.
> I wonder how one inspects a cigar.....That at first glance, country of origin can't be established ???


Well, there can be a few ways without chemical testing. They can trace the package back to the vendor - Most Cuban cigar vendors do not offer a selection beyond the Cuban variety. Maybe the packages hadn't even been opened yet. In the photo above, the pictures shows many packages that are yet unopened but are all identified as cigars (I'm guessing from the green stickers). I imagine it takes a while to open up 100,000 cigars worth of packages.


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> Do all international shipments go through customs in Chicago?
> I hope my go through Miami, and I hope the locals here appreciate me supporting Cuban economy


No. Confiscations through multiple points of entry have already been reported.


----------



## mvorbrodt

*UPDATE ON TEST ORDER*

Vendor informed me that they will ship today. Yes they do ship from Switzerland. Yes it is the test order of 3 sample packs, some containing aluminum tubes. My hope is that it is under 16oz, and will slip past customs :-|


----------



## rover3013

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I read the story. Why does it bring to mind hundreds of custom agents smoking cubans meant for the enjoyment of true cigar smokers. yeah, they will destroy them, one at a time, from their brimming humidors, lol :der:


----------



## Coop D

I wonder how long it will take to find out if it does. Looks like Customs is backed up with all the cigar smoking they are doing....

here is chicago's local news last night

http://video.chicago.cbslocal.com/g...PageAdTag=homepage&clipFormat=flv&rnd=2537322


----------



## Frinkiac7

16 oz is only one pound, guys. I can't imagine even a light order, after packaging and everything, coming in at less than that. 

I see from the video that customs has clearly been doing their research, or are smokers themselves, as they seem quite well informed on the various smokes. That one guy had to practically swallow and hide his pleasure at the "windfall" he was getting. 

Tax dollars hard at work, brothers!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Coop D said:


> I wonder how long it will take to find out if it does. Looks like Customs is backed up with all the cigar smoking they are doing....
> 
> here is chicago's local news last night
> 
> Pop Up Video


It's like the guy in the video said, "It is what it is."


----------



## Coop D

Frinkiac7 said:


> 16 oz is only one pound, guys. I can't imagine even a light order, after packaging and everything, coming in at less than that.
> 
> I see from the video that customs has clearly been doing their research, or are smokers themselves, as they seem quite well informed on the various smokes. That one guy had to practically swallow and hide his pleasure at the "windfall" he was getting.
> 
> Tax dollars hard at work, brothers!


I wonder if they "forget" to destroy some cigars???


----------



## jimbo1

Coop D said:


> I wonder how long it will take to find out if it does. Looks like Customs is backed up with all the cigar smoking they are doing....
> 
> here is chicago's local news last night
> 
> Pop Up Video


Wow, that is really sad, just wanted to thank all the BOTLs for posting all this info and looking out for others, I hope things work out for all BOTLs who have unfilled orders out in limbo, I was just about to break my cherry and order some CCs myself, guess thats on hold for a while, how fustrating this is, can't blame the guys in blue for doing their job, hopefully the vendors can figure this out before too long:sorry:


----------



## Coop D

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I just applied for a job at O'Hare!!!!


----------



## Shaz

What a depressing thread!
At least the media has not latched on to the news of the seizures and seems, at this point, to be only reported on tv on CBS in Chicago. The less exposure of this, the less potential pressure on the government to act even further.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Shaz said:


> What a depressing thread!
> At least the media has not latched on to the news of the seizures and seems, at this point, to be only reported on tv on CBS in Chicago. The less exposure of this, the less potential pressure on the government to act even further.


Overall reaction I've seen has people mad that customs is doing this instead of stopping real terrorist threats, or people calling for an end to the embargo entirely. Even that news piece had a kind of skeptical/sympathetic tone to it...focused on the loss to buyers/people being robbed of their holiday cheer. If they would have started out "ILLEGAL CRIMINALS VIOLATING THE LAW, NOW at 10!" it would have been another thing.


----------



## Coop D

Shaz said:


> What a depressing thread!
> At least the media has not latched on to the news of the seizures and seems, at this point, to be only reported on tv on CBS in Chicago. The less exposure of this, the less potential pressure on the government to act even further.


Dude... It's CBS, everyone and their mother knows now!!!!


----------



## Habano

Coop D said:


> I wonder how long it will take to find out if it does. Looks like Customs is backed up with all the cigar smoking they are doing....
> 
> here is chicago's local news last night
> 
> Pop Up Video


God what a shame. What do you bet that box of Behike's is still sitting on that guys desk or tucked in his drawer some place for safe keeping? Funny he knew the rough price of what a box of Behike 54's were currently going for.


----------



## asmartbull

Coop D said:


> Dude... It's CBS, everyone and their mother knows now!!!!


Scott
If FOX reported the story, everyone would know....
CBS, still could be a well kept secret ound:ound:ound:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Frinkiac7 said:


> 16 oz is only one pound, guys. I can't imagine even a light order, after packaging and everything, coming in at less than that.
> 
> I see from the video that customs has clearly been doing their research, or are smokers themselves, as they seem quite well informed on the various smokes. That one guy had to practically swallow and hide his pleasure at the "windfall" he was getting.
> 
> Tax dollars hard at work, brothers!


It's what they do. There were many confiscation "waves" in the past as well where certain vendors seemed to get flagged, making for easy pickings. The packages are just easier to find now. They're being subjected to more than simple x-ray scrutiny, and there's a big, green sticker that says, "Cigars" on most of them. Add to that the source of the package (Switzerland and whatever other overseas countries), and you've got some red flags getting unwanted attention. I used to tell people that if customs really wanted to, they'd confiscate every package that comes through whether they "cared" about people buying cigars or not. I always say that it's similar to speeding tickets. Do most cops really care that a guy is doing 65 in a 55? Probably not. Do people get tickets for it? They certainly do. 
Now, all these packages have to go through a new screening process and customs can't just have a "meh" attitude to that kind of volume. Imagine you were a customs officer. How would you explain to your superiors if you let these packages through? "They're just cigars." I don't think that works. 
Don't forget that the punishment could be worse than confiscation. As they said, they have more important things to do. I'm sure they feel the same way about the confiscations themselves, but that's kind of unavoidable when it's right there in everyone's face.


----------



## Coop D

Starbuck said:


> God what a shame. What do you bet that box of Behike's is still sitting on that guys desk or tucked in his drawer some place for safe keeping? Funny he knew the rough price of what a box of Behike 54's were currently going for.


He could have just looked it up online. I guess there is a bunch of sites that sell them :rofl:


----------



## Coop D

asmartbull said:


> Scott
> If FOX reported the story, everyone would know....
> CBS, still could be a well kept secret ound:ound:ound:


Good point, but I think the cat is out of the bag

Also in the Sun times newspaper today:mod:


----------



## Shaz

Frinkiac7 said:


> Overall reaction I've seen has people mad that customs is doing this instead of stopping real terrorist threats, or people calling for an end to the embargo entirely. Even that news piece had a kind of skeptical/sympathetic tone to it...focused on the loss to buyers/people being robbed of their holiday cheer. If they would have started out "ILLEGAL CRIMINALS VIOLATING THE LAW, NOW at 10!" it would have been another thing.


Good point. I agree that the report did seem a bit sympathetic to the cause.



Coop D said:


> Dude... It's CBS, everyone and their mother knows now!!!!


Definitely, the cat's out of the bag. As far as I know, this was aired only by the local Chicago CBS affiliate. My point was that the national media didn't decide this was newsworthy and create a feeding frenzy on it.


----------



## Habano

Coop D said:


> He could have just looked it up online. I guess there is a bunch of sites that sell them :rofl:


Haha yeah true. What really sucks is he says this is the worst it's ever been for cuban cigars, so you can bet they will be putting in new security measures in place to put a stop to this. It's all really bad news this time around.


----------



## Coop D

Starbuck said:


> Haha yeah true. What really sucks is he says this is the worst it's ever been for cuban cigars, so you can bet they will be putting in new security measures in place to put a stop to this. It's all really bad news this time around.


They went from 10-12 boxes a week, to just mounds of cigars!!! You walk into that part of the building and it smells like you walked into a walk in humidor :bounce:


----------



## Coop D

Shaz said:


> Definitely, the cat's out of the bag. As far as I know, this was aired only by the local Chicago CBS affiliate. My point was that the national media didn't decide this was newsworthy and create a feeding frenzy on it.


Anyone else have custom ports by them? I am sure O'hare isn't the only one with a freenzy like this. Once one port finds out, I am sure there is an email/phone call to the other ports to look out for items coming through


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I'm pretty sure this is happening at every port of entry. Memos are out, classes have started.*


----------



## Jack Straw

Don't you think, given that someone has posted direct info from a customs agent saying that the feds are indeed monitoring cigar websites, that a little discretion is in order on something like a "test order?" If the vendors are going to try to get packages through in the future, they will need all the help they can get, especially now that they are aware exactly how huge the market is for them in the US. I mean, I guarantee whoever is in charge of the "CC taskforce" feels like an ass right now, seeing as they had no idea how many cigars were coming into the US. That's a typical incentive to work harder. Or is it just me. :hmm:


----------



## mvorbrodt

On another note, where's ACLU in all this 

Just because something says "Cigars" does not mean it's contraband. Wouldn't opening that package constitute an illegal search? Or is it just like the TSA BS... you loose a lot of rights when you buy a ticket BS.


----------



## Arnie

Here is what I don't understand: 
All this is supposedly in response to the terrorists trying to get a bomb onto a plane in Yemen, right? Well, if that is the case, why are they waiting until the packages reach Chicago to xray them? Isn't that a little late?
Doesn't this seem a lot like the TSA gropings? Looking for terrorists in all the wrong places?


----------



## marked

Well...I guess it's a good thing that I never had the opportunity to order anything before this happened. If you've never had something, then you don't know what you're missing. I can proceed as blissfully ignorant as before.


----------



## pomorider

I wonder how the Cubans are reacting to this seizure? They are going to loose a bunch of business in the upcoming months.


----------



## pomorider

mvorbrodt said:


> On another note, where's ACLU in all this
> 
> Just because something says "Cigars" does not mean it's contraband. Wouldn't opening that package constitute an illegal search? Or is it just like the TSA BS... you loose a lot of rights when you buy a ticket BS.


That's why Homeland is doing the search. They are above the law.


----------



## woodted

I asked what is going on with my order and here's their response

"From today we offer the follow option:

Due to current difficulties (elevated risk of confiscation) with shipping to the US we need up to 10 days to process order.
It will be at our discretion when we feel it is safe to ship."


----------



## Jack Straw

They may think they're above the law, but they ain't above Nico Toscani's. :lol:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com


----------



## Bunker

> U.S. Homeland Security officials banned packages over 16-ounces from being shipped on passenger jets.


So theoretically, if you were willing to pay the additional shipping - packages under a pound would still get through.

Maybe someone will figure out just how many can be securely packaged and still stay under 16 oz.


----------



## Shaz

Off one discussion forum

"Thank you for protecting us from Cuban *cigars"*


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

hmm, my brother works at ohare, and my dad worked there doing stuff, and knows a few people.... Time to make a call!


----------



## marked

sirxlaughs said:


> Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com


A little late. That was 7 pages ago.  :lol:


----------



## budkole

ummm...x2


----------



## Codename47

sirxlaughs said:


> Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com


I imagine how are they going to destroy these cigars :smoke2:


----------



## Coop D

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



mrmikey32 said:


> hmm, my brother works at ohare, and my dad worked there doing stuff, and knows a few people.... Time to make a call!


HI... I am a friend of a friend and I need to examine all of the Cohibas...


----------



## sirxlaughs

marked said:


> A little late. That was 7 pages ago.  :lol:


Different news source. Just trying to show the popularity of the story. And my pages are longer than the default setting so it's only 2 (I think) for me. :tongue1:


----------



## Mr. Slick

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

O'Hare airport has received the largest cigar bomb in the history of cigar bombing.


----------



## Coop D

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



Mr. Slick said:


> O'Hare airport has received the largest cigar bomb in the history of cigar bombing.


And for once it isn't Shuckins :rofl:


----------



## Coop D

sirxlaughs said:


> Intelligence Report: 100,000 Cuban cigars found at O'Hare | abc7chicago.com


Crap.. Ch 2, now 7... Pretty soon it will be Fox!!!

Is anyone else saying to them selves "no 2... Party serie..."???


----------



## gjcab09

"National Security" opens a lot of doors...or...packages in this instance. Civil liberties aren't even a consideration with these guys.

*edit* jeez...didn't realize how far back in this thread I was when I posted this! lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



Mr. Slick said:


> O'Hare airport has received the largest cigar bomb in the history of cigar bombing.


Now that's funny!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MoreBeer

*They're probably afraid that a few of those trick exploding cigars are mixed in somewhere and are just trying to protect you!*


----------



## Coop D

Nice!!!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Coop D said:


> Crap.. Ch 2, now 7... Pretty soon it will be Fox!!!
> 
> Is anyone else saying to them selves "no 2... Party serie..."???


Fox has it too. I just didn't post it. If you google the story, it's only about a day or two old and is spreading fast.

http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpp/new...-patrol-agents-ohare-airport-chicago-20101206


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MoreBeer said:


> *They're probably afraid that a few of those trick exploding cigars are mixed in somewhere and are just trying to protect you!*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Coop D

There goes the neighborhood....


----------



## Frinkiac7

Generally, any time there is probable cause they can search. A box coming from Switzerland labeled "CIGARS" gives them enough cause to believe the property may be contraband/person is violating the embargo. 

This all gets hazier when they are zapping every package looking for bombs...in the context of national security, they don't care.

At the end of the day, they don't care whether it's a proper search or not, they're going to do it anyway.


----------



## Tarks

I can't wait to go to Havana in Feb! Muahahahaha!


----------



## Shaz

:fu:tongue1:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I can see the next head lines coming...
"Mass Exodus.....American Defectors all heading to Cuba" :der:

Just as technology changes..all things change.
Patience is a virtue when it comes to cigars.*


----------



## pomorider

gjcab09 said:


> "National Security" opens a lot of doors...or...packages in this instance. Civil liberties aren't even a consideration with these guys.
> 
> *edit* jeez...didn't realize how far back in this thread I was when I posted this! lol!


Don't you know that Cuban cigars are threats to national securities? we are funding a band of communist rebels off the coast of Florida by buying and smoking CCs. It is no different than buying dope from your neighbourhood gangs.

:hippie::der::spy:ound:


----------



## Stubby

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

Ut oh... I just placed an order yesterday from the article mention country.... Such a stupid law. The cold war is over!


----------



## Coop D

Is China still communist???


----------



## Mr. Slick

Coop D said:


> Is China still communist???


Yes and so are all the products at Wal Mart that Americans buy every day!!! :der:


----------



## smelvis

Mr. Slick said:


> Yes and so are all the products at Wal Mart that Americans buy every day!!! :der:


As well as most Craftsman tools at Sears and just about everything else


----------



## Habano

Coop D said:


> Is China still communist???


I believe there are roughly 3-4 countries that are communist that we trade with daily, yet for some reason we continue not to trade with Cuba.


----------



## Coop D

Mr. Slick said:


> Yes and so are all the products at Wal Mart that Americans buy every day!!! :der:





Starbuck said:


> I believe there are roughly 3-4 countries that are communist that we trade with daily, yet for some reason we continue not to trade with Cuba.





smelvis said:


> As well as most Craftsman tools at Sears and just about everything else


You would think we would have the same policy with all communist nations...

But then again we borrowed so much money from China. Maybe if Cuba had money to lend us we would drop the embargo


----------



## Barefoot

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I received an email today that my box has shipped. Stated 14 - 21 days as per norm.
Not a swiss co though.........


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

*This shows what a great site we are on.*

I was on another site and every thread that has info or video of the seizure in Chicago was locked for no furhter discussion..... thanks guys!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Starbuck said:


> I believe there are roughly 3-4 countries that are communist that we trade with daily, yet for some reason we continue not to trade with Cuba.


I don't know all the "intricacies" behind the lingering embargo, but I'm pretty sure it has little to nothing to do with Communism.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Coop D said:


> You would think we would have the same policy with all communist nations...
> 
> But then again we borrowed so much money from China. Maybe if Cuba had money to lend us we would drop the embargo


I mean $hit! there's no embargo on North Korea nor Iran. SO LAME!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> You would think we would have the same policy with all communist nations...
> 
> But then again we borrowed so much money from China. Maybe if Cuba had money to lend us we would drop the embargo


Only 5 left to my knowledge China, Cuba, North Korea Vietnam and Laos.


----------



## JGD

mvorbrodt said:


> I mean $hit! there's no embargo on North Korea nor Iran. SO LAME!


Ummm.... except the U.S. does have full embargos against North Korea and Iran....


----------



## smelvis

Coop D said:


> You would think we would have the same policy with all communist nations...
> 
> But then again we borrowed so much money from China. Maybe if Cuba had money to lend us we would drop the embargo


Scott they don't call us the peoples republic of America for no reason Bro! Only half kidding I LOVE my Country but hate my government.


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> I mean $hit! there's no embargo on North Korea nor Iran. SO LAME!


What have you been able to buy from North Korea lately?

North Korea



> Most forms of U.S. economic assistance, other than purely humanitarian assistance, are prohibited. North Korea does not enjoy "Normal Trade Relations" with the United States, so any goods manufactured in North Korea are subject to a higher tariff upon entry to the United States. At this time, goods of North Korean origin may not be imported into the United States either directly or through third countries, without prior notification to and approval from the Office of Foreign Assets Control.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Crap do I feel stupid now 
I guess, what I meant to say, is that EVERYONE knows about the embargo on Cuba, due to Cigars. Nobody gives a shit about N.K. rice or Iranian litter box sand.


----------



## JGD

mvorbrodt said:


> Crap do I feel stupid now
> I guess, what I meant to say, is that EVERYONE knows about the embargo on Cuba, due to Cigars. Nobody gives a shit about N.K. rice or Iranian litter box sand.


I understand what you mean. I will add to it by saying that I understand all the dangers that North Korea and Iran pose. However, what danger does Cuba pose currently? I guess there is the potential for another Cuban Missile Crisis scenario. But that only leads to the conclusion that it would be better for the U.S. to have Cuba as an ally due to their proximity.


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> Crap do I feel stupid now
> I guess, what I meant to say, is that EVERYONE knows about the embargo on Cuba, due to Cigars. Nobody gives a shit about N.K. rice or Iranian litter box sand.


So, imagine how the enforces of the embargo feel. They probably wanted to teach Cuba a lesson. It's not easy to teach someone a lesson when you're citizens are still throwing millions of dollars at them year after year. It's like one parent sending a kid to their room without dinner, and the other parent sneaking the kid some food. The embargo seems to be more of a thing of principle/pride now. Some shenanigans went on, and now neither side wants to concede. I remember reading about how Cuba started seizing private properties and businesses after the new government was established with Castro. The embargo followed soon after. Before Cubatobacco existed, most of the factories and brands were not created by Cubans. Ramon Allones, for example, was created, designed, and blended originally by the Spanish.


----------



## Coop D

Thread has taken a cool twist!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I rather agree with this authors opinion!

Or is this embargo even human?
" The answer is "no". The embargo on the island nation, only 144 km from Key West in Florida, has brought enormous hardship to the Cuban economy, society and its people. It has denied the 11 million Cubans of the opportunities to grow their country. It has taken away the necessary supply of food, clean water and medication from ordinary Cubans, women and children included. The embargo has not facilitated, but hindered economic growth in Cuba.
The US tries to justify its embargo as a punishment for the Cuban government. However, the appalling collateral damage inflicted upon the Cuban people can hardly be justified. It would be no exaggeration to call the embargo a humanitarian disaster.
The US has few allies on this issue. Every year since 1992, the UN General Assembly, which is meeting in New York this week, has condemned the US embargo as a violation of international law. Last year, 187 countries supported the vote. Only Israel and Palau backed the US."


Time to end it as i have said before if the current administration does one thing this should be it!


----------



## BigKev77

Finally heard from my usually prompt vendor. Should be receiving my refund Fri. I have to admit I am almost doubtful it will happen. The vendors are getting slammed by this. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Coop D

I hope the vendors are good about the refunds so they don't lose sales in the future when this is all squared away


----------



## Mutombo

Coop D said:


> I hope the vendors are good about the refunds so they don't lose sales in the future when this is all squared away


+1, I plan on more than making up for the loss in the future


----------



## havanajohn

I spoke to the Customer Service rep at my vendor, and asked for a refund until things cool down, and they said no problem.


----------



## Arnie

The political landscape has changed so much since the embargo was implemented that it is no longer relevant. HOWEVER, the Cuban-Americans in Florida are still pissed at Fidel and neither the Dems nor Repubs want to be the party to lift the embargo. Florida is just too important in a presidential election to risk angering the Cuban-Americans.

If anyone remembers the Cuban Missile Crisis back in the day, you recall how important the embargo was then. Cuba would have been used by the Soviets as a military base if war ever broke out between the USA and USSR. And it was touch and go for a while, I remember hearing it on the news every night as a kid. I also recall all the buildings that were marked "Fallout Shelter" when I was young, and the drills in school. 

Tony, I disagree with the author you quote. Communism itself is the real culprit behind Cuba's suffering. Communism cannot ever work because it runs counter to human nature, we have seen example after example. Suffering is the fruit of Communism.


----------



## Coop D

How are the vendors if say you got both the original and the reshipment seized???


----------



## gjcab09

One of these threads (I can't keep track anymore...lol) mentioned that a certain vendor would NOT ship more than 1 re-do, with the way things are, I've gotta believe that's close to SOP.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arnie said:


> The political landscape has changed so much since the embargo was implemented that it is no longer relevant. HOWEVER, the Cuban-Americans in Florida are still pissed at Fidel and neither the Dems nor Repubs want to be the party to lift the embargo. Florida is just too important in a presidential election to risk angering the Cuban-Americans.
> 
> If anyone remembers the Cuban Missile Crisis back in the day, you recall how important the embargo was then. Cuba would have been used by the Soviets as a military base if war ever broke out between the USA and USSR. And it was touch and go for a while, I remember hearing it on the news every night as a kid. I also recall all the buildings that were marked "Fallout Shelter" when I was young, and the drills in school.
> 
> Tony, I disagree with the author you quote. Communism itself is the real culprit behind Cuba's suffering. Communism cannot ever work because it runs counter to human nature, we have seen example after example. Suffering is the fruit of Communism.


I agree with your point Arnie and i remember the Fallout shelters Kennedy getting shot. The blockade bay of pigs my parents upset. The reason i liked the article is at what point are we cutting our noses to spite our faces. Communism is evil no doubt but we are better than that. We are Americans so should we end it for the sake of humanity. The commies don't give a shat about those people. By being the better man don't we show them how great America really is. Hopefully they adopt our better way of life. Communist influence is really to far away to hold on to Cuba after that. Its not like the Chinese and North Korea or Vietnam.


----------



## Arnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree with your point Arnie and i remember the Fallout shelters Kennedy getting shot. The blockade bay of pigs my parents upset. The reason i liked the article is at what point are we cutting our noses to spite our faces. Communism is evil no doubt but we are better than that. We are Americans so should we end it for the sake of humanity. The commies don't give a shat about those people. By being the better man don't we show them how great America really is. Hopefully they adopt our better way of life. Communist influence is really to far away to hold on to Cuba after that. Its not like the Chinese and North Korea or Vietnam.


I agree, it is time we let it go. But no President yet has had the political will to end it. And Congress won't either, so here we are.


----------



## gjcab09

Arnie said:


> I agree, it is time we let it go. But no President yet has had the political will to end it. *And Congress won't either*, so here we are.


If publicity about all the man-hours wasted confiscating and destroying _cigars_ causes an uproar with the American people in this economy, this might actually be the thing that gets Congress to act! People are sick of seeing government waste, and I've not met a politician yet who didn't want to keep his job. It could be a highly visible, and popular way of "cutting through the bureaucracy" while actually doing very little re: any re-election bid...excepting in FLA perhaps.


----------



## pomorider

The embargo will end when Cuba rennounce communism and have a democratic elected government. Cubans are also too proud to kowtow to the us. However, things may change if the cuban cigar companies cannot find a new way to sell their cigars to the us.


----------



## BigKev77

BigKev77 said:


> Finally heard from my usually prompt vendor. Should be receiving my refund Fri. I have to admit I am almost doubtful it will happen. The vendors are getting slammed by this. Fingers crossed.


I should add here that I have yet to receive a letter of seizure for my package. However, it was shipped Oct 15th so I would say with some certainty that it has been seized. This may be the reason for the delay in my refund their policy stated that after 45 days they will refund 54 days now(I think).

The funny thing is she said if I wanted to make an order of more cigars I should do it now because prices would be going up quite a bit in the following days. Now how do they expect to get them here?:der:


----------



## asmartbull

A buddy of mine is retired State Dept.....We were talking today about what is going on in customs.....
Talked about the embargo......He then went on to talk way over my head.
His words " way to complicated" to undo the embargo. The us would loose a lot of $$$$, and not get much in return.....He then went on to talk about farm subsities, trade agreement with other countries, ect......
The only that may change is loosening the travel restrictions....
The wild card is capitalism....if they embrase it, a Republican in the White House might seize the oppertunity . No way this administration is going to take on anything that has to do with Fl.....again, his words.

He also went on to say that home land is using this as an excuse to
hire more Gov employees.........Collective bargaining is also now on the table.....
Our cigars may be indirectly fueling future tax increase


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> A buddy of mine is retired State Dept.....We were talking today about what is going on in customs.....
> Talked about the embargo......He then went on to talk way over my head.
> His words " way to complicated" to undo the embargo. The us would loose a lot of $$$$, and not get much in return.....He then went on to talk about farm subsities, trade agreement with other countries, ect......
> The only that may change is loosening the travel restrictions....
> The wild card is capitalism....if they embrase it, a Republican in the White House might seize the oppertunity . No way this administration is going to take on anything that has to do with Fl.....again, his words.
> 
> He also went on to say that home land is using this as an excuse to
> hire more Gov employees.........Collective bargaining is also now on the table.....
> Our cigars may be indirectly fueling future tax increase


If those bastards unionize you will never get rid of them.
Once again your tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## Cletus

Arnie said:


> Communism cannot ever work because it runs counter to human nature, we have seen example after example.


"Indeed, it has been said that democracy is the worst form of government except all those other forms that have been tried from time to time." --Winston Churchill

"Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men." --John Dalberg-Acton

.


----------



## Frinkiac7

The embargo is about a lot more than cigars, seeing as that's what most of us (and Americans) want these days, a lot of folks forget about the big corn lobby and agribusiness. Before the embargo, Cuban sugar sweetened our diet. Now, it's high-fructose corn syrup that gets generous farm subsidies...they'll be damned if we do anything to decrease our reliance on corn-based sweeteners or possibly open up the door to easier sugar again. 

In other news, have heard other vendors describe the shippers out of this particular country that got flagged as "wiped out." I think everyone from every country is or will be freezing shipments to the U.S. for the time being. Even if this is "only" at O'Hare (have also heard JFK), I'm sure the buzz and memo will get around to all other points of entry. Customs won't want to pass up the sweet, sweet fruit of ever more cigar shipments.


----------



## Arnie

asmartbull said:


> He also went on to say that home land is using this as an excuse to
> hire more Gov employees.........Collective bargaining is also now on the table.....
> Our cigars may be indirectly fueling future tax increase


Great! More government employees we can't afford! Can't we learn from Greece, Spain, Ireland, Portugal, California???? Must we go down that same road? Are we that stupid?


----------



## mvorbrodt

Arnie said:


> Great! More government employees we can't afford! Can't we learn from Greece, Spain, Ireland, Portugal, California???? Must we go down that same road? Are we that stupid?


Agrrrr. Biting tongue yet again... :tape: :frusty:


----------



## Arnie

mvorbrodt said:


> Agrrrr. Biting tongue yet again... :tape: :frusty:


Don't hold back, Martin. You'll be verklempt and get agida. PM me if you want to blow off steam.


----------



## K Baz

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



thebayratt said:


> *This shows what a great site we are on.*
> 
> I was on another site and every thread that has info or video of the seizure in Chicago was locked for no furhter discussion..... thanks guys!


I don't think this should be locked however I think because we are in an open forum we should use caution - for your own piece of mind.

But really I an Canadian and am not to worried I just don't want you attracting any extra attention - this cigar importing thing is already though enough


----------



## gjcab09

Arnie said:


> Great! More government employees we can't afford! Can't we learn from Greece, Spain, Ireland, Portugal, California???? Must we go down that same road? Are we that stupid?


Putting it quite simply:

NO

yes

YES
:-|


----------



## mvorbrodt

gjcab09 said:


> Putting it quite simply:
> 
> NO
> 
> yes
> 
> YES
> :-|


+1


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I found out you will get the box, but it will be empty with a letter from customs


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



mrmikey32 said:


> I found out you will get the box, but it will be empty with a letter from customs


An empty box with a letter? Surely you jest. I have never heard such foolishness.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*



mrmikey32 said:


> I found out you will get the box, but it will be empty with a letter from customs


That would piss me off more than if they just kept the whole shipment!

Whats next, a picture of the customs agent setting flame to one of your sticks? Now that would be hilarious! :dizzy:

Jim


----------



## Zfog

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I can confirm the empty box from Customs with a letter and a handful of packing peanuts. Bogus, but at least it sounds like they will not be fining everyone that is ordering for personal consumption!:blabla:


----------



## Stubby

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

I was talking to my herf buddies about this yesterday. We were thinking since such a massive quantity were seized all at once there was somebody trying to set up some massive resale within the States.

I really don't think there is that many of us out there that know how to order them to account for 30,000 to 100,000 sticks. Heck, the average crowd at most of my cigar shops don't even know you can order online from places like CI and Famous.

Methinks there is a bad apple out there who is ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## sirxlaughs

There's an ominous statement in the latest Cigar Insider issue regarding the Chicago Border Patrol seizures. 


> The intended recipients of these Cuban cigars are "under
> investigation" but CBP would say no more


I hope it doesn't go beyond the confiscations, but people should stay alert just in case.


----------



## asmartbull

I read a similar article that said the same thing, but expanded to say that they were not concerned with 
purchases for individual consumption. They were concerned if a business was involved..


----------



## Shaz

It looks like business as usual if you go on the vendor's websites. Even the one that was down is up again.


----------



## mvorbrodt

sirxlaughs said:


> There's an ominous statement in the latest Cigar Insider issue regarding the Chicago Border Patrol seizures.
> 
> I hope it doesn't go beyond the confiscations, but people should stay alert just in case.


I've read elsewhere that repeat offenders are getting slapped with fines and first time offense letters are being mailed out. Lame! Sooooo Lame!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Shaz said:


> It looks like business as usual if you go on the vendor's websites. Even the one that was down is up again.


And they just told me they'll resume shipments to the US after XMass :dunno:


----------



## Shaz

mvorbrodt said:


> And they just told me they'll resume shipments to the US after XMass :dunno:


I wonder how they plan on getting the product the buyers? I guess unbanded and deboxed, but that's not what the websites say.
It'll be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Coop D

I hope no fines from this!!!


----------



## Coop D

*Re: 30,000 Cubans Seized*

that many is possible for the holidays. Also, a lot of CC smokers stock up this time of year with the sales going on

If it was for resale at a business or something, I am sure that Homeland would be paying a special visit to the offender


----------



## aea6574

mvorbrodt said:


> And they just told me they'll resume shipments to the US after XMass :dunno:


Well that could be good news, maybe they have a new plan for shipping? Somebody will figure it out, they always do as has been said here.

The wait.......


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

2 WORDS

Not Intact


----------



## mvorbrodt

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 2 WORDS
> 
> Not Intact


Whaaaaaa?
Green tape and letter for you too?
:hurt:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> I hope no fines from this!!!


They already said they are not going after the purchasers of the contraband!


----------



## Coop D

But I bought 300 boxes to give to everyone on here as christmas gifts... all Behikes as well!!!!


----------



## jaypulay

I really feel for you guys...


----------



## Frinkiac7

Although it sounds like a lot, 100,000 cigars is "only" 4,000 25-count standard boxes, which is a drop in the bucket compared to Habanos total production, and even to what Americans are estimated to buy of Cubans. Not at all surprising that this many sticks would be coming into these ports of entry, I don't see any kind of conspiracy in the mix. 

Also, I assume that the reason everything bottlenecked and so much was seized was because after packages were kicked of passenger planes, they had to go to cargo planes. It's much more efficient to ship in bulk, so that's what they did. Some articles note that entire pallets with nothing but CCs were found on cargo planes and confiscated. My guess is that they tried to consolidate their shipping because of the switch to cargo planes, and it backfired. Naturally, once Customs was on the lookout for CCs they just kept looking and stopping every package that came through. 

Again, I don't see any huge conspiracy or foul play on the part of some "bad apples" in the U.S. who "ruined it" for the rest of us. 100k cigars is a LOT, but again, not at all that many, even for Cubans consumed by Americans. It's totally believable that this was just the monthly traffic for O'Hare that they simply got wise to. Traffic probably elevated because of the holiday season, but I'm not at all shocked by the numbers.


----------



## eyesack

mvorbrodt said:


> Whaaaaaa?
> Green tape and letter for you too?
> :hurt:





GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 2 WORDS
> 
> Not Intact


No, he means the term given to cigars shipped bandless and boxless. Either that or he was just neutered.


----------



## havanajohn

eyesack said:


> No, he means the term given to cigars shipped bandless and boxless.


Nekked cigars!!!


----------



## bouncintiga

havanajohn said:


> Nekked cigars!!!


i want a beer and i wanna see somethin nekked.

and an end to this mail screening crap. i'll put up with body scanners and tsa fondling if i can have intact cc's again


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> i want a beer and i wanna see somethin nekked.
> 
> and an end to this mail screening crap. i'll put up with body scanners and tsa fondling if i can have intact cc's again


Agreed! Hey I wonder if Brian will let us hire nekked chick to roll cigars between her virgin thighs for us and then do the TSA thing on us for the herf... LOL! JK


----------



## marked

Frinkiac7 said:


> Although it sounds like a lot, 100,000 cigars is "only" 4,000 25-count standard boxes, which is a drop in the bucket compared to Habanos total production, and even to what Americans are estimated to buy of Cubans. Not at all surprising that this many sticks would be coming into these ports of entry, I don't see any kind of conspiracy in the mix.
> 
> Also, I assume that the reason everything bottlenecked and so much was seized was because after packages were kicked of passenger planes, they had to go to cargo planes. It's much more efficient to ship in bulk, so that's what they did. Some articles note that entire pallets with nothing but CCs were found on cargo planes and confiscated. My guess is that they tried to consolidate their shipping because of the switch to cargo planes, and it backfired. Naturally, once Customs was on the lookout for CCs they just kept looking and stopping every package that came through.
> 
> Again, I don't see any huge conspiracy or foul play on the part of some "bad apples" in the U.S. who "ruined it" for the rest of us. 100k cigars is a LOT, but again, not at all that many, even for Cubans consumed by Americans. It's totally believable that this was just the monthly traffic for O'Hare that they simply got wise to. Traffic probably elevated because of the holiday season, but I'm not at all shocked by the numbers.


According to the reports, however, that was the number seized in TWO WEEKS. That's 285 boxes per day. At ONE facility. It may be a drop in the bucket, but that sure seems like a buttload to me. I had no idea the number would be that high.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*How did post 452 to 456 get in on this conversation? Thought it was a fluke but it's an re: from another completely different post.

Things that make you go Hmmmmm.

and post 464.....*


----------



## TXsmoker

Perfecto Dave said:


> *How did post 452 to 456 get in on this conversation? Thought it was a fluke but it's an re: from another completely different post.
> 
> Things that make you go Hmmmmm.
> 
> and post 464.....*


They merged 2 threads. I think to get this out of the non-habano's section.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TXsmoker said:


> They merged 2 threads. I think to get this out of the non-habano's section.


*I just got on for the first time today......after reading a little farther I see that. Thanks for the heads up.

I was thinking wait a minute....this guy that just posted here has less than 10 posts and just signed up in Dec???????

Now I know............*


----------



## TXsmoker

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I just got on for the first time today......after reading a little farther I see that. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I was thinking wait a minute....this guy that just posted here has less than 10 posts and just signed up in Dec???????
> 
> Now I know............*


It confused me for a few as well. I guess he is getting reply notifications for a thread he cant see now.


----------



## Frinkiac7

James Suckling says that Habanos S.A. estimates that Americans consume 20 million Cubans a year, and that some other merchants will go as high as 50M a year in their estimates. 

Seems like people were losing their orders for more than two weeks, but if we assume that 100,000 seized cigars is just the result of two weeks' worth of flow, that's 200k a month. Disregard, for the rough purposes of this calculation, that it's the month before Christmas. 

200k/month x 12 months = 2.4 million cigars a year coming in this way, only about a tenth of what Americans are estimated to buy in a year. A lower estimate, but I'll take Habanos S.A.'s word on it. 

Any way we cut it, we sure smoke a sh**-ton of cigars. And that's to say nothing of NCs.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Frinkiac7 said:


> James Suckling says that Habanos S.A. estimates that Americans consume 20 million Cubans a year, and that some other merchants will go as high as 50M a year in their estimates.
> 
> Seems like people were losing their orders for more than two weeks, but if we assume that 100,000 seized cigars is just the result of two weeks' worth of flow, *that's 200k a month*. Disregard, for the rough purposes of this calculation, that it's the month before Christmas.
> 
> 200k/month x 12 months = 2.4 million cigars a year coming in this way, only about a tenth of what Americans are estimated to buy in a year. A lower estimate, but I'll take Habanos S.A.'s word on it.
> 
> Any way we cut it, we sure smoke a sh**-ton of cigars. And that's to say nothing of NCs.


Through *ONE* port of entry. Add to that NYC. Miami. Boston. Philadelphia. And other major cities with direct commercial airline connections between Major Swiss cities and the US, and you got yourself a 10 fold on your number? Maybe more?

I really think all this will blow over next year. There's no way all those packages can be inspected...


----------



## Frinkiac7

mvorbrodt said:


> Through *ONE* port of entry. Add to that NYC. Miami. Boston. Philadelphia. And other major cities with direct commercial airline connections between Major Swiss cities and the US, and you got yourself a 10 fold on your number? Maybe more?
> 
> I really think all this will blow over next year. There's no way all those packages can be inspected...


Agreed. More ports of entry, at least through the major ones on each coast, take into account people buying abroad and smoking them and/or bringing them in via luggage. I absolutely believe the 20M number, if it's not higher.

I actually have a quiet confidence in vendors that they'll figure something out. No way in hell they're going to take this lying down and let all of that business dry up without a fight. They're clever, hell, they're SWISS for pete's sake...they're really good at making money! :lol:

I for one think that if/when things do turn around, it might behoove us a little to NOT publicly discuss shipping details, to an even lesser extent that the rules already dictate. If the feds really are onto "websites where people brag about contraband," we shouldn't give the seizure Nazi's any extra help.


----------



## marked

I guess the Swiss didn't think this whole thing through when they had to start shipping on cargo planes. One article I read said that cigars were arriving in pallet loads, because the vendors were grouping shipments together (probably to save on higher shipping costs). An agent opens one package and it proves to be illegal cigars...then looks back at the pallet and they all have the same packaging...it was like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## eyesack

Frinkiac7 said:


> Agreed. More ports of entry, at least through the major ones on each coast, take into account people buying abroad and smoking them and/or bringing them in via luggage. I absolutely believe the 20M number, if it's not higher.
> 
> I actually have a quiet confidence in vendors that they'll figure something out. No way in hell they're going to take this lying down and let all of that business dry up without a fight. They're clever, hell, they're SWISS for pete's sake...they're really good at making money! :lol:
> 
> *I for one think that if/when things do turn around, it might behoove us a little to NOT publicly discuss shipping details, to an even lesser extent that the rules already dictate. If the feds really are onto "websites where people brag about contraband," we shouldn't give the seizure Nazi's any extra help.*


This. ^:amen:


----------



## jedipastor

Though I think it will blow over as well, if so that will be due to lack of funding. The time it takes to open all those packages is incredible, which means a lot of money (stimulus money?). Fee's for embargoed goods and tarrifs on incoming merchandise could offset some of those costs, but the end result would still be hundreds of millions of dollars needed to keep up that level of scrutiny. 

Even so, there are some countries (like Japan) who always open all international packages ... period. There is no reason other than $$$ that the US wouldn't go the same route.


----------



## JGD

It will be interesting to see the long term effects of this. A popular marketplace for cigars where people often sell Cubans that they already own has had a lot less sales of Cubans in the past week than before. I'm guessing that it is because people are worried about not being able to get their hands on them as easilly through vendors.


----------



## havanajohn

JGD said:


> It will be interesting to see the long term effects of this. A popular marketplace for cigars where people often sell Cubans that they already own has had a lot less sales of Cubans in the past week than before. I'm guessing that it is because people are worried about not being able to get their hands on them as easilly through vendors.


I have noticed it too. Is cargo on ships examined in the same way? Maybe vacuum packing will work for boat cargo...


----------



## LosingSleep

Vendor isn't backing my replacement shipment. I guess that I understand their point of view, but sucks for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## pomorider

With the Homeland cracking down on CC, would you guys be smoking more NCs just to save your CC for that special occasion? If so, I wonder would NC companies be the benefactors of this crack down??

This is only my theory, I won't be surprised if the NC companies are behind this recent crack down. They probably believe that it will increase their sale and perhaps increase their market. 20 millions cc are lots of cigars and it is not something that the legal companies can ignore.


----------



## LosingSleep

pomorider said:


> With the Homeland cracking down on CC, would you guys be smoking more NCs just to save your CC for that special occasion? If so, I wonder would NC companies be the benefactors of this crack down??
> 
> This is only my theory, I won't be surprised if the NC companies are behind this recent crack down. They probably believe that it will increase their sale and perhaps increase their market. 20 millions cc are lots of cigars and it is not something that the legal companies can ignore.


It has nothing to do with NC companies. Just a product of our heightened customs scrutiny.


----------



## Coop D

This is turning into another JFK conspiracy....


----------



## mvorbrodt

pomorider said:


> With the Homeland cracking down on CC, would you guys be smoking more NCs just to save your CC for that special occasion? If so, I wonder would NC companies be the benefactors of this crack down??
> 
> This is only my theory, I won't be surprised if the NC companies are behind this recent crack down. They probably believe that it will increase their sale and perhaps increase their market. 20 millions cc are lots of cigars and it is not something that the legal companies can ignore.


I thought about it...
...probably will get some AVOs, Davidoffs, Ashtons, and few other brands to suck on. But I'm not there yet. Vendors seem to all think this will blow over, so right now it's wait and see. But I certainly smoke less CCs now, in part due to the incident, and in part due to 2nd baby at home 

Here's what I think will happen: screening all packages is unsustainable. Period! Look at all the packages sitting in warehouse YET to be opened and checked. Look at the massive delay between normal shipping times and the delayed empty boxes with envelopes in them. I've been told by someone who knows that the technology is moving toward bulk scanning devices, that can scan for dangerous substances a container at a time. Plus I've also been told that cargo planes get far less scanning than the stuff traveling on passenger planes (20% of all incoming cargo gets scanned according to a VERY GOOD source). SO CLEARLY cigars slipped by the scanners unnoticed, aka didn't show up as dangerous, even though mail/cigars traveled on commercial planes and were scrutinized more. It's all the extra man power that caused issues, and the fact that ALL those cigars were probably crammed in one container. Like someone here said, it was like shooting fish in a barrel.

:2 :bolt:


----------



## eyesack

LosingSleep said:


> It has nothing to do with NC companies. Just a product of our heightened customs scrutiny.


He was theorizing that because of all of peoples' seized goods, would people go back to buying more NC's domestically to fulfill their cigar purchasing needs.

I did do a bunch of spending on NC's last night, first time in many, many, many, many months. I'd say your theory may hold. arty: Don't forget guys, there ARE many great NC's out there...

...Oh who am I kidding?!?! :sad:


----------



## asmartbull

eyesack said:


> He was theorizing that because of all of peoples' seized goods, would people go back to buying more NC's domestically to fulfill their cigar purchasing needs.
> 
> I did do a bunch of spending on NC's last night, first time in many, many, many, many months. I'd say your theory may hold. arty: Don't forget guys, there ARE many great NC's out there...
> 
> ...Oh who am I kidding?!?! :sad:


Now I get it,,,,,you were just kidding....


----------



## Shaz

So, at this point, has anyone successfully recieved anything over the past two to three weeks? Have any parcels been getting through at all during this whole mess. I find it hard to believe that they are currently having 100% success rate.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Shaz said:


> So, at this point, has anyone successfully recieved anything over the past two to three weeks? Have any parcels been getting through at all during this whole mess. I find it hard to believe that they are currently having 100% success rate.


I'll let you know soon 
Test order shipped from you-know-where and another is soon to follow from elsewhere


----------



## Mutombo

Shaz said:


> So, at this point, has anyone successfully recieved anything over the past two to three weeks? Have any parcels been getting through at all during this whole mess. I find it hard to believe that they are currently having 100% success rate.


I just passed three weeks in transit with no sign of anything. Not looking good...


----------



## Max_Power

Shaz said:


> So, at this point, has anyone successfully recieved anything over the past two to three weeks? Have any parcels been getting through at all during this whole mess. I find it hard to believe that they are currently having 100% success rate.


It took over 2 weeks, but a small shipment made it. 14 cigars, no boxes.


----------



## Coop D

Max_Power said:


> It took over 2 weeks, but a small shipment made it. 14 cigars, no boxes.


:rockon:


----------



## TXsmoker

Checked my shipping confirmation just now. Mine just left Chicago. I bet I got pinched.


----------



## pomorider

:rockon: Glad to see that one brother got his shipment.



Max_Power said:


> It took over 2 weeks, but a small shipment made it. 14 cigars, no boxes.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Max_Power said:


> It took over 2 weeks, but a small shipment made it. 14 cigars, no boxes.


*Curious....how much do you think 14 sticks weighed?*


----------



## Coop D

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Curious....how much do you think 14 sticks weighed?*


if a stick weighs 1oz, then he may of made it without packing material and so fourth. I would think it would be over 16oz cut.


----------



## Max_Power

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Curious....how much do you think 14 sticks weighed?*


Wild guess would be 7 oz. Going on robustos averaging around 13 grams.

No idea what the box weighs, probably around the same.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Interesting....thanks

I'm going to get my scales out out and start weighing some stuff.....*


----------



## Perfecto Dave

...........
total miscalculation....


I just checked a BRC and it comes in @ 10.5g on my triple beam.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Coop D said:


> if a stick weighs 1oz, then he may of made it without packing material and so fourth. I would think it would be over 16oz cut.


*Where did you get the 16oz cut?

is that cut off to fly passenger safely?*


----------



## mvorbrodt

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Where did you get the 16oz cut?*


New TSA rules.
Edit to add: TSA governs commercial passenger flights to and from USA. They no longer allow any parcel over 16oz to be shipped on passenger flights.
Edit to add 2: You remember, because of the printer toner bomb terrorist a$$hole.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

mvorbrodt said:


> New TSA rules.


*I remember reading something about it, but where was it?
Is that what the cut off is to fly the way they used to fly?*


----------



## Perfecto Dave

mvorbrodt said:


> New TSA rules.
> Edit to add: TSA governs commercial passenger flights to and from USA. They no longer allow any parcel over 16oz to be shipped on passenger flights.
> Edit to add 2: You remember, because of the printer toner bomb terrorist a$$hole.


*OK....1lb cut off...........thanks.*


----------



## mvorbrodt

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I remember reading something about it, but where was it?
> Is that what the cut off is to fly the way they used to fly?*


Yes exactly. Parcels over 16oz have to go on cargo planes now, not commercial passenger flights along with yours and mine luggage.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*BRC = 10.5g
13 x 10.5 = 136.5 / 28.35 = 4.81oz
16 - 4.81 = 11.19oz packing

possibilities...*op2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

"Robustos..average weight"

11.66 g each..

25 = 291.5 g

.6425 lb

10.28 oz


----------



## Coop D

We have a bunch of math genius's on here!!!!

Don't forget packing material's, and the box or bag they go in for total weight


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Robustos..average weight..
> 
> 11.66 g each..
> 
> 25 = 291.5 g
> 
> or .6425 lb
> 
> or 10.28 oz...


This does not look good.
So they'll be shipped effectively in soft packaging more exposed and more likely to get damaged. Multiple box orders will have to go out as multiple packages.

I think what needs to happen is greater chocolate to cigar ratio


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> "Robustos..average weight"
> 
> 11.66 g each..
> 
> 25 = 291.5 g
> 
> .6425 lb
> 
> 10.28 oz


*
Ha......our calculators were getting pounded at the same time!

25 x 10.5 = 262.5 / 28.35 = 9.26oz + 3.85 (small cardbox) = 13.11 leaves 2.89 for a little bubble wrap.
*


----------



## Coop D

I hope that would work!!!!


----------



## mike91LX

so theoreticly id be fine with ordering one 10ct box at a time right?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*The box I weighed is plenty big enough and strong enough to host 25 BRC with plenty of room for a little packing stuffing. Worst case.....may have to break the bigger sticks in half before ship!

Not that way you goof ball......half as in 12 and 13.:mmph:*


----------



## woodted

What is the shipping cost for a less than 1 lb. package from over there?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

woodted said:


> What is the shipping cost for a less than 1 lb. package from over there?


*Couldn't say.........ship has always been included.*


----------



## Coop D

I have a feeling we may start to find out how much shipping is


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There's no reason why any 10/25 box of cigars shipped in two packages shouldn't make it. Cigars first bands boxes later, now lets all just keep posting. So some gov't a-hole gets a whiff and lowers the size of the package to 8 ozs:eyebrows:mg:op2:


----------



## Frinkiac7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There's no reason why any 10/25 box of cigars shipped in two packages shouldn't make it. Cigars first bands boxes later, now lets all just keep posting. So some gov't a-hole gets a whiff and lowers the size of the package to 8 ozs:eyebrows:mg:op2:


LOL you're right Tony. Hush-hush guys!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I'm writing the PMG right now and putting in a suggestion.:whip:*


----------



## Mante

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I'm writing the PMG right now and putting in a suggestion.:whip:*


I already did that over 3 months ago, thats how all this came about. My Govt spy was just waiting to get access to this habanos section to go into action. :spy::spy::spy::rofl::r


----------



## rob51461

Tashaz said:


> I already did that over 3 months ago, thats how all this came about. My Govt spy was just waiting to get access to this habanos section to go into action. :spy::spy::spy::rofl::r


Thanks for blowing my cover :spy: now Im:rip: are you a Wikileak Rep??mg: Im putting in a :cell: to my supervisor now :help:


----------



## Mante

rob51461 said:


> Thanks for blowing my cover :spy: now Im:rip: are you a Wikileak Rep??mg: Im putting in a :cell: to my supervisor now :help:


No I dont work for Assange. I go under the hive name of Anon. LMAO. Wish I was that smart.:rockon::smile:


----------



## Coop D

Tashaz said:


> No I dont work for Assange. I go under the hive name of Anon. LMAO. Wish I was that smart.:rockon::smile:


Ass for short....:kiss:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frinkiac7 said:


> LOL you're right Tony. Hush-hush guys!





Perfecto Dave said:


> *I'm writing the PMG right now and putting in a suggestion.:whip:*


To late i wrote them before posting!
:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Think about it the rat is always the one you least expect.mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> To late i wrote them before posting!
> 
> Think about it the rat is always the one you least expect.mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


*And always seems to have an endless supply of gameroom cash....mg:*

On a more serious note......Ahhh forget it, I've never been serious in my life!:bored:


----------



## Habano

To bring a little joy to this thread and brighten the mood a little, I thought I would say that a box arrived for me today. That's all I'm saying, nothing more.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Starbuck said:


> To bring a little joy to this thread and brighten the mood a little, I thought I would say that a box arrived for me today. That's all I'm saying, nothing more.


*full of joy or MT?*


----------



## eyesack

Tashaz said:


> No I dont work for Assange. I go under the hive name of Anon. LMAO. Wish I was that smart.:rockon::smile:


Haha do you even know what all that means what you just said? I wouldn't be surprised if you, out of anyone else on here, knows what the hive was and what anon comes from...

:rockon:


----------



## Habano

Perfecto Dave said:


> *full of joy or MT?*


I would have to say full of joy. It was a good day indeed!

:rockon:


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> Haha do you even know what all that means what you just said? I wouldn't be surprised if you, out of anyone else on here, knows what the hive was and what anon comes from...
> 
> :rockon:


Yeah I knew what I posted. I'm surprised no one else picked up on it though. LMAO. DDOS anyone?:typing::spy:



> There are some things money can't buy. For Everything else there is <ping timeout>


----------



## marked

Starbuck said:


> To bring a little joy to this thread and brighten the mood a little, I thought I would say that a box arrived for me today. That's all I'm saying, nothing more.


Nice! :rockon: I bet that was a shock after everything that's happened, eh?


----------



## Mhouser7

Shaz said:


> So, at this point, has anyone successfully recieved anything over the past two to three weeks? Have any parcels been getting through at all during this whole mess. I find it hard to believe that they are currently having 100% success rate.


I'm 2 weeks late on a box, as as of today I found out that my neighbor ordered me a box for Christmas and it is over a week late also.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I got a letter in the mail today, not sure if it was for the box that already showed up with a letter inside or if it might have been for the replacement order that was suppose to be on its way.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Son Of Thor said:


> I got a letter in the mail today, not sure if it was for the box that already showed up with a letter inside or if it might have been for the replacement order that was suppose to be on its way.


----------



## Herf N Turf

"Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take, I'll be watching you" - Gordon Sumner, The Police, BIG BROTHER! 1984

Ye, who fail to see the tidal wave of control at your doors, will surely be consumed by its froth. -me

They got you with credit cards. Will you submit to having a chip inserted into the web of your left hands? After all, wouldn't that be SO convenient? All you have to do is wave your hand at the check-out stand, and you're out. No hassle. No waiting.

However, if you dissent, all they have to do is to turn off... your chip.

Think about it. Think long and hard about it.


It's coming.


----------



## smelvis

Herf N Turf said:


> However, if you dissent, all they have to do is to turn off... your chip.
> 
> Think about it. Think long and hard about it.
> 
> It's coming.


That is a very True and scary thought!! Not Kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frinkiac7

You guys are nuts lol...Isaac and Warren, I heard they liek Mudkips. That's actually kind of scary, lol.


----------



## Mante

Frinkiac7 said:


> You guys are nuts lol...Isaac and Warren, I heard they liek Mudkips. That's actually kind of scary, lol.











LMAO.

Yeah, yeah, I know, :focus::mmph:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Herf N Turf said:


> "Every breath you take and every move you make
> Every bond you break
> Every step you take, I'll be watching you" - Gordon Sumner, The Police, BIG BROTHER! 1984
> 
> Ye, who fail to see the tidal wave of control at your doors, will surely be consumed by its froth. -me
> 
> They got you with credit cards. Will you submit to having a chip inserted into the web of your left hands? After all, wouldn't that be SO convenient? All you have to do is wave your hand at the check-out stand, and you're out. No hassle. No waiting.
> 
> However, if you dissent, all they have to do is to turn off... your chip.
> 
> Think about it. Think long and hard about it.
> 
> It's coming.


*Great song............scary too!
Real scary.
They're already putting chips in your passports and I've got my dogs chipped.
Next up.................ainkiller:
Buy guns and cigars.........you're gonna need them.*
:focus:


----------



## CraigJS

If we have had any effect at all on the gov crack down then we are our own worse enemy.
Lets get back to what we enjoy about CC rather then harp on what's going on. It's like a mudslide, not much you can do about it except get out of the way... It'll stop when it's energy is gone.


"Send lawyers,guns,and money, dad get me out of this" (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Mante

CraigJS said:


> If we have had any effect at all on the gov crack down then we are our own worse enemy.
> Lets get back to what we enjoy about CC rather then harp on what's going on. It's like a mudslide, not much you can do about it except get out of the way... It'll stop when it's energy is gone.


But I cant help myself, since Cubans are legal here. Harp anyone? Maybe a Fiddle?:rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Great song............scary too!
> Real scary.
> They're already putting chips in your passports and I've got my dogs chipped.
> Next up.................ainkiller:
> Buy guns and cigars.........you're gonna need them.*
> :focus:


They have been chipping children for years. So are you really surprised?:hmm:


----------



## gjcab09

Tashaz said:


> But I cant help myself, since Cubans are legal here. Harp anyone?* Maybe a Fiddle?*:rofl:


:rofl:

or some salt? lol!


----------



## Mante

gjcab09 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> or some salt? lol!


Nup, no salt here.......much!








:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mr. Slick

I know this was discussed yesterday but I figured I would add:

My weekly C-bid order shipped out last night. It contains two fivers and three singles. With packing material and box it's official ups weigh in was .80 lbs. :cheeky:


----------



## Habano

I probably shouldn't do this, but I thought I would cheer everyone up....


----------



## mvorbrodt

Starbuck,
You're a good man!


----------



## Mutombo

^^Nice work, good to see someone is getting their sticks.


----------



## Rodeo

Congrats man, beautiful!


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> I probably shouldn't do this, but I thought I would cheer everyone up....


Love Cigar ****...


----------



## cigar loco

Well Feliz Navidad to you sir !!!!! out:


----------



## Mutombo

When did those Behikes ship? You can PM if you want.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They have been chipping children for years. So are you really surprised?:hmm:


*When I was young and dumb, I was easily and overly surprised at a lot of things. Now that I'm much older and not a whole lot smarter, not much surprises me at all!* :faint:


----------



## tpharkman

It sounds like they can chip everything...now I only wish they could chip all they money they've been spending so I can actually see where it goes.

Forgive me for not posting about the original context of the post--I smoked a nc cigar last night and I haven't been the same since.:banana:


----------



## Habano

Mutombo said:


> When did those Behikes ship? You can PM if you want.


They were shipped on Tuesday, November 23rd and they arrived yesterday afternoon.


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> They were shipped on Tuesday, November 23rd and they arrived yesterday afternoon.


With your luck, you should buy a lottery ticket...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

asmartbull said:


> With your luck, you should buy a lottery ticket...


*I think he already did......and it paid!*


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> With your luck, you should buy a lottery ticket...


Haha. Well let's just say I am glad they showed up yesterday, because a very important package had to go out today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> *When I was young and dumb, I was easily and overly surprised at a lot of things. Now that I'm much older and not a whole lot smarter, not much surprises me at all!* :faint:


Well said nothing surprise me anymore except what people do to each other!:faint:


----------



## mvorbrodt

US cable: Cuba to be insolvent within 2-3 years - Yahoo! News

:-/



> HAVANA - A newly released confidential U.S. diplomatic cable predicted Cuba's economic situation could become "fatal" within two to three years, and detailed concerns from other countries' diplomats - including China - that the communist-run country has been slow to adopt reforms.
> The cable was written in February, months before Cuban President Raul Castro announced a major revamp of the island's economy, laying out plans to fire a half-million state workers and open up the island to expanded forms of private enterprise.
> The cable, sent by the U.S. Interests Section in Havana, which Washington maintains instead of an embassy, was released Friday by WikiLeaks. It was apparently written by America's chief diplomat on the island, Jonathan Farrar.
> There was no immediate reaction from the Cuban government, but the cable's release is not likely to help improve U.S.-Cuban relations already strained by the long detention of an American contractor on suspicion of spying - not to mention 50 years of Cold War animus.
> It details a breakfast meeting held by the Interests Section's chief economic officer with diplomats from some of Cuba's main trading partners, including China, Spain, Canada, Brazil and Italy, as well as France and Japan, both of which are among the island's top creditors.
> "All diplomats agreed that Cuba could survive this year without substantial policy changes, but the financial situation could become fatal within 2-3 years," the cable said, adding that Italian diplomats cited sources within the Cuban government as predicting that the island "would become insolvent as early as 2011."
> Even the Chinese diplomat expressed what the cable referred to as "visible exasperation." It said the Chinese were particularly annoyed by Cuba's insistence on retaining majority control of any joint venture.
> "No matter whether a foreign business invests $10 million or $100 million, the GOC's (Government of Cuba's) investment will always add up to 51%," the cable quoted the unidentified Chinese commercial counselor as saying.
> The Chinese also complained about problems getting loans repaid, and in particular a Cuban request to extend from one year to four years the amount of time it has to repay credit.
> It is no secret that Cuba's financial situation is increasingly dire. Raul Castro has warned that the state can no longer afford to subsidize nearly all forms of Cuban life. The government provides free health care and education, and nearly free transportation, housing and utilities. All Cubans also receive a ration book that provides them with some basic food, though not enough to live on.
> Most islanders work for just $20 a month in a state-dominated economic system riddled with inefficiency.
> Yet the country has survived the collapse of the Soviet Union, which caused the near-failure of its economy, as well as a 48-year U.S. trade embargo, the retirement of revolutionary leader Fidel Castro in 2006 and countless other bumps along the way.
> And the cable's confidence that the government would not enact economic reforms did not pan out. The reforms announced by Raul Castro in September are considered the most significant in a generation. Still, it is unclear if they will be enough to save the island's perennially weak economy.
> The cable said Cuba's attempts at agricultural and other reform up to that point had been ineffective, and said more changes were unlikely. It said the country seemed determined to give the more control over state-run businesses to the military, and particularly Agriculture Minister Ulises Rosales del Toro, whom the cable described as Raul Castro's most trusted general.
> The cable said the situation would worsen dramatically should there be economic or political problems involving Cuba's top ally, Venezuela, which the dispatch said was "increasingly unstable." It quoted the French diplomat at the meeting as saying Hugo Chavez's country "is in flames" and "a source of serious concern for Cuba."
> Cuba receives billions of dollars worth of oil a year from Venezuela at greatly subsidized prices in exchange for the services of Cuban doctors and other help.
> "There is little prospect of economic reform in 2010 despite an economic crisis that is expected to get even worse for Cuba in the next few years," the cable said, citing Cuba experts. It closed with a scathing criticism of the leadership of a government ruled by aging brothers Fidel and Raul Castro since they overthrew dictator Fulgencio Batista in 1959.
> The government's "direction and leadership remains muddled and unclear, in great measure because its leaders are paralyzed by fear that reforms will loosen the tight grip on power that they have held for over 50 years," it said.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Interesting post Martin i wouldn't be to worried about it though . One seems to pop up every decade or so. I remember the old ones that used to say. "With the embargo in place Fidel Castro's government won't last 5 years"
That 5 years has passed 10 times over.:boohoo:


----------



## Coop D

Can you let us know how much that box of the 54's weighs???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now go get your clown suit!
Or maybe your shine box! LOL


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now go get your clown suit!
> Or maybe your shine box! LOL
> YouTube - Go Get Your Shinebox


awesome when they kill him!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Coop D said:


> Can you let us know how much that box of the 54's weighs???


*
Wild guess.......over 16. The mt boxes I weighed were close to or over 16 by themselves.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In the months to come I'll bet you will see loads of 3-5packs offered and separate prices for shipping. I personally will go naked on boxes.
:washing:layball:hwell:


----------



## Coop D

Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> Wild guess.......over 16. The mt boxes I weighed were close to or over 16 by themselves.*


Well I guess that gives a ton of people waiting hope that theirs will also arrive


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In the months to come I'll bet you will see loads of 3-5packs offered and separate prices for shipping. I personally will go naked on boxes.
> :washing:layball:hwell:


Naked like your avatars!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Coop D said:


> Naked like your avatars!!!


*
NO clowns, please!:arrow: :hand:* 
eep:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> Naked like your avatars!!!





Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> NO clowns, please!:arrow: :hand:*
> eep:


Now how about a naked female clown.:ask::smoke2::dance:hwell:
:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


----------



## Coop D

Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> NO clowns, please!:arrow: :hand:*
> eep:


I know it scares you... But Tony loves it and was missing it:baby:, so had to change it back for him!


----------



## marked

Coop D said:


> I know it scares you... But Tony loves it and was missing it:baby:, so had to change it back for him!


The first time I saw it move, it freaked me out. I hadn't noticed it before because the loop is so long on the animation that I was usually past your post by the time it did it. And when it happened, it was so fast, I was like...did I just see that..wtf??


----------



## Habano

Coop D said:


> Can you let us know how much that box of the 54's weighs???


No idea as I don't have a scale here at the office...lol. But yeah it easily weights over one pound with the total packaging. My guess would be closer to 2-2.5 total weight with everything. The Behike boxes are pretty heavy.


----------



## Coop D

Anyone get any other letters from the Gov about there orders getting grabbed?


----------



## marked

Starbuck said:


> No idea as I don't have a scale here at the office...lol. But yeah it easily weights over one pound with the total packaging. My guess would be closer to 2-2.5 total weight with everything. The Behike boxes are pretty heavy.


When I saw the pictures of what you received, I envisioned some customs guy who had a fondness for cigars doing the inspection, having pity on you, packing it back up and sending it on. :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> Anyone get any other letters from the Gov about there orders getting grabbed?


Yes i got a 3 page letter i may have to take it on the lamb!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:
:car::car::car:


----------



## tpharkman

I just got pulled over by a State Trooper and no black helicopters followed. Word of my international hijinx must not have made it to all law enforcement agencies yet.

Of course I have been hiding in the :emptybath: for weeks.

No I have not gotten a follow up letter. I am looking for it and I imagine it will come sometime over the next three months to two years.


----------



## TXsmoker

I got my empty box today. They must be getting so many that they are running out of green tape. Just a little square holding my box shut.


----------



## Coop D

tpharkman said:


> No I have not gotten a follow up letter. I am looking for it and I imagine it will come sometime over the next three months to two years.


I think they have to have it to you by 30 days from the time they grabbed your "Package" (Sounds dirty doesnt it!!!!)


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now how about a naked female clown.:ask::smoke2::dance:hwell:
> :heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:


*
Reminds me of an old friend I once used...I mean had....I mean used to know of......kinky and scary!:fear:

OK.............:focus: now!*


----------



## Son Of Thor

Coop D said:


> Anyone get any other letters from the Gov about there orders getting grabbed?


I got my letter yesterday


----------



## Coop D

Son Of Thor said:


> I got my letter yesterday


Not the letter in the box, a seperate letter about 3 pages long


----------



## mvorbrodt

Coop D said:


> Not the letter in the box, a seperate letter about 3 pages long


Wait what?


----------



## Son Of Thor

Coop D said:


> Not the letter in the box, a seperate letter about 3 pages long


Yeah


----------



## mvorbrodt

Son Of Thor said:


> Yeah


Is that for being super naughty?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> Not the letter in the box, a seperate letter about 3 pages long





mvorbrodt said:


> Wait what?





Son Of Thor said:


> Yeah


The only letter i got was the one they put in the box after they pinched my shorts!:smoke2:


----------



## Mhouser7

I just got my empty bag with the green tape and letter inside!

Looks like I better get a couple more boxes of Padron's to hold me over till we figure out something.


----------



## Coop D

I think this may be an official letter. i won't know until I get home from work tonight to read it over


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I don't like it if for no other reason it shows me that they kept a record. How else could they send the follow up letter. If as they say they intended not to bother anyone further. Why are theyhwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't like it if for no other reason it shows me that they kept a record. How else could they send the follow up letter. If as they say they intended not to bother anyone further. Why are theyhwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:


Yeah I agree with that...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Yeah I agree with that...


Jeez Cory i am sorry i went to bump you and i messed up it deducted. I don;t know how that happened, I will fix it as soon as it lets me gonna start a thread maybe some brothers will help me out.


----------



## Batista30

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez Cory i am sorry i went to bump you and i messed up it deducted. I don;t know how that happened, I will fix it as soon as it lets me gonna start a thread maybe some brothers will help me out.


Cory bumped.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Batista30 said:


> Cory bumped.


Thank you bro i don't know how i did that.
I got ya as soon as i can i am bumped out for the day.:smoke2:


----------



## Coop D

Batista30 said:


> Cory bumped.


X2!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Coop got Ya!


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't like it if for no other reason it shows me that they kept a record. How else could they send the follow up letter. If as they say they intended not to bother anyone further. Why are theyhwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:


I knew they would be keeping records. All they said on the TV report was they had better things to do then go after all the people ordering cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> I knew they would be keeping records. All they said on the TV report was they had better things to do then go after all the people ordering cigars.


Say one thing do another that's Govt our tax dollars hard at work. I really hope i am wrong about this and they leave everyone alone. They ruined everyone's Christmas isn't that enough!


----------



## Coop D

Ruined mine and my friends who smoke with me. Guess we'll have to smoke NC's for a Christmas day smoke now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> Ruined mine and my friends who smoke with me. Guess we'll have to smoke NC's for a Christmas day smoke now


Smoke one of those LGC they are sweet 3 years old in January.
They have a citrus twang that is outstanding,


----------



## tpharkman

X3 bump for Corey. 

I don't know about the rest of you but the photocopied form letter that came in my original "green tape and light box" had a form number at the bottom entitled case number.

My case number is 2011-3901-101390-01 so I already had a case number before the story was ever reported on the news channels in Chicago. I could be wrong but the 30 day letter that folks should start receiving soon is simply a "formal" notice of seizure, often referred to as an intent to forfeit. I don't think it's language is prosecutory but you can probably be guaranteed that there is record somewhere of who you are as well as a reference to this incident.

I would equate our status to elementary kids in school. So far our names are probably all on a chalkboard (database) and it is up to us to see how many checkmarks get placed by our name in the future. It all comes down to how many we are willing to risk getting placed behind our name and the potential levels of consequences that come with each mark.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Thad i got ya!
I don't care about the data base i just hope OFAC doesn't jump in again been there done that. Govt is broke that's a great way for them to earn revenue bastages.


----------



## Domino68

What do these 1-page and 3-page letters actually say?


----------



## mvorbrodt

Domino68 said:


> What do these 1-page and 3-page letters actually say?


op2:


----------



## gjcab09

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't like it if for no other reason it shows me that they kept a record. How else could they send the follow up letter. If as they say they intended not to bother anyone further. Why are theyhwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:


Oh Tony, Tony, Tony...when are you kids going to learn?...

OK, repeat after me one last time....

*"The government will lie to me...the government will lie to me...the government will lie to me..."
*


----------



## BigKev77

Gave him a little bump.

I am with you on this Tony. I don't like the idea of them keeping our info. Makes me pretty nervous I have to say.


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez Cory i am sorry i went to bump you and i messed up it deducted. I don;t know how that happened, I will fix it as soon as it lets me gonna start a thread maybe some brothers will help me out.


Done!


----------



## Habano

Man this thread just keeps getting more interesting everyday. This may be one for the records here at Puff. Every time I read this thread, there's at least 15 members reading it as well.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> I don't like the idea of them keeping our info. Makes me pretty nervous I have to say.


*
Dammit...I don't want to go back into the WPP again!
I have a hard time answering to the name I have now.:noidea:*


----------



## Frinkiac7

Gov't keeps records of everything, such is the nature of monstrous bureaucracy. Having seen many times how woefully inefficient it all is, I wouldn't worry about it. They'll keep their records, but overwhelming odds are they won't prosecute, as they said. It's one thing to get all of your Customs guys working overtime already to seize Cubans, it's another to waste resources and do anything more about it. They've gotta "stop those terrorists," remember, guys?

I didn't have any orders out and thus didn't get a letter, but it's a good thing otherwise that "John Q. Smith" who happens to live at this address would be in their system, and that would be a shame.


----------



## tpharkman

I need to suggest a little Netflix action and encourage everyone to rent Eagle Eye and Enemy of the State.

I know these are fictional Hollywood money grabbers but they do have a story to tell. In this instance for some of us, it isn't like they gained or are keeping information they didn't already have access to. If the heat ever comes down on you they will know everything about you in a matter of minutes and it will matter little whether or not you have an existing Customs file and an empty cardboard box. 

I used to think if you didn't want them to have anything on you then just don't do anything wrong. That fallacy doesn't even hold true any longer.


----------



## BigKev77

Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> Dammit...I don't want to go back into the WPP again!
> I have a hard time answering to the name I have now.:noidea:*


I'm Rusty, Rusty Shackleford.


----------



## Son Of Thor

BigKev77 said:


> I'm Rusty, Rusty Shackleford.


lol :high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gjcab09 said:


> Oh Tony, Tony, Tony...when are you kids going to learn?...
> 
> OK, repeat after me one last time....
> 
> *"The government will lie to me...the government will lie to me...the government will lie to me..."
> *


You know its like registering handguns getting a carry permit. They always know where the guns are. Well more or less anyways, the ones acquired through private sales do fly under the radar!:smoke::lever::high5:
Damn Cory's at 442 i used to own a 442 nice job fella's thanks again!


----------



## Chris R

BigKev77 said:


> I'm Rusty, Rusty Shackleford.


Haha I love that show!!:rofl:


----------



## bigslowrock

anyone get the follow up letter yet? (maybe a new thread when that happens)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bigslowrock said:


> anyone get the follow up letter yet? (maybe a new thread when that happens)


Coop already got the letter 3 pages long.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coop already got the letter 3 pages long.


I knew coop was a natural born leader....always the first....


----------



## wsamsky

Frinkiac7 said:


> I didn't have any orders out and thus didn't get a letter, but it's a good thing otherwise that "John Q. Smith" who happens to live at this address would be in their system, and that would be a shame.


Im such an idiot, i used my real name :tape2:


----------



## Arnie

wsamsky said:


> Im such an idiot, i used my real name :tape2:


Yea, me too. But do you think they are going to be fooled by the John Smith routine?


----------



## Son Of Thor

bigslowrock said:


> anyone get the follow up letter yet? (maybe a new thread when that happens)


I have also received my follow up letter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I knew coop was a natural born leader....always the first....


:brick:

ROTFLMAO! Good one Bull Man!

:woohoo:


----------



## TXsmoker

I just got my second empty box. Bastages taking my smokes...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry to hear it Adam


----------



## TXsmoker

Oh well, I guess I can see about getting it reshipped without the boxes. Im waiting for an email back to discuss my options. I do want the smokes more than a refund.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

If you choose the re- ship just make sure its guaranteed some vendors will not ship or offer a refund after two shipments!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> I do want the smokes more than a refund.


*I feel your pain...........don't we all!
GL on working out the details. Let us know how it goes.
*


----------



## TXsmoker

Im gonna see what they will do for me. Might be willing to make a small test shipment, if I could still get a refund for the rest if that one doesnt make it.


----------



## wsamsky

Arnie said:


> Yea, me too. But do you think they are going to be fooled by the John Smith routine?


Probably not as they would need my real name anyways for the CC (credit card).


----------



## Frinkiac7

Just enter one name for your billing address that they need for your CC, put in something totally different for your shipping address. They're sending letters to you based on what they get out of the packages, not from subpoenaing the credit card company.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frinkiac7 said:


> Just enter one name for your billing address that they need for your CC, put in something totally different for your shipping address. They're sending letters to you based on what they get out of the packages, not from subpoenaing the credit card company.


Not yet they aren't they subpoenaed them last time. Not only that the vendors complied and gave them the invoices. Even though they where not bound by American laws. Think about that next time you place an order.
:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## eyesack

Jeez Tony, way to be a buzzkill... lol jk jk! That's right man, lay some science down on the noobs! (me included!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> Jeez Tony, way to be a buzzkill... lol jk jk! That's right man, lay some science down on the noobs! (me included!)


Hey bro i am praying i am wrong i just still remember the last time to well.


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> Jeez Tony, way to be a buzzkill... lol jk jk! That's right man, lay some science down on the noobs! (me included!)


No you dont! You dont get to pull the "Noob" thing. :nono::bolt:


----------



## mvorbrodt

SO WHAT IS THE FOLLOW UP LETTER~???
I understand you get the letter of confiscation, and the the follow up? What is it?


----------



## Frinkiac7

I plan on ignoring anything that ever comes my way. I wasn't part of this November Massacre, though, so I feel sorry for you guys that lost shipments!


----------



## Arnie

Frinkiac7 said:


> Just enter one name for your billing address that they need for your CC, put in something totally different for your shipping address. They're sending letters to you based on what they get out of the packages, not from subpoenaing the credit card company.


I guess I just don't have a criminal mind.
You send your order to someone else's house under an alias. I assume that would be a friend, doesn't he or she get in trouble then? I mean, the phony name thing is just too obvious. So then your friend gets the letter and has to prove his innocence?
What am I missing?


----------



## TXsmoker

Arnie said:


> I guess I just don't have a criminal mind.
> You send your order to someone else's house under an alias. I assume that would be a friend, doesn't he or she get in trouble then? I mean, the phony name thing is just too obvious. So then your friend gets the letter and has to prove his innocence?
> What am I missing?


He sends it to his house under a fake name. If anyone comes looking, he says "No officer, I kicked him out for not paying rent a few days ago."


----------



## Frinkiac7

You can still send it to your own house. I get random mail to other names that I've never heard of all the time at the house. The post office is obviously asleep at the switch and will deliver anything to this house that has the address on it, name be damned. You wouldn't believe the random mail that comes here, I don't even think this house has been standing long enough for so many potential prior residents to have possibly lived here. And yet they keep delivering it. 

No one has to prove their innocence, they have to prove you're guilty. Kind of hard when they don't even have your name receiving shipments. Worst that could have happened if I had an order out is that some weirdo would get a letter and an empty box from Customs show up to the house. Gee, that's weird, I don't know why they are delivering some other guy's mail to my house, looks like he was trying to buy some Cuban cigars eh? That's too bad for him, I don't smoke Cubans. Hell, I don't even smoke. You got the wrong guy, G-Man. :smoke:


----------



## Arnie

Frinkiac7 said:


> You can still send it to your own house. I get random mail to other names that I've never heard of all the time at the house. The post office is obviously asleep at the switch and will deliver anything to this house that has the address on it, name be damned. You wouldn't believe the random mail that comes here, I don't even think this house has been standing long enough for so many potential prior residents to have possibly lived here. And yet they keep delivering it.
> 
> No one has to prove their innocence, they have to prove you're guilty. Kind of hard when they don't even have your name receiving shipments. Worst that could have happened if I had an order out is that some weirdo would get a letter and an empty box from Customs show up to the house. Gee, that's weird, I don't know why they are delivering some other guy's mail to my house, looks like he was trying to buy some Cuban cigars eh? That's too bad for him, I don't smoke Cubans. Hell, I don't even smoke. You got the wrong guy, G-Man. :smoke:


Wow! It sure is easy to trick those guys! Good plan.


----------



## MoreBeer

I'd love to see what this jerky follow up letter consists of. If someone could scan one and just delete any personal info that'll be great.


----------



## TXsmoker

MoreBeer said:


> I'd love to see what this jerky follow up letter consists of. If someone could scan one and just delete any personal info that'll be great.


The first letter tells you that you will get a second one explaining your rights, what you can do if you want to dispute your seizure. And Im sure it lists what they could do to you, as well as a bunch of other legal mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Arnie said:


> Wow! It sure is easy to trick those guys! Good plan.


Well, I'm not advocating that anyone ever do anything even one pinky-toe outside the bounds of the law. That would be wrong.

Sometimes, however, it behooves a man to make life a little difficult for "The Man." It's not like they're going to double-check as they use MS Word to autofill the addresses from seized packages into a form letter. They that fear the government give the typical bureaucrat far too much credit.

Anyway, I'm out for now brothers. I fear I may have shared far too much "excellent strategy" with the G-men who apparently are watching these boards. I would just like to stipulate that all information shared here is a wild fantasy, I never have nor will smoke a cigar, and we just like hypothetically discussing factual scenarios where we might run afoul of the TSA.

Goodnight, lads.

EDIT: May I just add that it's that SECOND letter asking you to "please dispute your seizure" that a brother would worry about. (Hypothetically, of course, because we haven't done anything.) What's worse, ignoring the letters mistakenly sent to "Ed Heath," or replying to the seizure letter and essentially admitting and giving them a record that you violated the Trading with the Enemy Act, and are trying to claim possession of the contraband? No, no, friends, far better to sit tight and let Uncle Sam do all of the legwork. These G-men can only work eight hours in a day, not counting lunch, after all.

I fear I've said too much. No more blabbering from me, friends.


----------



## marked

Frinkiac7 said:


> I plan on ignoring anything that ever comes my way.


This is the smartest move. I knew guys that used to order steroids from overseas, and occasionally an order would get seized and they'd get the letter. You NEVER respond to the letter. You NEVER exercise your right to dispute the seizure. And if anyone ever tried to deliver something to your door that would normally be delivered to your mailbox, you refuse delivery.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> And if anyone ever tried to deliver something to your door that would normally be delivered to your mailbox, you refuse delivery.


*
AMEN.....especially if it's a peace officer:!:*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No one has to prove their innocence, they have to prove you're guilty. Kind of hard when they don't even have your name receiving shipments. Worst that could have happened if I had an order out is that some weirdo would get a letter and an empty box from Customs show up to the house. Gee, that's weird, I don't know why they are delivering some other guy's mail to my house, looks like he was trying to buy some Cuban cigars eh? That's too bad for him, I don't smoke Cubans. Hell, I don't even smoke. You got the wrong guy, G-Man. :smoke:[/QUOTE]

Obviously you have never spent a night in jail or been part of the legal system. The truth doesn't always sound so good. Don't get me wrong i ain't knock-in America she's the best there is IMHO. But the system is far from perfect. Many times the guilty do go free and the innocent rot in jail as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Originally Posted by *Frinkiac7*  
You can still send it to your own house. I get random mail to other names that I've never heard of all the time at the house. The post office is obviously asleep at the switch and will deliver anything to this house that has the address on it, name be damned. You wouldn't believe the random mail that comes here, I don't even think this house has been standing long enough for so many potential prior residents to have possibly lived here. And yet they keep delivering it.

What happens if they come with a warrant to search your house. And this is all hypothetical of course suppose they don't have a warrant they ask to search you say no. They say ok place a cop at your door while they  go get one. For no other reason that to make an example of you. When they get the warrant and search your house what do you say all those coolers full of cigars are not yours too.
:ask:


----------



## Frinkiac7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What happens if they come with a warrant to search your house. And this is all hypothetical of course suppose they don't have a warrant they ask to search you say no. They say ok place a cop at your door while they go get one. For no other reason that to make an example of you. When they get the warrant and search your house what do you say all those coolers full of cigars are not yours too.
> :ask:


:lol: They can go get a warrant all they want, I'd encourage them to. We'll see how long they can keep that up when they have enough problems getting letters to everyone. Now they've got to spend all their days searching at the airport, sending out letters, getting people to respond to letters, making sure they've got the right place, getting a judge to issue warrants on suspicion that a box of Cubans might be at said address, and then sending the cops out to execute the search warrant. And I still would make it as difficult as possible. I don't know who the hell those coolers of cigars belong to. Like I said, they're welcome to do all of this stuff, but they're going to be doing all of the legwork. Like a lot of these situations, the more cooperative a person is, the easier it makes their job and the faster a poor soul will find themselves in trouble. This is all hypothetical, in practice administrative efficiency will preclude anyone wasting their time on this.

Obviously I've never been a part of the legal system, though.  You can tell by my posts.

I'm done with this thread though, brothers, I'm sure the CBP agents monitoring this thread have been scribbling like mad on their legal pads trying to take this all down!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your missing the point Ben you are dealing with the Federal Gov't. When they come knocking they got you dead to rights. They have unlimited resources I knew someone that fought them in civil court and won. You know instead of paying the fine like everyone else. Cost me $1,000for a lawyer plus $550 for the fine. $1,550 total. Cost him close to $5,000 to win his case. Not to mention shortly after his was audited by the I.R.S. When your wrong Ben and anyone who is doing this is wrong. It is against the law trading with the enemy is a treasones act. Just keep your mouth shut get a lawyer and pay the fine. They don't agree with the law either but it is their job to enforce it. They really don't want to jail anybody for smoking cigars. But don't push them cause they can push much harder than you.


----------



## gjcab09

Ben said:


> administrative efficiency


Now there's an oxymoron if I've ever seen one!



Tony said:


> Cost him close to $5,000 to win his case. *Not to mention shortly after his was audited by the I.R.S*.


Game...set...match



Tony said:


> ...But don't push them cause they can push much harder than you.


Can...and *will!*


----------



## Perfecto Dave

New Smyrna Beach man pleads guilty to illegal trade in elephant ivory

*The cigars were just collateral damage in this guys life. They weren't even looking for them when the feds came knocking*.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Investigators caught him after he sold ivory pool cues to an undercover police officer in London. That led U.S. agents to search his house. They seized 197 pounds of elephant ivory, 24 elephant tusk tips and more than 1,800 smuggled Cuban cigars. 
Barringer faces up to one year in federal prison and up to a $100,000 fine. 




He just should have told them they belonged to the guy he threw out 2 days ago for not paying his rent. LOL
:thumb::bolt::car::attention:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Keep paying those fines and getting spooked whenever the letters come then, brothers. I'm out!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your right Ben how could someone argue with that mentality!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Investigators caught him after he sold ivory pool cues to an undercover police officer in London. That led U.S. agents to search his house. They seized 197 pounds of elephant ivory, 24 elephant tusk tips and more than 1,800 smuggled Cuban cigars.
> Barringer faces up to one year in federal prison and up to a $100,000 fine.
> 
> He just should have told them they belonged to the guy he threw out 2 days ago for not paying his rent. LOL
> :thumb::bolt::car::attention:


*Last I heard he paid 3 years of lawyer fees and a "small" fine. And of course, he'll not see any of the contraband again!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Last I heard he paid 3 years of lawyer fees and a "small" fine. And of course, he'll not see any of the contraband again!*


Small price to pay IMHO considering what he was facing. I would imagine he was selling the cigars for profit as he was the Tusks! So he takes some of the money he made all those years and pays the lawyer and the fine. I guess its the cost of him doing business. I doubt he paid any income tax on his profits. My guess is I.R.S audit to follow.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> My guess is I.R.S audit to follow.


*And that's the scary :fear: part!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> *And that's the scary :fear: part!*


The worst part is the microscope up the arse no lubricant.
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:ound::rofl:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The worst part is the microscope up the arse no lubricant.
> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:ound::rofl:


*Double ouch!!*:kicknuts:


----------



## TheLurch

Hmm...so has anyone ordered after this? I will be interested in hearing the results..


----------



## tpharkman

Order what:bolt:

This thread was initially a question about what type of boxes and tape a guy could use to best seal up Christmas gifts. It just goes to show what happens when you mistakingly post something behind the Habanos door instead of the "everything else" section:crash:


----------



## Mante

tpharkman said:


> Order what:bolt:
> 
> This thread was initially a question about what type of boxes and tape a guy could use to best seal up Christmas gifts. It just goes to show what happens when you mistakingly post something behind the Habanos door instead of the "everything else" section:crash:


LMAO Thad. I ordered something from Santa but it's coming in a green box using light packing tape. Does that count?


----------



## gjcab09

I've got some green lights packed in a box.


----------



## TheLurch

tpharkman said:


> Order what:bolt:
> 
> This thread was initially a question about what type of boxes and tape a guy could use to best seal up Christmas gifts. It just goes to show what happens when you mistakingly post something behind the Habanos door instead of the "everything else" section:crash:


lol


----------



## mvorbrodt

TheLurch said:


> Hmm...so has anyone ordered after this? I will be interested in hearing the results..



Last week, I ordered some, ahmmm, xmass gifts for, ahmmm, my better half 

Oh the wait...


----------



## marked

Frinkiac7 said:


> Keep paying those fines and getting spooked whenever the letters come then, brothers. I'm out!


Yeah....like I mentioned above, if they don't come after guys for ordering drugs that are classified as Schedule III Controlled Substances, I doubt they're going to bother with busting a guy for a box of cigars.


----------



## BillyVoltaire

A little update on this. I had an order that was in the warehouse at a vendor. They sent an email saying that they were resuming shipments since packages were getting through even though there was a greater chance of being stopped by customs. They also said if I wanted to go through with the order that there would be NO RE-SHIPS or REFUNDS.

I chose to cancel (and get a refund) to be safe.

BV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smart choice!
I did the same weeks back.


----------



## mvorbrodt

BillyVoltaire said:


> A little update on this. I had an order that was in the warehouse at a vendor. They sent an email saying that they were resuming shipments since packages were getting through even though there was a greater chance of being stopped by customs. They also said if I wanted to go through with the order that there would be NO RE-SHIPS or REFUNDS.
> 
> I chose to cancel (and get a refund) to be safe.
> 
> BV





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smart choice!
> I did the same weeks back.


PSH! You guys don't know squat about living on the edge :tease:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> PSH! You guys don't know squat about living on the edge :tease:


That's for young guys like you Martin!:tea:


----------



## BillyVoltaire

Haha, you sound like all my friends. I will take a beating, but I am going to wait and hear some good stories before I get back in there. I have a nice stash that should last me a while, wanted to get some to get some age on them though. Sigh...

BV



mvorbrodt said:


> PSH! You guys don't know squat about living on the edge :tease:


----------



## Mante

mvorbrodt said:


> PSH! You guys don't know squat about living on the edge :tease:


LMAO. You dont know squat about how sharp that razor's edge is yet. :wink:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. You dont know squat about how sharp that razor's edge is yet. :wink:


That very well may be :biggrin:
For now, I'm still holding my fingers crossed awaiting a clear tape and not so light box ray:ray2::drinking::amen::angel:


----------



## tpharkman

I got my official letter today and it was three pages with an additional three pages. The most important part was the very last page and the last section on that page.

_*[ ] Penalty Information*_

_*In addition to the seizure(s) and forfeiture liability, a civil penalty has been or will be assessed in this matter. Detals on the civil penalty are:*_

_*[] in the enclosed letter; or*_
_*[] being prepared and will be mailed shortly*_

Unless they used invisible ink to present me with a false sense of security they both appear to be left blank. They have kept their word on the "taking no action" but rest assured the case number was displayed prominently. I just hope they file this case in a box next to Indiana Jones and his artifacts.

If anyone is interested I am scheduling a "Cubanesque" party for sometime next year, unfortunately we will be smoking cigarettes because there is no such thing.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> I got my official letter today and it was three pages with an additional three pages. The most important part was the very last page and the last section on that page.
> 
> _*[ ] Penalty Information*_
> 
> _*In addition to the seizure(s) and forfeiture liability, a civil penalty has been or will be assessed in this matter. Detals on the civil penalty are:*_
> 
> _*[] in the enclosed letter; or*_
> _*[] being prepared and will be mailed shortly*_
> 
> Unless they used invisible ink to present me with a false sense of security they both appear to be left blank. They have kept their word on the "taking no action" but rest assured the case number was displayed prominently. I just hope they file this case in a box next to Indiana Jones and his artifacts.
> 
> If anyone is interested I am scheduling a "Cubanesque" party for sometime next year, unfortunately we will be smoking cigarettes because there is no such thing.


:faint::faint2::sorry:

Good thing about civil penalties is they do not include prison sentences: Civil penalty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigKev77

Today is 60 days since my order was placed. Still no green tape or letter??


----------



## xhris

BigKev77 said:


> Today is 60 days since my order was placed. Still no green tape or letter??


Same here. At this point i'll take the letter so i can get my refund and move on. even if the cigars get here, with no vacuum pack or humi pack, they may be dried out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BigKev77 said:


> Today is 60 days since my order was placed. Still no green tape or letter??





xhris said:


> Same here. At this point i'll take the letter so i can get my refund and move on. even if the cigars get here, with no vacuum pack or humi pack, they may be dried out.


60 Days what kind of vendor you using. After 30 days a no show package tape or no tape letter or no letter. You are entitled to a re-ship or a refund. Step up and demand they make it right.:nod:


----------



## BigKev77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 60 Days what kind of vendor you using. After 30 days a no show package tape or no tape letter or no letter. You are entitled to a re-ship or a refund. Step up and demand they make it right.:nod:


At thirty days they will reship. I chose a refund which they require a wait of 45 days. I talked to them today and the refund should post withing 24 hrs. Fingers crossed. I talked to my rep for about 15 minutes and they have been swamped. At least that was the excuse which I guess I will take unless the refund doesn't post tomorrow. They have always been great at taking care of any concerns. Lets see how they do with this mess.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hope it works out for you and all concerned that was a terrible mess and right around the holidays.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Been watchin this thread and holding my breath.

One of my packages ran the great Cuban Blockade of '10 and made it here safely today. Down side is that two others are still MIA.

On a side note, the package that arrived was a box of 25 tubos along with a three pack of singles. Would have thought the tubos would have thrown up all kinds of red flags. Then again, I am sure there are a ton of yellow bags for customs to try and sort through.


----------



## Mante

> If anyone is interested I am scheduling a "Cubanesque" party for sometime next year, unfortunately we will be smoking cigarettes because there is no such thing.


:r:r:r


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Zeb Zoober said:


> Been watchin this thread and holding my breath.
> 
> One of my packages ran the great Cuban Blockade of '10 and made it here safely today. Down side is that two others are still MIA.
> 
> On a side note, the package that arrived was a box of 25 tubos along with a three pack of singles. Would have thought the tubos would have thrown up all kinds of red flags. Then again, I am sure there are a ton of yellow bags for customs to try and sort through.


*Good news for you! Hope your luck hangs out for other two.* *I figured something had to slide through every now and then.* :wink:


----------



## tdkimer

I also received an empty box. Sent the documentation to the vendor and my Visa was already refunded. 
Now what's a guy to do for twang?


----------



## mvorbrodt

tdkimer said:


> I also received an empty box. Sent the documentation to the vendor and my Visa was already refunded.
> Now what's a guy to do for twang?


TSA: All your twang are belong to us!

But seriously, I see one thing in common among guys that got empty boxes... they are all north of Mason-Dixon line +/- 100 miles or so :gossip:... has anyone south of Virginia, Kentucky, Missouri, Kansas, Colorado, Utah, and Nevada got an empty box? What about guys in northers states? I'm still hoping stuff making a Miami connection gets here unharmed:

CUBA :hug: MIAMI


----------



## TXsmoker

mvorbrodt said:


> TSA: All your twang are belong to us!
> 
> But seriously, I see one thing in common among guys that got empty boxes... they are all north of Mason-Dixon line +/- 100 miles or so :gossip:... has anyone south of Virginia, Kentucky, Missouri, Kansas, Colorado, Utah, and Nevada got an empty box? What about guys in northers states? I'm still hoping stuff making a Miami connection gets here unharmed:
> 
> CUBA :hug: MIAMI


DFW Texas, 2 empty boxes.


----------



## Breakaway500

Sounds to me like some "agents" are gonna have one helluva holiday herf!

Damn shame...


----------



## mvorbrodt

TXsmoker said:


> DFW Texas, 2 empty boxes.


Crap. There goes my theory.


----------



## TXsmoker

mvorbrodt said:


> Crap. There goes my theory.


My order did come into O'Hare though. Damn Chicagonians yoinking my stuff.


----------



## mvorbrodt

TXsmoker said:


> DFW Texas, 2 empty boxes.





TXsmoker said:


> My order did come into O'Hare though. Damn Chicagonians yoinking my stuff.


I see. I've heard others on here mention confiscations in LAX too. Nothing about Miami though. All my stuff always came through Miami, I hope attitudes here are different 
Plus, just because customs form says "Cigars" does not mean they're illegal


----------



## TXsmoker

mvorbrodt said:


> I see. I've heard others on here mention confiscations in LAX too. Nothing about Miami though. All my stuff always came through Miami, I hope attitudes here are different
> Plus, just because customs form says "Cigars" does not mean they're illegal


They wrote Cuban on mine. Well, on one letter they did. The other was blank except for a case #.


----------



## tpharkman

TXsmoker said:


> My order did come into O'Hare though. Damn Chicagonians yoinking my stuff.


There in lies the catch. When these packages were traveling commercial airlines they were coming in spread out all over the country or much closer to the intended postal address. When they switched to cargo planes they were concentrated and it would appear mostly concentrated at the Port of Chicago.

Chicago must handle a majority of or at least a larger portion than others of the cargo freight that we receive by plane in this country. What used to be as subtle as this:behindsofa: then became this:clock:and then folks started to get this:kicknuts:in the mail.


----------



## Mutombo

29 days and counting on my shipment(s), nothing yet.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> There in lies the catch. When these packages were traveling commercial airlines they were coming in spread out all over the country or much closer to the intended postal address. When they switched to cargo planes they were concentrated and it would appear mostly concentrated at the Port of Chicago.
> 
> Chicago must handle a majority of or at least a larger portion than others of the cargo freight that we receive by plane in this country. What used to be as subtle as this:behindsofa: then became this:clock:and then folks started to get this:kicknuts:in the mail.


Maybe my prediction will hold true: Miami International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The airport also handled more international cargo than any other airport in the United States.


 ray:


----------



## tpharkman

A new article that came out 14 hours ago.

New Anti-Terror Rules Thwart US Cuban Cigar Trade : NPR

State that the uptick seems to be greatest in Chicago because it is one of the main hubs. Interesting read on the discussion of vaporization versus burning...man thats harsh.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> A new article that came out 14 hours ago.
> 
> New Anti-Terror Rules Thwart US Cuban Cigar Trade : NPR
> 
> State that the uptick seems to be greatest in Chicago because it is one of the main hubs. Interesting read on the discussion of vaporization versus burning...man thats harsh.


LOL. ROTFLMAO~!!!

"cry and then breathe in the nice smoke."

NPR reads puff LOL! So who's the snitch with access to this forum?!~


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This is the part i like the most!

" Chat-rooms on Cigar Aficionado magazine's website are flooded with talk about the seizures, with many commentators bemoaning how difficult it might become to acquire Cubans."

Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they aren't watching you!


----------



## Tritones

"Asked if customs staff might be tempted to pocket cigars, Bell responded immediately, 'Absolutely not.' The cigars, he explained, are meticulously counted when seized and counted again just before incineration. If any are missing, he said, detailed records will expose the culprit."

Somehow I'm still not convinced that none of those cigars will be "vaporized" one at a time in someone's garage.

Meticulous counting = "One for Customs, one for me. One for Customs, one for me. One for Customs, two for ..."?

Seriously - if the first seizing agent pockets a few, how will the later counts reflect that? They won't. And if the guys decide to herf around the incinerator, they wouldn't be lying to say all the cigars were burned.

Just like the embargo doesn't stop the trade, safeguards won't stop a bit of pilfering if someone is of a mind to do it.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Tritones said:


> "Asked if customs staff might be tempted to pocket cigars, Bell responded immediately, 'Absolutely not.' The cigars, he explained, are meticulously counted when seized and counted again just before incineration. If any are missing, he said, detailed records will expose the culprit."
> 
> Somehow I'm still not convinced that none of those cigars will be "vaporized" one at a time in someone's garage.
> 
> Meticulous counting = "One for Customs, one for me. One for Customs, one for me. One for Customs, two for ..."?
> 
> Seriously - if the first seizing agent pockets a few, how will the later counts reflect that? They won't. And if the guys decide to herf around the incinerator, they wouldn't be lying to say all the cigars were burned.
> 
> Just like the embargo doesn't stop the trade, safeguards won't stop a bit of pilfering if someone is of a mind to do it.


Would you rather the guy go on the record and say, "Oh yea, some of these guys will definitely take a few home with them for the holidays. It's what we do here at Border Patrol. We see some cool, illegal stuff and say, 'Hey, I think I can enjoy that with a few buddies.'"
They're going to do what they're going to do. If they take a few home, good for them. Most people will be getting refunds on their orders. So, they won't be losing anything. Dealing in contraband is a risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## Arnie

sirxlaughs said:


> Would you rather the guy go on the record and say, "Oh yea, some of these guys will definitely take a few home with them for the holidays. It's what we do here at Border Patrol. We see some cool, illegal stuff and say, 'Hey, I think I can enjoy that with a few buddies.'"
> They're going to do what they're going to do. If they take a few home, good for them. Most people will be getting refunds on their orders. So, they won't be losing anything. Dealing in contraband is a risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


+1

You have to expect at least a little corruption on the part of our bureaucrats. I'm thinking more than a little but less than some other countries I've visited. Somewhere in the middle.

Personally, I hope those cigars do not all go to waste. What a shame!


----------



## Tritones

sirxlaughs said:


> Would you rather the guy go on the record and say, "Oh yea, some of these guys will definitely take a few home with them for the holidays. It's what we do here at Border Patrol. We see some cool, illegal stuff and say, 'Hey, I think I can enjoy that with a few buddies.'"
> They're going to do what they're going to do. If they take a few home, good for them. Most people will be getting refunds on their orders. So, they won't be losing anything. Dealing in contraband is a risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


Would I "rather?" Why would I "rather" anything about what he said? I don't give a cigar-beetle-larva crap what the guy says. He can say they donate them to non-US NATO and UN troops deployed in Faraway Bangobango, or to aliens living in MIB headquarters, for all I care.

My point was that they're going to do what they're going to do, regardless of the official line. It just made me smile to read it.

Sorry you took my comment so seriously. I'll try to remember that there are risks involved, should I ever decide to deal in contraband. :biggrin:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Arnie said:


> +1
> 
> You have to expect at least a little corruption on the part of our bureaucrats. I'm thinking more than a little but less than some other countries I've visited. Somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Personally, I hope those cigars do not all go to waste. What a shame!


I feel the same. The way I see it, these guys are keeping watch for more than just cigars. As long as they're keeping bombs and deer *****es fear out of our country, I certainly won't complain if any of them (assuming they are even cigar smokers) "incinerate" some of their work at home.


----------



## Arnie

sirxlaughs said:


> I feel the same. The way I see it, these guys are keeping watch for more than just cigars. As long as they're keeping bombs and deer *****es fear out of our country, I certainly won't complain if any of them (assuming they are even cigar smokers) "incinerate" some of their work at home.


You got that right, Bro. That deer pee-pee looked freakin' dangerous!! If I was Bambi, I'd be a little nervous.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Tritones said:


> Would I "rather?" Why would I "rather" anything about what he said? I don't give a cigar-beetle-larva crap what the guy says. He can say they donate them to non-US NATO and UN troops deployed in Faraway Bangobango, or to aliens living in MIB headquarters, for all I care.
> 
> My point was that they're going to do what they're going to do, regardless of the official line. It just made me smile to read it.
> 
> *Sorry you took my comment so seriously.* I'll try to remember that there are risks involved, should I ever decide to deal in contraband. :biggrin:


You said, "seriously" in it. j/k :bounce:
I didn't mean any disrespect by my response. I'm just trying to say that he was basically asked a rhetorical question. We can speculate all we want, but he could be telling the truth or he could not be. The only thing we do know is that he's not going to answer any other way.
And we all know that aliens already smoke stuff that's "out of this world." They don't need Cuban cigars. :r


----------



## Tritones

sirxlaughs said:


> You said, "seriously" in it. j/k :bounce:
> I didn't mean any disrespect by my response. I'm just trying to say that he was basically asked a rhetorical question. We can speculate all we want, but he could be telling the truth or he could not be. The only thing we do know is that he's not going to answer any other way.


Good point - the reporter asked a question to which he could not possibly expect a meaningful answer, and then published it as though it were really part of the story. More of that hard-hitting journalism, I guess.

Wow - did I really say "seriously" in a post? Can't imagine what brought _that_ on! I deserve :spank: (but not :kicknuts for that!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Not a bad article, NPR.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Reminds me of a dog returning to his vomit!:gossip:


----------



## Breakaway500

Ewwww....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Exactly!


----------



## Tritones

tpharkman said:


> Order what:bolt:
> 
> This thread was initially a question about what type of boxes and tape a guy could use to best seal up Christmas gifts. It just goes to show what happens when you mistakingly post something behind the Habanos door instead of the "everything else" section:crash:


And I thought it was about a new Christmas movie with Clint Eastwood and Jeff Bridges.

Yeah - you're gonna have to reach for this one - I did.


----------



## Coop D

I love talking about sealing boxes up for X-mas!!!!


----------



## marked

sirxlaughs said:


> Would you rather the guy go on the record and say, "Oh yea, some of these guys will definitely take a few home with them for the holidays. It's what we do here at Border Patrol. We see some cool, illegal stuff and say, 'Hey, I think I can enjoy that with a few buddies.'"
> They're going to do what they're going to do. If they take a few home, good for them. Most people will be getting refunds on their orders. So, they won't be losing anything. Dealing in contraband is a risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


I don't know. I would imagine, with seized contraband, that there would be a chain of custody established. If it were MY job on the line, I wouldn't risk it by trying to sneak a few sticks out. If they can do it, then fine. More power to them. But if they have a tight chain of custody, I doubt it's going to happen.


----------



## Mante

From the NPR article:


> Bell said his office phone has been ringing off the hook, with angry callers suggesting alternatives to destroying the cigars. One caller said they should be sent to U.S. soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan.


Smelvis has been hone: I see.


----------



## mvorbrodt

:whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:

shipped dec. 9th. arrived today. no green tape. no letter.

:whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:


----------



## LosingSleep

Very nice! Glad to see some good news on this thread.


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> From the NPR article:
> 
> Smelvis has been hone: I see.


+1 LOL!

Give 'em hell, Dave!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Good to see Martin!


----------



## harley33

Baby Steps....


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> From the NPR article:
> 
> Smelvis has been hone: I see.


They just won't listen to reason, pricks


----------



## Arnie

mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:
> 
> shipped dec. 9th. arrived today. no green tape. no letter.
> 
> :whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:


Way to go, Martin!!!!!!


----------



## mike91LX

good to hear i had a package shipped the 10th hopefully it gets here soon


----------



## Rodeo

Happy to report that I received a package today as well


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Hey Martin...can I just use your name and address on my next order? oke:

Congrats........

:evil:
*


----------



## aea6574

Rodeo said:


> Happy to report that I received a package today as well


More good news! congrats.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Can I get a Hallelujah....! *


----------



## mvorbrodt

aea6574 said:


> More good news! congrats.


Looks like the feds satisfied their craving for da twang... for now :-|


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Someone mentioned it a little earlier in this thread about confusion creating opportunity. I was kind of think the same in that it has to be a flippin mad house at custom with the holiday shipping going on right now and scrutiny may be a bit laxed at the moment.*


----------



## wsamsky

mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:
> 
> shipped dec. 9th. arrived today. no green tape. no letter.
> 
> :whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:


Im jealous!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Happy to report that I received a package today as well





mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:
> 
> shipped dec. 9th. arrived today. no green tape. no letter.
> 
> :whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:


Great news i am very happy for the both of you!
Couldn't happen to nicer guys!


----------



## Herf N Turf

mvorbrodt said:


> shipped dec. 9th. arrived today. no green tape. no letter.





Rodeo said:


> Happy to report that I received a package today as well


Great news, Marty and Steve! Thanks for the update.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Great news, Marty and Steve! Thanks for the update.


Turn around when you say that so i can see your front!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Herf N Turf

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Turn around when you say that so i can see your front!


Right? :heh:

Funny, no one has seemed to notice the long ash on my avatar's cigar... can't figger why that is :ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Right? :heh:
> 
> Funny, no one has seemed to notice the long ash on my avatar's cigar... can't figger why that is :ask:


You mean there's a cigar in that avatar:ask:


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean there's a cigar in that avatar:ask:


Yes there is. When "she" turns around, there's a cigar alright.


----------



## Coop D

She's packing a churchill in the front?!?!?!?!?


----------



## woodted

Coop D said:


> She's packing a churchill in the front?!?!?!?!?


I think it's been tucked!:bolt:


----------



## Mante

woodted said:


> I think it's been tucked!:bolt:


If she is "The Bomb" maybe she got Shuckinsed? :ask:


----------



## asmartbull

Coop D said:


> She's packing a churchill in the front?!?!?!?!?


She may not be,,but I am


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Yes there is. When "she" turns around, there's a cigar alright.





Coop D said:


> She's packing a churchill in the front?!?!?!?!?





woodted said:


> I think it's been tucked!:bolt:





Tashaz said:


> If she is "The Bomb" maybe she got Shuckinsed? :ask:


You mean i have been hawking a he she:ask:

uuuuu


----------



## BigKev77

New update to the FAQ of one of my vendors.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Ahhh snap. Well they're still the cheapest :/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'll pass i am one of those that likes to shoot fish in a barrel.:rapture:


----------



## Coop D

asmartbull said:


> She may not be,,but I am


Good thing you Nub Churchills....


----------



## Coop D

BigKev77 said:


> New update to the FAQ of one of my vendors.
> 
> Looks like we all need to re-read the fine print!!!


----------



## Rodeo

Thanks for the heads-up on that one Kev. First vendor I'm aware of that has changed their guarantee policy.


----------



## mike91LX

just got my package in the mail!!!!!! It made it. This was my first CC order. and it came through in less than a week. things are starting to look better


----------



## mvorbrodt

mike91LX said:


> just got my package in the mail!!!!!! It made it. This was my first CC order. and it came through in less than a week. things are starting to look better


congrats! the more good news the better!


----------



## Coop D

I would like to see some packages make it in the Midwest, especially close to o'hare


----------



## bpegler

Four packages arrived intact today. I've been sweating for three weeks.

Let's be careful about posting pictures of packages brothers.


----------



## Mutombo

bpegler said:


> Four packages arrived intact today. I've been sweating for three weeks.
> 
> Let's be careful about posting pictures of packages brothers.


Congrats!

And I agree we shouldn't be posting pictures of the actual packaging.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Coop D said:


> I would like to see some packages make it in the Midwest, especially close to o'hare


*I was thinking the deep SW. No idea what port of reckoning my stuff comes in from.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Four packages arrived intact today. I've been sweating for three weeks.
> 
> Let's be careful about posting pictures of packages brothers.


Pictures and quotes if you Google that quote about shipping the vendor comes right up.:crash::crash::crash:


----------



## Tritones

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I was thinking the deep SW. No idea what port of reckoning my stuff comes in from.*


Just have it shipped to Mexico - not much gets stopped between there and your place.


----------



## Arnie

I put in a test order. Let's see if it gets to the midwest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Best of luck!:thumb:


----------



## BigKev77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pictures and quotes if you Google that quote about shipping the vendor comes right up.:crash::crash::crash:


Getting kinda picky aren't we. I guess we shouldn't use the word Cuban cigars anymore either. Try that search tony.


----------



## Arnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Best of luck!:thumb:


Thanks. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Well I got to add another empty box with green tape on it to my collection today... :nono:


----------



## Mante

> I guess we shouldn't use the word Cuban cigars anymore either.


I'll quote it just to make sure google finds it! :r:chk


> Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban, Cuban...............Cigars.


----------



## Arnie

Son Of Thor said:


> Well I got to add another empty box with green tape on it to my collection today... :nono:


Bummer!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BigKev77 said:


> Getting kinda picky aren't we. I guess we shouldn't use the word Cuban cigars anymore either. Try that search tony.


Safer to do that than expose a vendor especially in these troublesome times don't ya think?:ask::thumb::juggle:
Don't shot the messenger cause you don't like the message.
We had this conversation once before didn't we?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Well I got to add another empty box with green tape on it to my collection today... :nono:


Sorry to hear it Cory!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Tritones said:


> Just have it shipped to Mexico - not much gets stopped between there and your place.


*Know any good coyotes to do the transfer?*


----------



## Tritones

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Know any good coyotes to do the transfer?*


Did you try Google? ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ROTFLMAO!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Tritones said:


> Did you try Google? ound:


*
I was typing it in when you posted! *:noidea:
*Nothing's coming up that looks like it'll work.* :ask:

*I wonder if they come right into Phoenix since we're an international laneort*.


----------



## marked

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pictures and quotes *if you Google that quote about shipping the vendor comes right up*.:crash::crash::crash:


Your computer must be smarter than mine, because that's not working for me.


----------



## TXsmoker

marked said:


> Your computer must be smarter than mine, because that's not working for me.


It was the 4th or 5th option down for me. But yea, right to a vendor.


----------



## tpharkman

I typed it into my Google and all I got was a bunch of pictures of naked Swiss women promising uninterrupted service from their door to mine:ask:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Guys, you're making me mod, here, and I very much prefer to be "just one of the guys." 

Please, be more circumspect about your posts and INSURE that no vendor information can come from your posts, or I will be forced to close a very helpful and entertaining thread.


----------



## Frinkiac7

tpharkman said:


> I typed it into my Google and all I got was a bunch of pictures of naked Swiss women promising uninterrupted service from their door to mine:ask:


Man, I want to find THAT website! :lol:


----------



## BigKev77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Safer to do that than expose a vendor especially in these troublesome times don't ya think?:ask::thumb::juggle:
> Don't shot the messenger cause you don't like the message.
> We had this conversation once before didn't we?


The only thing that would be totally safe would be to close the Habanos section. I don't think anyone wants that. 
You notice anytime someone doesn't agree with you we are shooting the messenger? A word is coming to mind :bowl:


----------



## Mante

BigKev77 said:


> The only thing that would be totally safe would be to close the Habanos section.


 Safe for the US citizens maybe. Meanwhile I'd have nothing to talk about! LOL.:hippie: Hang On! I only talk :BS anyway. :spy:


----------



## asmartbull

A little off the OP topic but related to latter post......

I have noticed that many of these recent post have been 
flirting with the line.........
I have received a few PM's from folks new to this section
that were a bit over the line.....

I am not sure where I am going with this, but I enjoyed the forum more when we were discussing habanos, not eluding to the procurement there of....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> A little off the OP topic but related to latter post......
> 
> I have noticed that many of these recent post have been
> flirting with the line.........
> I have received a few PM's from folks new to this section
> that were a bit over the line.....
> 
> I am not sure where I am going with this, but I enjoyed the forum more when we were discussing habanos, not eluding to the procurement there of....


PM: Who is your source & how can I tell they are legit? Thanks for nothing & I'll never talk to you again after I get what I want. Oh BTW: I'll take your advice with a grain of salt as my mate has a better source in Miami that is guaranteed legit & Esplendidos are only $3.78 each. arty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BigKev77 said:


> The only thing that would be totally safe would be to close the Habanos section. I don't think anyone wants that.
> You notice anytime someone doesn't agree with you we are shooting the messenger? A word is coming to mind :bowl:


Oh please Kevin we went through this before. On the epic fail of sale thread. I was telling everyone to stay away from the vendor. You P.M me because you tell everyone to use them. You were calling me a Jerk in private now you wanna do it on an open forum without saying the words. Since you brought it up in the open indirectly of course. That vendor failed and many got hurt in that buy and now have no recourse. So is that what really makes you angry that you were wrong. Or is it the fact that i am helping other forum members out.:hmm:
Oh yeah its the holiday season lighten up.


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh please Kevin we went through this before. On the epic fail of sale thread. I was telling everyone to stay away from the vendor. You P.M me because you tell everyone to use them. You were calling me a Jerk in private now you wanna do it on an open forum without saying the words. Since you brought it up in the open indirectly of course. That vendor failed and many got hurt in that buy and now have no recourse. So is that what really makes you angry that you were wrong. Or is it the fact that i am helping other forum members out.:hmm:
> Oh yeah its the holiday season lighten up.


Ummmmm.... this should be dealt with in PM methinks Tony. I know your pissed at Kev but we dont need a flame war in the open. Just 0.02c from a mate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Ummmmm.... this should be dealt with in PM methinks Tony. I know your pissed at Kev but we dont need a flame war in the open. Just 0.02c from a mate.


Thanks for your advice Warren i am done with this. We tried the P.M thing a while back. Hard to talk to someone that inserts the word Jerk in every sentence they are writing to you. I was willing to let it go obviously he is not he brought it out i shall end it now on your level headed suggestion.
Ignore feature activated/ ready for blastoff Capt. Video.:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> PM: Who is your source & how can I tell they are legit? Thanks for nothing & I'll never talk to you again after I get what I want. Oh BTW: I'll take your advice with a grain of salt as my mate has a better source in Miami that is guaranteed legit & Esplendidos are only $3.78 each. arty:


must be mass mailing.............

Don't get me wrong, there are tons of great folks here,,,it just looks like when new folks get into the forum,,,,,kids in a candy store....

Like my daddy told me "sometimes less is more"


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for your advice Warren i am done with this. We tried the P.M thing a while back. Hard to talk to someone that inserts the word Jerk in every sentence they are writing to you. I was willing to let it go obviously he is not he brought it out i shall end it now on your level headed suggestion.
> Ignore feature activated/ ready for blastoff Capt. Video.:beerchug:


:beerchug::clap2::dude::hippie:


----------



## sirxlaughs

BigKev77 said:


> The only thing that would be totally safe would be to close the Habanos section. I don't think anyone wants that.
> You notice anytime someone doesn't agree with you we are shooting the messenger? A word is coming to mind :bowl:


Actually, the only totally safe thing to do is just not break the law. But I agree with you. If it's not being discussed on this forum, it's being discussed on another one. I don't understand why people think the government or customs agents don't know how to use the internet.


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> must be mass mailing.............
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are tons of great folks here,,,it just looks like when new folks get into the forum,,,,,kids in a candy store....
> 
> Like my daddy told me "sometimes less is more"


LOL Al....Now, where's that sarcasm smiley I should have added?....... Hmmmm... Bloody thing has gone AWOL again. :spy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Guys, you're making me mod, here, and I very much prefer to be "just one of the guys."
> 
> Please, be more circumspect about your posts and INSURE that no vendor information can come from your posts, or I will be forced to close a very helpful and entertaining thread.


Will do Don thanks for the heads up!:beerchug:


----------



## BigKev77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh please Kevin we went through this before. On the epic fail of sale thread. I was telling everyone to stay away from the vendor. You P.M me because you tell everyone to use them. You were calling me a Jerk in private now you wanna do it on an open forum without saying the words. Since you brought it up in the open indirectly of course. That vendor failed and many got hurt in that buy and now have no recourse. So is that what really makes you angry that you were wrong. Or is it the fact that i am helping other forum members out.:hmm:
> Oh yeah its the holiday season lighten up.


That is a *very* dishonest representation of our pm conversation.

When did the vendor fail? When did I recommend a vendor?

I am not angry about anything and am totally surprised by your response to be honest.


----------



## Mante

Oh dear....PM is your friend Kev, As I suggested. :frusty: Oh well....... Time to do this methinks>>>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Bigtotoro

Well this has gotten out of hand and ugly. I'd watch my words as another escalation might bring the banhammer out of the closet. This is an adult forum. I'd recommend taking a step back. And do the same with your ordering. Pretty sure most of you aren't hurting for smokables. Just chill and see how things shake out. I am pretty sure the spice will flow again in time. 

In other news, had my first Siglo VI a few weeks ago. Dat gum it was good! I get Cohibas now.


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> In other news, had my first Siglo VI a few weeks ago. Dat gum it was good! I get Cohibas now.


Yep! Now try a GR with at least 5 years on it (I'm still waiting) LOL.


----------



## mvorbrodt

FYI guys, since the first test order got here in 6 days, I decided to put another one in with the same guys...
...ah, and another one from FAR overseas is heading my way since yesterday  ETA Dec 30th.

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Arnie

My test order shipped today. Keep your fingers crossed, knock wood, etc.


----------



## tpharkman

I can't wait until next summer and I am sitting on my lawn chair smoking the PSD 4's that are getting older as we speak. Green tape and shaved box. Conni 1s that are better than as good as they were last year. Monte 2s with another 12 months of maturity...happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts...happy thoughts. Boli RCs that taste of oatmeal cookies and heavy chocolat milk...happy thoughts, happy thoughts...shaved box with no green tape...happy thoughts, happy thoughts.


----------



## Tritones

Everyone just needs to go buy a bunch of Fuente King T's - the obnoxious B&M lady assured me they're "better than Cubans."


----------



## Frinkiac7

Tritones said:


> Everyone just needs to go buy a bunch of Fuente King T's - the obnoxious B&M lady assured me they're "better than Cubans."


Lol

I went into my B&M yesterday to buy some humi-pouches for my traveldor and they were a bit stunned that I wasn't going to buy any sticks or even look around the humi. Sorry lads, I've had my fill of those $10 Gurkhas and Rocky Patels. No offense.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Frinkiac7 said:


> Lol
> 
> I went into my B&M yesterday to buy some humi-pouches for my traveldor and they were a bit stunned that I wasn't going to buy any sticks or even look around the humi. Sorry lads, I've had my fill of those $10 Gurkhas and Rocky Patels. No offense.


Oh dear Lord!
I went to my local guy the other day and picked up AVO XO out of desperation. I wept bitter twang deprived tears as I was leaving...


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

i've only had one cuban cigar...

i dont know anybetter than to enjoy a padron or a fuente. i'll still probably smoke mostly NC's even after i get shipments of ISOM's... gotta wait like 2 years anyway right?


----------



## LosingSleep

:hmm:


----------



## Breakaway500

^Just smoked: green tape

hehehehe... (no offense..)


----------



## smelvis

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> i've only had one cuban cigar...
> 
> i dont know anybetter than to enjoy a padron or a fuente. i'll still probably smoke mostly NC's even after i get shipments of ISOM's... gotta wait like 2 years anyway right?


On some Bro, but many are Good ROTT there is a thread on cc's for beginners that is where I started and it details what to start with and whats good right away ect..A lot of good info in the stickies too, read it all bro you will save a lot of time and money.

Dave


----------



## marked

Tritones said:


> Everyone just needs to go buy a bunch of Fuente King T's - the obnoxious B&M lady assured me they're "better than Cubans."


Is that the woman from Cigar Inn? That woman seriously works my nerves. I don't go in there anymore because I can't stand her hovering over me and telling me how awesome cigars are that she's obviously never tried.


----------



## Coop D

I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


----------



## mvorbrodt

Coop D said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


Yep. You are. :der:

It's not that NC are BAD. It's just that CC are SO MUCH BETTER~!


----------



## smelvis

Coop D said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


No Scott your not I like many at least just as well and some better. They both have certain ones I love!

BTW Merry Christmas Bro :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull

Coop D said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


So, Your the one...................


----------



## Tritones

marked said:


> Is that the woman from Cigar Inn? That woman seriously works my nerves. I don't go in there anymore because I can't stand her hovering over me and telling me how awesome cigars are that she's obviously never tried.


She's the one. I don't go there any more either, for the same reason.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Coop D said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


*No you're not......*:cheer2:


----------



## Tritones

Coop D said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


Well, of course, being an American, I can't really weigh in on this, because, as an American, I have never sampled the forbidden fruit. Had I accidentally tasted a few as a result of bombing raids, which of course did not happen, I would likely say that there are some NCs that I like just as well as the CCs I've never had.

Obviously there are a lot of CCs that I have never had the opportunity to not try, so my opinion, if I actually had one, might change if I ever didn't smoke the ones I've never not smoked.


----------



## lgomez

Coop D said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Nc's as well as CC's....


sofar only CC's ive likes where ones rolled for me on the island by a family freind with authentic regional tobacco, imho NC's offer more variety due to blending of tobacco from different parts of the world. also and this is jsut my opinion here... but me thinks the island is outsourcing raw material from south america, Brazil, africa ... jsut to name a few....jsut a theory :washing::bolt::behindsofa::tinfoil3:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> So, Your the one...................


There's one in every crowd!
:tease::tease::tease:


----------



## tpharkman

I am not a moderator so take what I am about to say with a grain of salt.

IMHO we have enough threads discussing cuban vs. american politics, cuban cigars sourcing tobacco from everywhere else in the world but Cuba, ccs are better than ncs, and ncs are better ccs, recognizing twang, sleeping with twang, who owns what label name and who stole what from whom.

I would prefer we keep this thread as a sort of shrine to habanos smokes and the current frustrations as well as some more recent heartwarming successes of having full boxes show up on your door step instead of empty ones.

If you don't like CCs or if you have never had a good one then that is fine by me but I don't see how that conversation is relevant to this thread.


----------



## smelvis

Okay Thad, Sorry was just answering a question  But I do Love Cubans!


----------



## tpharkman

Wasn't meant to be directed toward you or anybody in particular Dave. 

I love you brother. You also have good taste in smokes as I see you talking a lot about my girlfriend, the lovely WOAM.

I just hate it when every CC thread turns into a he said she said discussion of politics or who is good, better, and best. I was hoping we could keep this thread from turning into that is all.:cheer2:

As painful as it was to lose cigars and to still be fighting for a refund I have found this thread to be a lot of fun and highly therapeutic and I don't want it to go away yet.:hippie:


----------



## smelvis

I know you wasn't I understand Bro and it seems like a easy wish to grant Brother!


----------



## lgomez

All that aside good vibes to those that have birds in the air may they get past the blockade of 2010 with minimal casualties to the spoils of cheap package inspectors and their dumb rules and imaginary lines


Loren


----------



## bouncintiga

man i have a lot of reading to catch up. i left this thread 20 pages ago lol


----------



## mvorbrodt

lgomez said:


> All that aside good vibes to those that have birds in the air may they get past the blockade of 2010 with minimal casualties to the spoils of cheap package inspectors and their dumb rules and imaginary lines
> 
> Loren


Thanks!:banana:


----------



## aea6574

I for one would love to hear of more good stories. As it stands now I am smoking CC sparingly thinking I might have to make them last.

Best regards, tony


----------



## mvorbrodt

aea6574 said:


> I for one would love to hear of more good stories. As it stands now I am smoking CC sparingly thinking I might have to make them last.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Tony,
Hopefully I'll have some good news to post next week 
Also, I think A LOT of guys are staying quiet for now :spy:

M.


----------



## woodted

Did anyone here have to sign for their green stripped package. I've got something coming tomorrow that requires a signature!:spy::jaw::banghead:


----------



## Mante

woodted said:


> Did anyone here have to sign for their green stripped package. I've got something coming tomorrow that requires a signature!:spy::jaw::banghead:


I have to sign if an express courier bag is delivered. I dont know how it works over there but I would assume it's the same.


----------



## mvorbrodt

woodted said:


> Did anyone here have to sign for their green stripped package. I've got something coming tomorrow that requires a signature!:spy::jaw::banghead:





Tashaz said:


> I have to sign if an express courier bag is delivered. I dont know how it works over there but I would assume it's the same.


Maybe someone is gonna get served ound:

EDIT TO ADD: Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## mike91LX

ok since my first order came in only 5 days i decided to put in an another order in for a box yesterday. It should be here tues or wed if it takes the same amount of time. wish me luck


----------



## mvorbrodt

mike91LX said:


> ok since my first order came in only 5 days i decided to put in an another order in for a box yesterday. It should be here tues or wed if it takes the same amount of time. wish me luck


LOL me too 
I put mine in 2 days ago. Shipped yesterday.


----------



## Son Of Thor

woodted said:


> Did anyone here have to sign for their green stripped package. I've got something coming tomorrow that requires a signature!:spy::jaw::banghead:


I thought I was going to have to yesterday. They didn't deliver my package because no one was home, but when I went to pick it up he said I didn't need to sign for it. :der:

Maybe because it was an empty box, or maybe just had to prove I was over 18 to accept it. :hmm:


----------



## Mr. Slick

mvorbrodt said:


> TSA: All your twang are belong to us!
> 
> But seriously, I see one thing in common among guys that got empty boxes... they are all north of Mason-Dixon line +/- 100 miles or so :gossip:... has anyone south of Virginia, Kentucky, Missouri, Kansas, Colorado, Utah, and Nevada got an empty box? What about guys in northers states? I'm still hoping stuff making a Miami connection gets here unharmed:
> 
> CUBA :hug: MIAMI


Green tape showed up here two days ago.:doh:


----------



## tpharkman

I actually had to sign for my box with the green tape.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

tpharkman said:


> I actually had to sign for my box with the green tape.


they don't want you rolling up the tape and having a smoke with it.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Headline on druge: *BIG SIS MISS: Secret Tests At LAX, O'Hare, Newark Show TSA Screeners Overlook Guns, Bombs... *

Link: Airport Security: Loaded Gun Slips Past TSA Screeners - ABC News

I wonder if this and CCs going missing are connected...


----------



## Tritones

mvorbrodt said:


> Headline on druge: *BIG SIS MISS: Secret Tests At LAX, O'Hare, Newark Show TSA Screeners Overlook Guns, Bombs... *
> 
> Link: Airport Security: Loaded Gun Slips Past TSA Screeners - ABC News
> 
> I wonder if this and CCs going missing are connected...


Maybe if shippers label their CCs as "Exploding cigars" they'll get through at least 45 out of 70 times. :biglaugh:


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> Headline on druge: *BIG SIS MISS: Secret Tests At LAX, O'Hare, Newark Show TSA Screeners Overlook Guns, Bombs... *
> 
> Link: Airport Security: Loaded Gun Slips Past TSA Screeners - ABC News
> 
> I wonder if this and CCs going missing are connected...


Being that the TSA isn't handling incoming, international packages, I don't think so.


----------



## mvorbrodt

sirxlaughs said:


> Being that the TSA isn't handling incoming, international packages, I don't think so.


True. BUT it was the TSA that changed the rules. And maybe it wasn't just TSA that was being tested...


----------



## CraigJS

Perhaps if the shippers from a neutral European country didn't ship in bright yellow bags more wouldn't be empty and with green tape when they get here..
Seems like in that news clip, they had nothing but yellow packages in their baskets.


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> True. BUT it was the TSA that changed the rules. And maybe it wasn't just TSA that was being tested...


They requested the rule be changed so that they wouldn't have to handle packages of a suspect or dangerous nature. With the threat of bombs on something as small as a printer cartridge, the TSA aren't equipped to screen that much cargo. They can barely handle the incoming cargo they get now. So, they requested that anything small enough to be a printer cartridge be sent to Border Patrol. Now Border Patrol is swamped with all kinds of crap including the ridiculous amounts of cigar orders that normally would've just slipped through the TSA. The TSA now only handles incoming packages no more than 453 grams. Carrying weapons inside an airport is another matter. Something that I hope they do something about.


----------



## sirxlaughs

CraigJS said:


> Perhaps if the shippers from a neutral European country didn't ship in bright yellow bags more wouldn't be empty and with green tape when they get here..
> Seems like in that news clip, they had nothing but yellow packages in their baskets.


The problem isn't the packaging itself. Those are just the shipping company's packages. Like a UPS envelope being brown or something. The problem is that they were claimed as "Cigars" in the customs slip. Border Patrol got curious, opened one up, then opened another, then another, and there you go.


----------



## tpharkman

sirxlaughs said:


> They requested the rule be changed so that they wouldn't have to handle packages of a suspect or dangerous nature.


That isn't what I heard. The news has been reporting they have increased their handling of "packages" of a suspect or dangerous nature. Oops, I meant to say they have been a lot more thorough with their pat downs.


----------



## Rodeo

Had another package make it to me safely today


----------



## Scardinoz

The frustrations are not being experienced by all points of origin.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Rodeo said:


> Had another package make it to me safely today


:whoo:
Congrats!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Had another package make it to me safely today


Great news glad to hear it!:tea:


----------



## sirxlaughs

tpharkman said:


> That isn't what I heard. The news has been reporting they have increased their handling of "packages" of a suspect or dangerous nature. Oops, I meant to say they have been a lot more thorough with their pat downs.


LoL... Only for the ones that opt out of the scan. Now all they need are some hot TSA agents. Then again, maybe the reverse would work. Get some really "fugly" ones in there, and less people would opt out. hah


----------



## Arnie

This has become theater of the absurd. How much of our money do you suppose the government has wasted seizing and incinerating those 100,000(and counting) cigars when we would gladly do it free? Then, they can't catch a guy with a loaded pistol boarding a flight. 
I know those government guys operate under rigid rules but geeez you'd think ONE of them would have an ounce of common sense! 
Leave the cigars alone! Don't bother with 80 year old ladies getting on a plane!! Don't frisk infants! Focus on the terrorists! Focus!!! 

Rant over. Carry on.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

a little stereotyping never hurt anybody


anyone seen the "mind of mencia" episode talking about airport security and needing to start stereotyping again? lol. funny stuff... though i generally dont care for carlos


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rodeo said:


> Had another package make it to me safely today


Good to hear Steve! :cowboyic9:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Arnie said:


> This has become theater of the absurd. How much of our money do you suppose the government has wasted seizing and incinerating those 100,000(and counting) cigars when we would gladly do it free? Then, they can't catch a guy with a loaded pistol boarding a flight.
> I know those government guys operate under rigid rules but geeez you'd think ONE of them would have an ounce of common sense!
> Leave the cigars alone! Don't bother with 80 year old ladies getting on a plane!! Don't frisk infants! Focus on the terrorists! Focus!!!
> 
> Rant over. Carry on.


Wasted? That's a matter of interpretation. But technically, all they did was pay people their salaries to do their jobs. 
In any case, I won't respond further as this is getting into political debate. This thread may soon be at an end.


----------



## Arnie

sirxlaughs said:


> Wasted? That's a matter of interpretation. But technically, all they did was pay people their salaries to do their jobs.
> In any case, I won't respond further as this is getting into political debate. This thread may soon be at an end.


Yes.......wasted. That's my opinion, and I'm sticking to it.
But you are correct, it's wise not to get into these types of philosophical debates here.

I am glad some more packages have gotten through.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arnie said:


> This has become theater of the absurd. How much of our money do you suppose the government has wasted seizing and incinerating those 100,000(and counting) cigars when we would gladly do it free? Then, they can't catch a guy with a loaded pistol boarding a flight.
> I know those government guys operate under rigid rules but geeez you'd think ONE of them would have an ounce of common sense!
> Leave the cigars alone! Don't bother with 80 year old ladies getting on a plane!! Don't frisk infants! Focus on the terrorists! Focus!!!
> 
> Rant over. Carry on.


That's right Arnie they are wasting my tax dollars to catch people buying cigars. Absurd is the word in a time when the country is broke they are wasting my money doing that. They know whats in the box before they open it. They need to justify their jobs, and all that new found overtime.
One of the dopes admitted on T.V the other day. He said and i quote "It all started when we opened a box from Switzerland marked cigars. It contained Cuban Cigars so from there on we just opened every box from Switzerland that said cigars" They are no longer looking for bombs but rather cigars to show they are earning their keep.Sorta like a speed trap your tax dollars pay those dopes to write you a ticket!:yell:


----------



## CraigJS

Tony, I agree 100%! And how much easier is their job than checking out bright yellow packages (Swiss air) that say cigars on the label.. uke:


----------



## smelvis

I don't believe it, They had to know they know everything, and now they start doing this, If I believe anything I believe the 16oz Fact and the possibility that this may create more Gov job and overtime Myth?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CraigJS said:


> Tony, I agree 100%! And how much easier is their job than checking out bright yellow packages (Swiss air) that say cigars on the label.. uke:





smelvis said:


> I don't believe it, They had to know they know everything, and now they start doing this, If I believe anything I believe the 16oz Fact and the possibility that this may create more Gov job and overtime Myth?


Of course they know your tax dollars hard at work damn bastages!


----------



## tpharkman

Didn't you hear it, on that Chicago news station the reporter actually uttered these words, "tonight there has been a new development in the government's war on CCs". 

Am I the only person in America that didn't realize we had a war going on with inanimate objects that only have the potential to harm the person who voluntarily chooses to smoke them?

I can see it now, Mr. Dick and Mrs. Dick are sitting around the table in Chicago expressing to themselves how they feel a whole lot safer because those nasty ccs aren't roaming the streets anymore. Yet, and at almost the same time all this body scanner this and extra perverted pat down that, have only led to more test subjects getting through security "fully loaded" so to speak.

I have nothing against the customs agents who are simply doing their jobs. They are working for their families and providing a living for themselve and hopefully those that depend on them. I wouldn't want their jobs because quite honestly I wouldn't be able to handle the temptation of a confiscated box of Behikes or any other ccs for that matter. What irritates me is that our govt uses the coincidental confiscation of 100k ccs as a false proof that all of this increased security has made us any safer than we were before.

If these new rules and regulations keep just one innocent citizen from dying at the hands of those cowards who so blatantly and disrespectfully want to cause harm to innocent people then I am all for it. But if all they are accomplishing is a false and meaningless sense of safety and security then I want my cigars back.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> Didn't you hear it, on that Chicago news station the reporter actually uttered these words, "tonight there has been a new development in the government's war on CCs".
> 
> Am I the only person in America that didn't realize we had a war going on with inanimate objects that only have the potential to harm the person who voluntarily chooses to smoke them?
> 
> I can see it now, Mr. Dick and Mrs. Dick are sitting around the table in Chicago expressing to themselves how they feel a whole lot safer because those nasty ccs aren't roaming the streets anymore. Yet, and at almost the same time all this body scanner this and extra perverted pat down that, have only led to more test subjects getting through security "fully loaded" so to speak.
> 
> I have nothing against the customs agents who are simply doing their jobs. They are working for their families and providing a living for themselve and hopefully those that depend on them. I wouldn't want their jobs because quite honestly I wouldn't be able to handle the temptation of a confiscated box of Behikes or any other ccs for that matter. What irritates me is that our govt uses the coincidental confiscation of 100k ccs as a false proof that all of this increased security has made us any safer than we were before.
> 
> If these new rules and regulations keep just one innocent citizen from dying at the hands of those cowards who so blatantly and disrespectfully want to cause harm to innocent people then I am all for it. But if all they are accomplishing is a false and meaningless sense of safety and security then I want my cigars back.


+1. What he said!

BUT PLEASE, 855 posts without a thread lock... let's try to keep it that way. We're all just as frustrated about the waste, stupidity and lack of common sense displayed by the Fed.

Let us :tape2: about politics/policies or else this thread will become :target:

From now on, this thread is about delivered and undelivered packages ONLY and the related issues~! Let's avoid :closed_2: by the mighty hand of admin~!

:drinking:

I enjoy this thread and people posting here too much to get this locked!


----------



## tpharkman

I just got my refund...now I am no longer an angry and bitter man. And as far as my wife is now concerned I have earned a 24 hour:angelass. Christmas is on again at the Harkman's house. I have to give a big shout out to my customer service rep she is :first:. I won't lie and say I never doubted that the money would come through because I did.

These folks did the right thing and they didn't have to and for that they get my respect:hail:

Now dangit where did I put my cigarettes...the ncs are burning in the fire place as a sign of solidarity for their fallen and much better comrades.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> I just got my refund...now I am no longer an angry and bitter man. And as far as my wife is now concerned I have earned a 24 hour:angelass. Christmas is on again at the Harkman's house. I have to give a big shout out to my customer service rep she is :first:. I won't lie and say I never doubted that the money would come through because I did.
> 
> These folks did the right thing and they didn't have to and for that they get my respect:hail:
> 
> Now dangit where did I put my cigarettes...the ncs are burning in the fire place as a sign of solidarity for their fallen and much better comrades.


Stay away from cigarettes! I told you already... Once those VR's come in I'm gonna bomb you with some xmass magic... and twang~!


----------



## asmartbull

mvorbrodt said:


> Stay away from cigarettes! I told you already... Once those VR's come in I'm gonna bomb you with some xmass magic... and twang~!


In all the confusion, I found some 07's !!!!!!
Lately My 08's are the ones I crave.
It may be my "island cigar"


----------



## woodted

mvorbrodt said:


> Maybe someone is gonna get served ound:
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: Sorry, couldn't resist


False alarm, just Cubs tickets!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great news Thad i hope everyone else fairs as well!:rockon:


----------



## logos

Just had my first child on Thursday...

Also got a Christmas present


----------



## Scardinoz

Congratulations! Boy or girl?


----------



## logos

boy


----------



## TXsmoker

Congradulations.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

logos said:


> Just had my first child on Thursday...
> 
> Also got a Christmas present


Congrats! Best wishes for a long happy healthy life:rockon:


----------



## smelvis

logos said:


> Just had my first child on Thursday...
> 
> Also got a Christmas present


What a Great day Bro, Congrats :rockon:


----------



## Arnie

logos said:


> Just had my first child on Thursday...
> 
> Also got a Christmas present


Congratulations Charlie!!!


----------



## mvorbrodt

logos said:


> Just had my first child on Thursday...
> 
> Also got a Christmas present


Whoo Hoo!!! Congrats!
You're in for a ride of your life!

I have a 2-yo boy and 4-mo girl. Being a dad is the best thing that ever happened to me!

Congrats again!

Oh, one more thing, and I'm sure other parents on here will agree... YOU HAVEN'T LOVED UNTIL YOU'VE HAD KIDS~! You'll soon know what I mean in case you don't already.

CONGRATS MY BROTHER~!

:smoke::cheer2::banana::smoke2:

P.S. Another 4 months and you'll get your sleep back.


----------



## Shaz

Wow. So many twists and turns on this thread. Congrats on the new addition Charlie. And also congrats to those who have successfully recieved packages. Could we be slowly getting back to normal?


----------



## smelvis

Shaz said:


> Wow. So many twists and turns on this thread. Congrats on the new addition Charlie. And also congrats to those who have successfully recieved packages. Could we be slowly getting back to normal?


Boy that would be nice I am ready now but still a little early for me to chance it. You guy's can lead the way. :eyebrows:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Shaz said:


> Wow. So many twists and turns on this thread. Congrats on the new addition Charlie. And also congrats to those who have successfully recieved packages. Could we be slowly getting back to normal?


ray:


----------



## Shaz

Sit tight bros! 
Supply has a way of finding demand.
In the mean time, most of us are well prepared to ride out the storm.


----------



## RJT

Frinkiac7 said:


> Lol
> 
> I went into my B&M yesterday to buy some humi-pouches for my traveldor and they were a bit stunned that I wasn't going to buy any sticks or even look around the humi. Sorry lads, I've had my fill of those $10 Gurkhas and Rocky Patels. No offense.


I agree 100%. However I will smoke, Don Pepin stuff but that is about it unless I just happen to have no choice at the time. DPG is about as close as you can get and he takes it serious to make sure of that. Still missing that twang but they are nice sticks when a Habanos is not around. To me he is the ONLY one who is actually capturing the heritage of true Cuban cigar flavor profile and style. The rest just seem to care more about making a buck. They may claim to be like Cubans, made from Cuban seed, etc but they are not even close.

Speaking of Rocky Patel, I just read where he is doing a cigar with a triple cap. When asked why he gives some BS about this and that. What he really meant was he saw DPG making triple cap cigars and selling like hot cakes so he jumped on the band wagon. If he gave a crap about how cigars are made in the Cuban heritage style he would have been doing it all along.


----------



## 1029henry

My box was shipped out on Dec. 6th. Nothing yet, I will keep my fingers crossed. It's my Christmas present from my wife!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good luck Dave!:wink:


----------



## bigmanfromou

Just wanted to update that I received half of my reship. No green tape. Holding my breath for the 2nd half.


----------



## Arnie

bigmanfromou said:


> Just wanted to update that I received half of my reship. No green tape. Holding my breath for the 2nd half.


More good news. Gotta love it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fantastic maybe the worst is over!


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Fantastic maybe the worst is over!


Yes let's hope~!
My last order took 6 days, and if all is well I should be getting another shipment tomorrow ray2: and another one next week ray:


----------



## bpegler

I'm trying something new. I'll let you know if it works out. Here's hoping ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Yes let's hope~!
> My last order took 6 days, and if all is well I should be getting another shipment tomorrow ray2: and another one next week ray:


I wish you all the luck Martin i hope they get through!


----------



## bouncintiga

i like where this thread is heading. looks like there's light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## asmartbull

bouncintiga said:


> i like where this thread is heading. looks like there's light at the end of the tunnel.


Yup
It's a train.....................


----------



## smelvis

Yep I may place a small test order this weekend just for the heck of it, almost did last night. any advice I might have missed, pm is fine


----------



## The Waco Kid

*Bastages!* I got a green taped empty box yesterday.

I've run dry! If at any point I've had any of the forbidden fruit, which I am not saying was the case, I would now be out. And I certainly didn't order any petacas of Partagas, Bolivars, and especially Cohibas.

Here's hoping the refund works out.

I am also hoping the bastages are too overworked to keep up a database of who has been green-taped so as to keep an extra close eye on them. I hope some of you who have ordered recently have better luck. This particular order shipped about three weeks ago.

Fortunately, I've got a pretty nice stash of NC's. But after the total of 4 cc's that I may or may not have tried, I was really looking forward to a wider sampling.

Ah, the joys of an ever more intrusive gubmint.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Yep I may place a small test order this weekend just for the heck of it, almost did last night. any advice I might have missed, pm is fine





The Waco Kid said:


> *Bastages!* I got a green taped empty box yesterday.
> 
> I've run dry! If at any point I've had any of the forbidden fruit, which I am not saying was the case, I would now be out. And I certainly didn't order any petacas of Partagas, Bolivars, and especially Cohibas.
> 
> Here's hoping the refund works out.
> 
> I am also hoping the bastages are too overworked to keep up a database of who has been green-taped so as to keep an extra close eye on them. I hope some of you who have ordered recently have better luck. This particular order shipped about three weeks ago.
> 
> Fortunately, I've got a pretty nice stash of NC's. But after the total of 4 cc's that I may or may not have tried, I was really looking forward to a wider sampling.
> 
> Ah, the joys of an ever more intrusive gubmint.


I thought about it to last night but decided to hold off as well. I figure after the New Year.


----------



## Mante

:kicknuts::bitchslap::spank::spank: :spank::spank::spank::spank: :spank::spank::spank:


----------



## gjcab09

The Waco Kid said:


> *Bastages!* I got a green taped empty box yesterday.
> 
> I've run dry! If at any point I've had any of the forbidden fruit, which I am not saying was the case, I would now be out. And I certainly didn't order any petacas of Partagas, Bolivars, and especially Cohibas.
> 
> Here's hoping the refund works out.
> 
> *I am also hoping the bastages are too overworked to keep up a database of who has been green-taped* so as to keep an extra close eye on them. I hope some of you who have ordered recently have better luck. This particular order shipped about three weeks ago.
> 
> Fortunately, I've got a pretty nice stash of NC's. But after the total of 4 cc's that I may or may not have tried, I was really looking forward to a wider sampling.
> 
> Ah, the joys of an ever more intrusive gubmint.


Govt. is _never_ too overworked to monitor its citizens...it's the bad guys they sometimes have troubles keeping track of.

You can bet there's an up-to-date green-tapers list somewhere. Whether they ever do anything about it is another matter.


----------



## Mr. Slick

To refund or to reship that is the question.


----------



## The Waco Kid

gjcab09 said:


> Govt. is _never_ too overworked to monitor its citizens...it's the bad guys they sometimes have troubles keeping track of.
> 
> You can bet there's an up-to-date green-tapers list somewhere. Whether they ever do anything about it is another matter.


I doubt that I'll get a knock on the door from The Federal Government(tm). I'm more concerned that they'll be paying closer attention to shipments to my address. Actually, though, that implies some amount of efficiency on their part, so there's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## asmartbull

Mr. Slick said:


> To refund or to reship that is the question.


Refund
Re-evaluate
Research
Re-Order
Wait


----------



## Frinkiac7

Got mine in the mail today safe and sound. These most likely passed through O'Hare as it's our upper Midwest port of entry. 

My mailman seemed surprised to see them and asked me if he could take them off my hands! :lol: 

This renews my faith in the world, a little. However, I spent the rest of my day dodging bureaucratic red-tape and submitting to gov't authority, so I was already exhausted with jumping through hoops by the time I got home. Was nice to win one with the arrival of this package, though. 

Will see how things play out this next month and might place some orders when I am back and in the swing of things...hopefully things will have steadily improved by then. Good luck to everyone with packages still out there!


----------



## Shaz

Glad to see yours made it through Ben.:beerchug:


----------



## aea6574

Frinkiac7 said:


> Got mine in the mail today safe and sound. These most likely passed through O'Hare as it's our upper Midwest port of entry.
> snip


:beerchug::beerchug:
Congratulations Ben- Great news, especially for those of us in the Mid-West

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great news congrats!


----------



## The Waco Kid

Congratz indeed! I don't know the specific port mine came through, but the letter came from the hardworking public servants at US Customs and Border Protection, Port of Chicago (motto: 'Border Protection May Not Apply In All Parts Of The Country'.)


----------



## asmartbull

Frinkiac7 said:


> Got mine in the mail today safe and sound. These most likely passed through O'Hare as it's our upper Midwest port of entry.
> 
> My mailman seemed surprised to see them and asked me if he could take them off my hands! :lol:
> 
> This renews my faith in the world, a little. However, I spent the rest of my day dodging bureaucratic red-tape and submitting to gov't authority, so I was already exhausted with jumping through hoops by the time I got home. Was nice to win one with the arrival of this package, though.
> 
> Will see how things play out this next month and might place some orders when I am back and in the swing of things...hopefully things will have steadily improved by then. Good luck to everyone with packages still out there!


That's just good Karma.....


----------



## bouncintiga

hmm i'm still being dodged from my vendor as far as reship/refund is going


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I received one order that was sent out the last week in November. 

Two others are MIA. 

On one of the MIA orders, the vendor said that they were waiting to send it out after the new year and that my credit card hadn't been charged yet. This order was placed right before Thanksgiving. They never told me that they were holding it. Plus they had already charged my credit card. I have just told them to forget it and refund my money. We'll see what happens.

The other order that was MIA was ordered at the same time as the other MIA order from my normal vendor. I contacted them and they were very good to deal with and are in the process of re-shipping at my request. The order that made it through was purchased through this vendor. Good people to deal with and will be sticking with them. They have been so good with me that I am even willing to take a loss so as to help them out.

And now am tempting fate again with a new order tonight from another vendor. Small order just to test the waters out. A non-European vendor.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

ordered a box monday, shipped tuesday (even though they said it may be a 10 day delay before shipping, it shipped next day) should be here inside of 2 weeks.

they say they have altered their methods and are at NEARLY 100 percent success rate. im also in the midwest, and if it matters, i had the box vacuum sealed


----------



## mvorbrodt

Zeb Zoober said:


> I received one order that was sent out the last week in November.
> 
> Two others are MIA.
> 
> On one of the MIA orders, the vendor said that they were waiting to send it out after the new year and that my credit card hadn't been charged yet. This order was placed right before Thanksgiving. They never told me that they were holding it. Plus they had already charged my credit card. I have just told them to forget it and refund my money. We'll see what happens.
> 
> The other order that was MIA was ordered at the same time as the other MIA order from my normal vendor. I contacted them and they were very good to deal with and are in the process of re-shipping at my request. The order that made it through was purchased through this vendor. Good people to deal with and will be sticking with them. They have been so good with me that I am even willing to take a loss so as to help them out.
> 
> And now am tempting fate again with a new order tonight from another vendor. Small order just to test the waters out. A non-European vendor.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



I'm waiting for my non-European vendor too. they shipped Dec. 15 and told me to expect it by Dec 30th. ray2:


----------



## wsamsky

Ordered 11/23/10 tracking still says its at the country of origin, should I ask for a refund or be patient. I would really prefer the cigars but don't want to risk a reship at this point.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Still waiting to see on a couple orders that are on their way, but my bundle of Johnny O "short behikes" arrived today. They sure look and smell great, now just wish it was a little warmer out to go enjoy them.


----------



## mvorbrodt

I place 2 more orders today myself. Now I'm waiting on 4 total 

ray2:


----------



## 1029henry

Still nothing from my order shipped 12/6.


----------



## Arnie

Got home from work about an hour ago, my box arrived intact! YES!! [happy happy joy joy]


----------



## Son Of Thor

Arnie said:


> Got home from work about an hour ago, my box arrived intact! YES!! [happy happy joy joy]


Good to hear!


----------



## TXsmoker

Anyone tried a box-less band-less order? Im wondering if any like that are getting snagged.


----------



## CraigJS

I don't know that they can "snag" any sticks that don't have any Habanos labeling on them or their packageing. The customs labeling just says "cigars", not where they come from.. If they xray the packages, see cigars with no labels, how can they justify destroying them ? BUT the government sometimes doesn't care what's legal and what isn't, untill there is a dustup and they look bad, SO. We will see, stay tuned kids.


----------



## eyesack

Just gonna throw this out there:
Let's not discuss shipping methods in open forum. I'm not sure what works and what doesn't work and I'd like to keep it that way for _everyone_...


----------



## Mr. Slick

eyesack said:


> Just gonna throw this out there:
> Let's not discuss shipping methods in open forum. I'm not sure what works and what doesn't work and I'd like to keep it that way for _everyone_...


I agree


----------



## TXsmoker

Maybe I should have added that if anyone had info they would share, to PM me. Im just trying to see if anything is working.


----------



## CraigJS

DONE !


----------



## mvorbrodt

Look what Santa, ahm mailman, just brought me :whoo:

P.S. Still waiting on Switzerland though


----------



## The Waco Kid

There is a wealth of knowledge here. It's a shame it can't be shared more openly.

My vendor sent me an email saying basically 'we're trying to decide whether to refund or reship'. I think I've used these guys for the last time. (This was also the first time I've used them. Live and learn.)

Good luck to all you who have placed recent orders. I was hoping to have these in time to have a few over the holidays. Not going to happen, obviously!


----------



## Arnie

mvorbrodt said:


> Look what Santa, ahm mailman, just brought me :whoo:
> 
> P.S. Still waiting on Switzerland though


Nice! Merry Christmas!


----------



## bigmanfromou

Other half of my order got here today. No tape, no letter. :banana:


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'm happy to report I just received a box with no green tape. :banana:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*GOOD DEAL.........I feel all tingly inside for you guys.
Enjoy those puppies and have a Happy New Year!*


----------



## Arnie

That is awesome news, Corey and Bigman!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great news i am happy for all you guys!:bounce::high5::rockon:


----------



## mike91LX

awesome, ive got a box on the way that was shipped almost 2 weeks ago so this gives me hope that it will be here withing the next few days


----------



## Rock31

Still waiting on 1 box but I have no hope for it. First two boxes were in a bag that was green taped, this one is MIA over a month now. Was my first try as well, ain't that a b*tch.

Vendor did already refund the first two boxes though, so I lucked out there I guess.


----------



## mike91LX

mike91LX said:


> awesome, ive got a box on the way that was shipped almost 2 weeks ago so this gives me hope that it will be here withing the next few days


wow 20 min after i typed this i got a package in the mail. my box of PSD4's arrived intact!!!!!


----------



## TXsmoker

I just got my secondary letters in the mail. They stated the number of cigars taken, but its 25 short. Hmmm, I wonder who stole some smokes? An even box at that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> I just got my secondary letters in the mail. They stated the number of cigars taken, but its 25 short. Hmmm, I wonder who stole some smokes? An even box at that.


My buddy Jimmy lost 5 boxes of cigars and 5 bottles of Cuban Rum.
Never got any secondary letter. You know where his stuff went. They were incinerated one at a time, while drinking the best rum there is!


----------



## mvorbrodt

mike91LX said:


> awesome, ive got a box on the way that was shipped almost 2 weeks ago so this gives me hope that it will be here withing the next few days


Same here. I'm waiting on few samplers shipped on the 15th of Dec. This vendor normally takes 7-9 days. Well it is Christmas time so I'm not giving up hope just yet :lalala:



TXsmoker said:


> I just got my secondary letters in the mail. They stated the number of cigars taken, but its 25 short. Hmmm, I wonder who stole some smokes? An even box at that.


Too bad they didn't state the brands. You would know if they have good taste at least.

Any further punishment or anything? Or just a "don't do it again" kinna thing?



TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy Jimmy lost 5 boxes of cigars and 5 bottles of Cuban Rum.
> Never got any secondary letter. You know where his stuff went. They were incinerated one at a time, while drinking the best rum there is!


And doesn't that just piss you off as hell? :flame::banghead::mad2:
F'ing government at its finest!


----------



## tiger187126

glad to hear that the news is getting better. i will have to look a little further into this in the near future.


----------



## TXsmoker

mvorbrodt said:


> Any further punishment or anything? Or just a "don't do it again" kinna thing?


Its just a letter stating your rights if you want to dispute the seizure. You can sign a release on it to allow them to destroy your items now, as opposed to waiting so long for you to appeal. Just legal mumbo jumbo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> Its just a letter stating your rights if you want to dispute the seizure. You can sign a release on it to allow them to destroy your items now, as opposed to waiting so long for you to appeal. Just legal mumbo jumbo.


That's the standard customs seizure letter nothing to worry about.


----------



## 1029henry

A Christmas miracle! Hallelujah!!!! My Montecristo Edmundos came in today. They were shipped on 12-6. At last I got my Xmas present from my wife!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Better late than never!
Enjoy those sticks....*:thumb:


----------



## mvorbrodt

2 weeks now and my order is still MIA... lame!


----------



## Mutombo

mvorbrodt said:


> 2 weeks now and my order is still MIA... lame!


Still waiting for my order(s) that shipped on Nov 16!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Mutombo said:


> Still waiting for my order(s) that shipped on Nov 16!


I suddenly feel better


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Mutombo said:


> Still waiting for my order(s) that shipped on Nov 16!


I had an order that shipped around the same time and went MIA. The vendor reshipped last week. Hoping this one makes it.


----------



## mvorbrodt

now i'm torn between waiting till my 2 orders arrive (I was waiting for 3rd vendor to ship but was told today that they sell fakes so I canceled) or ordering more from other places, in hopes of flooding the system and having something come through.......

......btw, for those of you that have been doing this for a while, what is the normal wait time around the holiday season? i'm waiting for package shipped on the 15th. is the christmas / new year time delay normal?


----------



## eyesack

mvorbrodt said:


> ......btw, for those of you that have been doing this for a while, what is the normal wait time around the holiday season? i'm waiting for package shipped on the 15th. is the christmas / new year time delay normal?


It's not unheard of for xmas-time packages to show up late bro. Up to 3-4 weeks sometimes. Maybe even 4-5 on int'l shipments.


----------



## Rock31

I had three boxes ordered on the Friday before Thanksgiving, 2 got green taped and the 3rd has been MIA since. My vendor just emailed me to say they will refund the 3rd box as well because it has been a long enough wait.

All hopes crushed, just glad they were easy to work with.


----------



## Herf N Turf

For what it's worth, I've seen this kind of thing happen before.

Best thing to do, during these trying times, is to revisit your non-Cuban friends and allow what you have to ripen.

_"This too shall pass" -Attar of Nishapur, Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## mvorbrodt

Herf N Turf said:


> For what it's worth, I've seen this kind of thing happen before.
> 
> Best thing to do, during these trying times, is to revisit your non-Cuban friends and allow what you have to ripen.
> 
> _"This too shall pass" -Attar of Nishapur, Abraham Lincoln_


"These are the times that try men's souls." - Thomas Paine


----------



## harley33

Herf N Turf said:


> For what it's worth, I've seen this kind of thing happen before.
> 
> Best thing to do, during these trying times, is to revisit your non-Cuban friends and allow what you have to ripen.
> 
> _"This too shall pass" -Attar of Nishapur, Abraham Lincoln_


"Words of Wisdom" - Jeff in Ohio


----------



## Tritones

Herf N Turf said:


> _"This too shall pass" -Attar of Nishapur, Abraham Lincoln_





mvorbrodt said:


> "These are the times that try men's souls." - Thomas Paine





harley33 said:


> "Words of Wisdom" - Jeff in Ohio


"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." -- Groucho Marx


----------



## tiger187126

Tritones said:


> "Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." -- Groucho Marx


It's true that we don't know what we've got until we lose it, but it's also true that we don't know what we've been missing until it arrives.


----------



## Mr. Slick

:thumb: Today was a good day.

:woohoo:


----------



## tpharkman

Mutombo said:


> Still waiting for my order(s) that shipped on Nov 16!





Zeb Zoober said:


> I had an order that shipped around the same time and went MIA. The vendor reshipped last week. Hoping this one makes it.


These would be the cigars that won't be mass vaporized. The positive thing is that you probably won't be in the alleged database of wrongdoers:tape2: The negative thing is somebody else is enjoying your cigars for free this holiday season. You just have to hope that the senator or representative that is enjoying them at this time is the one you voted for:usa:


----------



## Coop D

Enjoy my cigars as well....

Order shipped 11-22 and never showed, no tape either. Got a refund immediatly from my vendor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Coop where you been ya son of a gun. Happy New Year!:beerchug:


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Coop where you been ya son of a gun. Happy New Year!:beerchug:


I have just been lurking....

Feliz ano nuevo to u too!!!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

Received my order this morning 

order was placed 12-21

arrived in just ten days to OKC.


----------



## asmartbull

Green Tape.....:noidea:


----------



## ROB968323

That's a site for sore eyes. ^^^


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Zeb Zoober said:


> I had an order that shipped around the same time and went MIA. The vendor reshipped last week. Hoping this one makes it.


Happy New Year!! Got home to find that my reshipment made it Friday!

So out of 3 orders placed in Nov., one made it with no problems, one had to be reshipped because first one went MIA, and third order never was mailed and have received a full refund on it. This leaves my recent Dec order left to receive. It shipped just over a week ago.

The two orders that made it were from my regular vendor - they were great to deal with through all this mess.


----------



## wsamsky

Order placed 11/23 after 30 days no cigars no letter I asked for and received a full refund, I have the utmost respect for this vendor. When all this settles I will defiantly order from this vendor again.


----------



## Coop D

I was very satisfied with my vendor through this whole thing


----------



## mvorbrodt

Still waiting on mine... 3 en route...

In any event, I WISH YOU ALL TWANG FILLED AND GREEN TAPE DEPRIVED 2011~!!!


----------



## Mutombo

I finally asked for a refund today for my MIA Nov. 16 order, and the vendor promptly replied and said the refund will post to my account in a few days. They offered a reship claiming no confiscations for orders shipped in December, but I'm going to let things blow over a bit before I chance it again.

The missing order is definitely bittersweet. I'm glad I didn't get the green tape or the letter, but pissed that someone else out there is enjoying my CCs for free!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Sun 02.01.2011	21:19 Departure from border point of country of mailing...

...pray ray2:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Today was a good day :whoo:

And I got a lighter in the mail too


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Mutombo

mvorbrodt said:


> Today was a good day :whoo:
> 
> And I got a lighter in the mail too


Sweet!


----------



## Rock31

Glad things seem to be getting better!


----------



## aea6574

mvorbrodt said:


> Today was a good day :whoo:
> 
> And I got a lighter in the mail too


Congrats, Glad to hear it. Maybe 2011 will shine a light outside of the blockade of 2010.

Best regards, tony


----------



## mvorbrodt

BTW, it was just 3-5 packs, and under a pound, nevertheless it makes me happy


----------



## rob51461

mvorbrodt said:


> BTW, it was just 3-5 packs, and under a pound, nevertheless it makes me happy


I just went for some 5ers to keep the weight down well see


----------



## Arnie

mvorbrodt said:


> Today was a good day :whoo:
> 
> And I got a lighter in the mail too


That's awesome!! Good to see! Way to go, Martin.


----------



## mvorbrodt

rob51461 said:


> I just went for some 5ers to keep the weight down well see


I expect you'll get it just fine. This was my 2nd order of 3-5 packs in the last 4 weeks and I got both no problem.
Now the real test will be something heavier... but for now I'm staying under the weight radar. I'm still waiting on 3 orders. One shipped on the 24th. One yesterday. And another is awaiting shipment. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## tpharkman

Great to see some of the forbiddens are getting through.


----------



## Habano

Indeed it seems things may be getting better. Finally received these in the mail after it took over a month to receive, but I think a lot of it had to do with the holidays and massive increase in packages this time of the year.


----------



## Rock31

Beautiful!


----------



## harley33

Starbuck said:


> Indeed it seems things may be getting better. Finally received these in the mail after it took over a month to receive, but I think a lot of it had to do with the holidays and massive increase in packages this time of the year.


Bought 'em to sell 'em? :hmm:


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> Bought 'em to sell 'em? :hmm:


Well one box yes, I ordered two boxes several months ago. In the meantime I found another source where I could get a better deal if I bought more boxes at once, so I did. However I need more room for the cheaper boxes I bought, so I sold a box of the higher prices BHK's I bought to make room for the cheaper boxes I bought and hopefully buy more in a few months. I was thinking I would have enough room, but may not which is why I am probably going to buy another wineador except bigger. I really didn't want to sell them, but I didn't want them sitting out of a humidor for two weeks before I make more room.

The pic above is just one I used to show the box was still sealed. That is actually the box I received today, but have more just like it in the wineador.


----------



## harley33

David-

No big deal, just thought those are a treasure to have and didn't know why you would do that. No malice intended. Enjoy the others.


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> David-
> 
> No big deal, just thought those are a treasure to have and didn't know why you would do that. No malice intended. Enjoy the others.


Indeed they are a treasure to have and believe me, if I had a way to keep them now, I would. However when my winador has Opus Lost City boxes that I have one of each of, 2004 Opus 22 box, and some other rarer stuff, I'll part with one box of the BHK's that I have two boxes of each size...lol.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

is it common for the bar code on the seal to be removed? mine came with the bar code cut off, maybe to help it get through customs?


everything seems completely legit though, inside and outside the box and the cigars themselves. smoked great, tasted cuban alright lol


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> Indeed they are a treasure to have and believe me, if I had a way to keep them now, I would. However when my winador has Opus Lost City boxes that I have one of each of, 2004 Opus 22 box, and some other rarer stuff, I'll part with one box of the BHK's that I have two boxes of each size...lol.


Dave
It sounds to me like your just not smoking 'em fast enough......Need help ?


----------



## Mante

> A man on a bike was stopped at the border by police assigned to investigate goods transported across both states. He carried a bag of sand. On perusing through however, the cop found nothing else in the bag and therefore let him go. The next day this man was stopped with his bike and a bag of sand and the same process carried out. Again, he was let off when the cop found nothing illegal. This sequence carried on for three years. One day both men, the cop and the bike guy, met at a pub. "Tell me, man," said the cop, "I promise I will not tell anyone; but what were you smuggling all those years?" Surprised, the man looked at this professional, laughed and shrugged. "Bicycles," he said.


Strike a chord? LMAO.:bolt:


----------



## mvorbrodt

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> is it common for the bar code on the seal to be removed? mine came with the bar code cut off, maybe to help it get through customs?
> 
> everything seems completely legit though, inside and outside the box and the cigars themselves. smoked great, tasted cuban alright lol


it is not unusual at all. about a third of my boxes were this way.


----------



## bpegler

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> is it common for the bar code on the seal to be removed? mine came with the bar code cut off, maybe to help it get through customs?
> 
> everything seems completely legit though, inside and outside the box and the cigars themselves. smoked great, tasted cuban alright lol


The bar codes are cut off because these are grey market cigars. The seller doesn't want whoever he bribed to get them in trouble.

This is a big problem in Cuba and involves some high ranking officials.

Personally I could care less, but it does mean that we are helping to corrupt a communist dictatorship.


----------



## gjcab09

bpegler said:


> The bar codes are cut off because these are grey market cigars. The seller doesn't want whoever he bribed to get them in trouble.
> 
> This is a big problem in Cuba and involves some high ranking officials.
> 
> Personally I could care less, but it does mean that we are *helping to corrupt a communist dictatorship*.


Now that's _funny_! :rofl:


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> It sounds to me like your just not smoking 'em fast enough......Need help ?


LOL. I'm smoking as fast as I can. Good thing I gave away several sticks during my Christmas bombings otherwise I may have had to sell more boxes to make room...lol.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I'm smoking as fast as I can. Good thing I gave away several sticks during my Christmas bombings otherwise I may have had to sell more boxes to make room...lol.


do you need backup???? I'm here to help man :lol:


----------



## Arnie

GUYS!!!

We can't sit idly by while a brother has to SELL HIS STICKS! 
This is an emergency! We've got to help!!! 

Don't worry, Dave, I will co-ordinate everything. You won't have to sell any more cigars. We'll take them off your hands for FREE!!!! Send all your extras to me and I will smoke as many as I can and mail off the rest to the bro's here. I don't care if my lips burn off, I am in til the end! That's what Puff is all about.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

guess what guys...












I like cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Eagle has landed?:car:


----------



## woodted

My vendor just reshipped my 11/19 order and said that everything they shipped in December has gotten to it's destination!:thumb::thumb::woohoo:


----------



## xhris

Great news for everyone! I took a refund but now im getting the itch again... are full boxes getting through yet? or just small <1 pound boxes?


----------



## mike91LX

xhris said:


> Great news for everyone! I took a refund but now im getting the itch again... are full boxes getting through yet? or just small <1 pound boxes?


i recieved a full box of psd4's last week


----------



## Arnie

mike91LX said:


> i recieved a full box of psd4's last week


 That is excellent news!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

I received another letter in the mail today, thing is I haven't even received the empty envelope for the cigars yet. So that brings my total up to 3 orders out at the start of all of this and 3 orders snatched. I did receive one of the replacement orders at least.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well that's good news one is better than none i guess.
I have been sitting tight but gotta break loose soon.:car:


----------



## logos

10 stick sampler landed


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## BillyVoltaire

GRRRRRRRRR, reports all over the news that packages detonated in the mailrooms of two Maryland state government buildings. Here we go again...

BV


----------



## Arnie

billyvoltaire said:


> grrrrrrrrr, reports all over the news that packages detonated in the mailrooms of two maryland state government buildings. Here we go again...
> 
> Bv


Arrggghhhh!!!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Grrr, So that's why my packages are taking their sweet time!
2 weeks now, still waiting... grrr!


----------



## Adam

Those packages weren't really "bombs" per se. More like a nuisance I think. They were just smoke and smell bombs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I wouldn't worry about it does no good anyway.:drum:


----------



## Coop D

Adam said:


> Those packages weren't really "bombs" per se. More like a nuisance I think. They were just smoke and smell bombs.


They were mailed form inside the US, so guessing they may start doing more security with the internal mail.

SO, be careful mailing cigars around the country for a bit


----------



## mvorbrodt

Coop D said:


> They were mailed form inside the US, so guessing they may start doing more security with the internal mail.
> 
> SO, be careful mailing cigars around the country for a bit


:whoo: 1001st post in the thread :whoo:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> SO, be careful mailing cigars around the country for a bit


*Especially lit ones!* :boom:

:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Especially lit ones!* :boom:
> 
> :smoke2:


That was funny id bump ya again but it won't let me.


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That was funny id bump ya again but it won't let me.


I got him for ya Tony. :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> I got him for ya Tony. :smoke2:


Thanks bro!:smoke2:


----------



## Habano

I will tell you packages are landing, but they are taking 4-5 weeks registered mail. I've had two boxes ship on the 25th and 26th of November that just arrived late last week and this week. I think the mailrooms at the airports are just stacked full. It's def taking a lot longer than normal.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That was funny id bump ya again but it won't let me.





> I got him for ya Tony. :smoke2:


*
Thanks Guys...much appreciated. Just trying keep a lite side on the horrific Bale of Leaf Blockade of twenty ten!*


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Starbuck said:


> I will tell you packages are landing, but they are taking 4-5 weeks registered mail. I've had two boxes ship on the 25th and 26th of November that just arrived late last week and this week. I think the mailrooms at the airports are just stacked full. It's def taking a lot longer than normal.


*The extra cost of the humi pak may well be worth the couple bucks.*


----------



## Habano

Perfecto Dave said:


> *The extra cost of the humi pak may well be worth the couple bucks.*


Agree with orders, which is why mine have been shipped vacuum sealed to help hold in the humidity.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Starbuck said:


> I will tell you packages are landing, but they are taking 4-5 weeks registered mail. I've had two boxes ship on the 25th and 26th of November that just arrived late last week and this week. I think the mailrooms at the airports are just stacked full. It's def taking a lot longer than normal.


OK good!
I was beginning to worry. I hate the wait, especially in times like these!


----------



## mvorbrodt

mvorbrodt said:


> OK good!
> I was beginning to worry. I hate the wait, especially in times like these!


Good news...
...2 out of 3 of my packages are already tracking within the US according to the USPS.

:whoo:


----------



## Son Of Thor

mvorbrodt said:


> Good news...
> ...2 out of 3 of my packages are already tracking within the US according to the USPS.
> 
> :whoo:


Good news Martin! I'm not sure how much longer I can hold off before placing an order. I was planning to stock up this winter to let everything rest, but that didn't happen since I only received about a quarter of everything.


----------



## eyesack

Might I introduce a new, fun-to-use term that may be a fail to describe the seizure of our goods with a double entendre?
Box-blocked! :lol:

















Man, look at the smug face of this box-blocker ^


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice pic Issac!
Chastity belts are cool.

YouTube - Runaway - Don't Block The Box


----------



## smelvis

tonybrooklyn said:


> nice pic issac!
> Chastity belts are cool.
> 
> youtube - runaway - don't block the box


if you have the key


----------



## tiger187126

smelvis said:


> if you have the key


call the locksmith!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Giggli giggli, one's already in my hometown, maybe today! Maybe today!

:whoo:


----------



## Coop D

Just rubbing our noses in it!!!!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Coop D said:


> Just rubbing our noses in it!!!!


:whoo: YES! :whoo:

Well, I assume the package is full :-/


----------



## mvorbrodt

mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo: YES! :whoo:
> 
> Well, I assume the package is full :-/


Second one just landed in Florida~!!!

:whoo: W00T! :whoo:
:banana::cheer2::bounce:


----------



## aea6574

Good to hear some good news. Getting ready to dip my toe back in.


----------



## mvorbrodt

:whoo: More to come Monday :whoo:


----------



## Arnie

mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo: More to come Monday :whoo:[/QUOTE
> 
> Good news!!


----------



## Cletus

In case anybody thinks Martin is the only lucky one...

I Just received my first shipment since the nonsense happened in October. It took just 7 days to reach me. The only problem is the cigars were dripping wet. A few cigars in one box had small patches of mold starting to form. Mold has been wiped off and all cigars are quarantined for a while to monitor.

Oh, and the vendor said they would ship the two boxes separately in order to "fool the man" but instead both cigar boxes were shipped in one shipping box. And the word _cigares_ was clearly written on the declaration.

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo: More to come Monday :whoo:


10 boxes are the way to go they fly under the radar!
great news Martin!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 10 boxes are the way to go they fly under the radar!
> great news Martin!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


lol!!! I know, Tony; ain't this freakin tempting??? I got a guy in Jersey waiting on a box; let's see if JFK lets it through... :cheer2: I'll let ya know what happens lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> lol!!! I know, Tony; ain't this freakin tempting??? I got a guy in Jersey waiting on a box; let's see if JFK lets it through... :cheer2: I'll let ya know what happens lol


Please due bro as my trigger finger is twitching.
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Cletus said:


> In case anybody thinks Martin is the only lucky one...
> 
> I Just received my first shipment since the nonsense happened in October. It took just 7 days to reach me. The only problem is the cigars were dripping wet. A few cigars in one box had small patches of mold starting to form. Mold has been wiped off and all cigars are quarantined for a while to monitor.
> 
> Oh, and the vendor said they would ship the two boxes separately in order to "fool the man" but instead both cigar boxes were shipped in one shipping box. And the word _cigares_ was clearly written on the declaration.
> 
> .


Same deal here. One package. Two boxes. WAY over a pound in weight. Came through JFK (USPS tracked it in Jamaica, NY).



TonyBrooklyn said:


> 10 boxes are the way to go they fly under the radar!
> great news Martin!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


My next order will be a 50 cigar cabinet, to test the waters again 



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Please due bro as my trigger finger is twitching.
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


DO IT~! 

:whoo:


----------



## eyesack

mvorbrodt said:


> Same deal here. One package. Two boxes. WAY over a pound in weight. Came through JFK (USPS tracked it in Jamaica, NY).
> 
> My next order will be a 50 cigar cabinet, to test the waters again
> 
> DO IT~!
> 
> :whoo:


LOL "test the waters again" he says... Martin, you gone jumped the heck in head first! and that was a month ago almost! :rofl:


----------



## Son Of Thor

My last one that was taken was a 50 cab, so I hope yours makes it safely Martin. I've been waiting to try some PLPC's for quite some time now and then after finally ordering them they don't make here.

:hurt:


----------



## mvorbrodt

eyesack said:


> LOL "test the waters again" he says... Martin, you gone jumped the heck in head first! and that was a month ago almost! :rofl:


Hi! My name is Martin and I am a twangoholic...

There are so many vendors, I have to test them all, right? :der:


----------



## tiger187126

Here's my collection to keep you guys going. Everyone loves some pr0n right?


----------



## marked

mvorbrodt said:


> :whoo: More to come Monday :whoo:


Are those Bolivars tubos?


----------



## havanajohn

eyesack said:


> lol!!! I know, Tony; ain't this freakin tempting??? I got a guy in Jersey waiting on a box; let's see if JFK lets it through... :cheer2: I'll let ya know what happens lol


Issac, Jamie told me they are shipping thru Bethpage LI, and there should be no problems.


----------



## mvorbrodt

marked said:


> Are those Bolivars tubos?


Yep. Royal Coronas. Tubos. So are the punches


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Yep. Royal Coronas. Tubos. So are the punches


Wow the tubo Twang bombs got through now this looks promising.:bounce:


----------



## tpharkman

Has any puffer living within 200 miles (in either direction) of the Missouri or Mississippi rivers had any luck since this great blockade began early in November?

If you don't want to publicly post I definitely understand but you can always PM me. I am not trying to be unnecessarily covert here but I would like to know before I fall to my temptations.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> Has any puffer living within 200 miles (in either direction) of the Missouri or Mississippi rivers had any luck since this great blockade began early in November?
> 
> If you don't want to publicly post I definitely understand but you can always PM me. I am not trying to be unnecessarily covert here but I would like to know before I fall to my temptations.


I know of some that have on both sides the worst is over me thinks!
:high5::rockon::decision:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Heck it's only money.......PLPC incoming!*


----------



## mvorbrodt

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Heck it's only money.......PLPC incoming!*


Yea baby!
I'm right there with you!


----------



## asmartbull

This thread should be retired..........:yield:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Indeed!

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:
:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## mvorbrodt

asmartbull said:


> This thread should be retired..........:yield:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Indeed!
> 
> :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:
> :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


Can we agree things are back to normal?

I for one don't mean to :deadhorse: all the time, just figured I would share the continuing successes I've had in the recent weeks.

Perhaps it's time to forget about the nightmare from 2 months ago


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Can we agree things are back to normal?
> 
> I for one don't mean to :deadhorse: all the time, just figured I would share the continuing successes I've had in the recent weeks.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to forget about the nightmare from 2 months ago


Maybe they are and maybe they are not that remains to be seen. I know you mean no harm Martin and are glad for your success. But stop and think about it for a minute. What could one hope to gain by drawing attention to ones self. Just my 2 cents.:nod:


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Maybe they are and maybe they are not that remains to be seen. I know you mean no harm Martin and are glad for your success. But stop and think about it for a minute. What could one hope to gain by drawing attention to ones self. Just my 2 cents.:nod:


Very well, I'll let someone else be the guinea pig from now on :yield:

Polack Out!


----------



## tpharkman

I for one have appreciated what Martin has done by essentially putting himself at risk through this entire fiasco and continuing to order. His posts have hardly been as gratuitous as the mass of posts that occured in this section prior to November of 2010.

I don't think I need to remind any of us that almost everyday there were multiple numbers of pictures displaying recent acquisitions in detail. Martin has simply offered encouragment and information because he is a great botl.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Closing this up per OP's request.


----------

